# Comunicazione di servizio



## Old casa71 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Ohhh finalmente......Ora molti di voi potranno dire te l'avevo detto io.......
Riassumo brevemente. Era da qualche giorno che ero agitata, non stavo bene, chissa' perchè io i temporali li sento arrivare giorni prima. In effetti mi sembrava di vedere un film già visto, e chissa' come mai avevo scritto un e-mail per fancularlo che poi non ho inviato. Poi lui mi aveva tranquillizzato, fidati devi avere pazienza, e fidati un corno porca paletta, ho voglia di stare con te ma non ho tempo. 
Venerdì, era una settimana che non ci sentiva e vedeva, mi sembrava lecito inviargli un'e-mail, anche dai toni ironici, in cui non mi lamentavo ma bensì in cui esprimevo la voglia di vederlo e sentirlo. Non credevo di aver fatto niente di male. Meno male che l'ho scritta per lo meno la verità è venuta a galla.
Mi ha praticamente aggredita, dicendo che mi lamentavo e chiedevo cose che non dovevo chiedere. (???????) Il tutto ovviamente per msn, figurati se lo faceva per telefono. Ho preso la palla al balzo, e mi son levata il sassolino dalla scarpa. L'omertoso ha aperto bocca! "Io non provo niente per te, te lo vuoi ficcare in testa si o no?" Mi ha accusata di essermi illusa, di aver fatto tutto da sola e aver costruito castelli in aria. Se mi amava mi avrebbe chiesto di separarmi e non l'ha fatto. Bene a sapersi, gli ho detto chiudiamo questa storia. Per me è qualcosa di piu', per te no. Pero' non mollava l'osso, ho dovuto scrivere ben tre volte che era finita prima che capisse. Si è stupito persino che l'ho accusato di aver alimentato le mie illusioni. Io lo so quelllo che è successo fra me e lui, lo so' quello che ha scritto e quello che ha detto. Non sono stupida, anche le mie amiche me ne hanno dato ragione. Lui in tutto questo tempo non si è mai accorto del rapporto altalenante che ha avuto con me, l'ha vissuto convinto di essere coerente con se stesso e con me. 
Io rimango purtroppo convinta sempre della mia teoria, in parte confermata dalle sue parole. Lui ha paura di amarmi, gli piace sentirsi amato da me, ma ne ha paura. Sa' che se oltrepassa il limite, per come è fatto lui deve prendere delle decisioni e non è sicuro di volerle prendere. Ha costruito più castelli in aria lui di me, ha dato per scontato addirittura che se me lo avesse chiesto io mi sarei separata per lui. Parecchio azzardata direi come convinzione per innumerevoli motivi.
A conti fatti devo solo ammettere una cosa. Questo epilogo mi fa' ancora piu' male del precedente. Mi ha tradito e tanto, mi ha chiesto fiducia e l'ha tradita e questo mi fa ancor piu' male dell'avermi detto che non mi amava. Purtroppo io do' sempre peso alle parole, una parola data per me è data. Io dico solo quello che penso e che provo, sono sincera, e questo per me è alto tradimento anche perchè fatto da chi si è sempre professato uno sincero, che non ha peli sulla lingua e dice sempre le cose come stanno anche se sa' che fanno male.
A parte il dolore non mi pento, mi son voluta mettere in gioco una seconda volta. Da giocatrice ho giocato, o rosso o nero ma a volte esce anche il verde. Io perlomeno ho vissuto.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ohhh finalmente......Ora molti di voi potranno dire te l'avevo detto io.......
> Riassumo brevemente. Era da qualche giorno che ero agitata, non stavo bene, chissa' perchè io i temporali li sento arrivare giorni prima. In effetti mi sembrava di vedere un film già visto, e chissa' come mai avevo scritto un e-mail per fancularlo che poi non ho inviato. Poi lui mi aveva tranquillizzato, fidati devi avere pazienza, e fidati un corno porca paletta, ho voglia di stare con te ma non ho tempo.
> Venerdì, era una settimana che non ci sentiva e vedeva, mi sembrava lecito inviargli un'e-mail, anche dai toni ironici, in cui non mi lamentavo ma bensì in cui esprimevo la voglia di vederlo e sentirlo. Non credevo di aver fatto niente di male. Meno male che l'ho scritta per lo meno la verità è venuta a galla.
> Mi ha praticamente aggredita, dicendo che mi lamentavo e chiedevo cose che non dovevo chiedere. (???????) Il tutto ovviamente per msn, figurati se lo faceva per telefono. Ho preso la palla al balzo, e mi son levata il sassolino dalla scarpa. L'omertoso ha aperto bocca! "Io non provo niente per te, te lo vuoi ficcare in testa si o no?" Mi ha accusata di essermi illusa, di aver fatto tutto da sola e aver costruito castelli in aria. Se mi amava mi avrebbe chiesto di separarmi e non l'ha fatto. Bene a sapersi, gli ho detto chiudiamo questa storia. Per me è qualcosa di piu', per te no. Pero' non mollava l'osso, ho dovuto scrivere ben tre volte che era finita prima che capisse. Si è stupito persino che l'ho accusato di aver alimentato le mie illusioni. Io lo so quelllo che è successo fra me e lui, lo so' quello che ha scritto e quello che ha detto. Non sono stupida, anche le mie amiche me ne hanno dato ragione. Lui in tutto questo tempo non si è mai accorto del rapporto altalenante che ha avuto con me, l'ha vissuto convinto di essere coerente con se stesso e con me.
> ...


 
Casa, te l'ho già detto ma te lo ridico: se volevi una storia diversa e più importante... non sceglievi lui.
quando hai iniziato questa storia cercavi le stesse cose che cercava lui... mi pare chiara la cosa...
poi in te è maturato quello che ti serviva maturare... mentre lui è rimasto fermo a quello che era quando vi siete conosciuti.
non rivendicare. chiudi. adesso sei pronta per qualcosa di più bello... prima non lo eri.
stai su pensaci...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Casa, te l'ho già detto ma te lo ridico: se volevi una storia diversa e più importante... non sceglievi lui.
> quando hai iniziato questa storia cercavi le stesse cose che cercava lui... mi pare chiara la cosa...
> poi in te è maturato quello che ti serviva maturare... mentre lui è rimasto fermo a quello che era quando vi siete conosciuti.
> non rivendicare. chiudi. *adesso sei pronta per qualcosa di più bello*... prima non lo eri.
> stai su pensaci...


Io credo che ora, se davvero riuscirai ad allontanarlo da te, potrai fare un pò di chiarezza e vedere realmente cosa cerchi, a che punto sei e cosa è davvero meglio fare anche nel tuo matrimonio.

Quanto alui, credo che sinceramente anche i suoi silenzi forse li hai interpretati (come già avevavmo discusso nell'altro thread) per qualcosa che non erano.

Ora in ogni caso almeno hai superato ogni possibile fraintendimento....


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io credo che ora, se davvero riuscirai ad allontanarlo da te, potrai fare un pò di chiarezza e vedere realmente cosa cerchi, a che punto sei e cosa è davvero meglio fare anche nel tuo matrimonio.
> 
> Quanto alui, credo che sinceramente anche i suoi silenzi forse li hai interpretati (come già avevavmo discusso nell'altro thread) per qualcosa che non erano.
> 
> Ora in ogni caso almeno hai superato ogni possibile fraintendimento....


Senti io posso capire tutto, credo di essere intelligente nel normale. Io nei suoi silenzi ho letto il giusto credimi. Se non vuoi una storia impegnativa non la rincominci la seconda volta con una persona che sai che prova sentimenti perchè è ovvio che non porterà a nulla di buono, non le si chiedi di prendere in affitto una casa, non le si chiede fiducia e pazienza. Tu non sai in quante email gli ho scritto che sentivo che provava qualcosa per me, mai smentito sino a venerdì. A lui piaceva quello che prendeva da me, intendo sesso ed altro, e gli ha fatto comodo alimentare le "mie illusioni".
Quello che voglio per me lo so', e credo proprio nessuno dei due.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Senti io posso capire tutto, credo di essere intelligente nel normale. Io nei suoi silenzi ho letto il giusto credimi. *Se non vuoi una storia impegnativa non la rincominci la seconda volta con una persona che sai che prova sentimenti perchè è ovvio che non porterà a nulla di buono,* non le si chiedi di prendere in affitto una casa, non le si chiede fiducia e pazienza. Tu non sai in quante email gli ho scritto che sentivo che provava qualcosa per me, mai smentito sino a venerdì. A lui piaceva quello che prendeva da me, intendo sesso ed altro, e gli ha fatto comodo alimentare le "mie illusioni".
> Quello che voglio per me lo so', e credo proprio nessuno dei due.


Beh.... il fatto che tu provassi dei sentimenti per lui potrebbe invece avergli facilitato la vita....
E' più facile far fare determinate cose ad una persona innamorata piuttosto che ad una donna non innamorata... per quanto i fastidi possano essere numerosi....


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Senti io posso capire tutto, credo di essere intelligente nel normale. Io nei suoi silenzi ho letto il giusto credimi. Se non vuoi una storia impegnativa non la rincominci la seconda volta con una persona che sai che prova sentimenti perchè è ovvio che non porterà a nulla di buono, non le si chiedi di prendere in affitto una casa, non le si chiede fiducia e pazienza. Tu non sai in quante email gli ho scritto che sentivo che provava qualcosa per me, mai smentito sino a venerdì. A lui piaceva quello che prendeva da me, intendo sesso ed altro, e gli ha fatto comodo alimentare le "mie illusioni".
> Quello che voglio per me lo so', e credo proprio nessuno dei due.








ma a lui piacerà sempre e solo quello da te...
ma possibile che non la capisci?
sei cambiata tu non lui...
e poi 'sta cose che sei tu a dire a lui che secondo te lui prova qualcosa per te...
ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma a lui piacerà sempre e solo quello da te...
> ma possibile che non la capisci?
> sei cambiata tu non lui...
> e poi 'sta cose che sei tu a dire a lui che secondo te lui prova qualcosa per te...
> ma ti rendi conto?


Hai ragione, perfettamente ragione. Lo so' che voleva quello.
Pero' credimi Anna, con tutto il cuore ha fatto cose che non posso scrivere qui, dalle quali si capiva che era andato. Prima di natale ho avuto paura, credimi e tanta, ho detto questo fa' un macello. Ed è qui che io mi sono incasinata, perchè gli scrivevo tante cose, anche per capire se era vero il suo comportamento ma lui non ha mai smentito. Anzi a dire il vero ricordo piu' volte che mi ha fatto domande, con riferimento esplicito a qualcosa che avevo scritto, come per avere conferme da me.  Quando ho detto la prima volta a Vere che lui è strano, non si apre, si rifugia dentro un carapace non è una mia interpretazione bislacca è vero, ed è vero anche quando dico che vorrebbe ma ha paura di amare.
Poi all'improvviso ha tirato il freno a mano di un botto. E ha ricominciato a non farsi sentire e vedere.
Ma sai che c'è. Io mi son rotta di fare pscoanalisi. 
Oramai partita chiusa.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, perfettamente ragione. Lo so' che voleva quello.
> Pero' credimi Anna, con tutto il cuore ha fatto cose che non posso scrivere qui, dalle quali si capiva che era andato. Prima di natale ho avuto paura, credimi e tanta, ho detto questo fa' un macello. Ed è qui che io mi sono incasinata, perchè gli scrivevo tante cose, anche per capire se era vero il suo comportamento ma lui non ha mai smentito. Anzi a dire il vero ricordo piu' volte che mi ha fatto domande, con riferimento esplicito a qualcosa che avevo scritto, come per avere conferme da me. Quando ho detto la prima volta a Vere che lui è strano, non si apre, si rifugia dentro un carapace non è una mia interpretazione bislacca è vero, ed è vero anche quando dico che vorrebbe ma ha paura di amare.
> Poi all'improvviso ha tirato il freno a mano di un botto. E ha ricominciato a non farsi sentire e vedere.
> Ma sai che c'è. Io mi son rotta di fare pscoanalisi.
> Oramai partita chiusa.


tu fai lo stesso errore che fanno tutte le donne innamorate: tenti di interpretare...
sbagliato!
gli uomini sono molto più semplici di noi, te lo assicuro. o si fanno prendere e te lo dicono ancora prima che inizi una storia.. o non li prenderai mai...
poi si può stare qui a parlare una vita intera di paura di amare e cose così, ma la sostanza non cambia.
non ha paura di amarti.. ha paura di perderti... perché tu gli dai quello che gli manca, nella fattispecie lo fai sentire desiderato e amato. ma non confondere questo con altri fantastici scenari..


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

aggiungo: capisci adesso perchè lui è una storia sbagliata per te?
perché se prima eravate alla pari, ora non lo siete più...


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> aggiungo: capisci adesso perchè lui è una storia sbagliata per te?
> perché se prima eravate alla pari, ora non lo siete più...


Non credo sia mai stata alla pari. In quello che faccio ci metto sempre un po' di sentimento.......
Ho sbagiato, recitero' il mea culpa.......... due lacrime, due kg, e poi ricomincio a vivere.
Piu' che altro devo rimarginare l'orgoglio ferito.
Io spero solo che sia bravo da non cercarmi piu'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ohhh finalmente......Ora molti di voi potranno dire te l'avevo detto io.......
> Riassumo brevemente. Era da qualche giorno che ero agitata, non stavo bene, chissa' perchè io i temporali li sento arrivare giorni prima. In effetti mi sembrava di vedere un film già visto, e chissa' come mai avevo scritto un e-mail per fancularlo che poi non ho inviato. Poi lui mi aveva tranquillizzato, fidati devi avere pazienza, e fidati un corno porca paletta, ho voglia di stare con te ma non ho tempo.
> Venerdì, era una settimana che non ci sentiva e vedeva, mi sembrava lecito inviargli un'e-mail, anche dai toni ironici, in cui non mi lamentavo ma bensì in cui esprimevo la voglia di vederlo e sentirlo. Non credevo di aver fatto niente di male. Meno male che l'ho scritta per lo meno la verità è venuta a galla.
> Mi ha praticamente aggredita, dicendo che mi lamentavo e chiedevo cose che non dovevo chiedere. (???????) Il tutto ovviamente per msn, figurati se lo faceva per telefono. Ho preso la palla al balzo, e mi son levata il sassolino dalla scarpa. L'omertoso ha aperto bocca! "Io non provo niente per te, te lo vuoi ficcare in testa si o no?" Mi ha accusata di essermi illusa, di aver fatto tutto da sola e aver costruito castelli in aria. Se mi amava mi avrebbe chiesto di separarmi e non l'ha fatto. Bene a sapersi, gli ho detto chiudiamo questa storia. Per me è qualcosa di piu', per te no. Pero' non mollava l'osso, ho dovuto scrivere ben tre volte che era finita prima che capisse. Si è stupito persino che l'ho accusato di aver alimentato le mie illusioni. Io lo so quelllo che è successo fra me e lui, lo so' quello che ha scritto e quello che ha detto. Non sono stupida, anche le mie amiche me ne hanno dato ragione. Lui in tutto questo tempo non si è mai accorto del rapporto altalenante che ha avuto con me, l'ha vissuto convinto di essere coerente con se stesso e con me.
> ...


Mi spiace del tuo dolore.
Altre considerazioni ne farò quando avrò tempo.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ohhh finalmente......Ora molti di voi potranno dire te l'avevo detto io.......
> Riassumo brevemente. Era da qualche giorno che ero agitata, non stavo bene, chissa' perchè io i temporali li sento arrivare giorni prima. In effetti mi sembrava di vedere un film già visto, e chissa' come mai avevo scritto un e-mail per fancularlo che poi non ho inviato. Poi lui mi aveva tranquillizzato, fidati devi avere pazienza, e fidati un corno porca paletta, ho voglia di stare con te ma non ho tempo.
> Venerdì, era una settimana che non ci sentiva e vedeva, mi sembrava lecito inviargli un'e-mail, anche dai toni ironici, in cui non mi lamentavo ma bensì in cui esprimevo la voglia di vederlo e sentirlo. Non credevo di aver fatto niente di male. Meno male che l'ho scritta per lo meno la verità è venuta a galla.
> Mi ha praticamente aggredita, dicendo che mi lamentavo e chiedevo cose che non dovevo chiedere. (???????) Il tutto ovviamente per msn, figurati se lo faceva per telefono. Ho preso la palla al balzo, e mi son levata il sassolino dalla scarpa. L'omertoso ha aperto bocca! "Io non provo niente per te, te lo vuoi ficcare in testa si o no?" Mi ha accusata di essermi illusa, di aver fatto tutto da sola e aver costruito castelli in aria. Se mi amava mi avrebbe chiesto di separarmi e non l'ha fatto. Bene a sapersi, gli ho detto chiudiamo questa storia. Per me è qualcosa di piu', per te no. Pero' non mollava l'osso, ho dovuto scrivere ben tre volte che era finita prima che capisse. Si è stupito persino che l'ho accusato di aver alimentato le mie illusioni. Io lo so quelllo che è successo fra me e lui, lo so' quello che ha scritto e quello che ha detto. Non sono stupida, anche le mie amiche me ne hanno dato ragione. Lui in tutto questo tempo non si è mai accorto del rapporto altalenante che ha avuto con me, l'ha vissuto convinto di essere coerente con se stesso e con me.
> ...


Io non ti diro' te l'avevo detto (anche se te l'avevo detto). Perché so bene cosa provi.

E fa male.

Questa è l'altra faccia della favola "Ho un amico/collega/amante/ex fidanzato che mi riempie di tenerezza, passione, etc."

Vorrei che Aura e le altre ti leggessero, per esitare sul baratro prima di rovinare buonissimi matrimoni, che sembrano invivibili SOLO PERCHE' C'E' UNA IDEA, UN'APPARENZA DI ALTERNATIVA!!!

E' per questo che dico SEMPRE...e presto lo dirai anche tu...che non bisogna mai decidere della sorte di un matrimonio finché si ha l'amante. Non si ha la lucidità mentale necessaria.

Purtroppo la storia adulterina inizia in miele ed inesorabilmente finisce...in fiele.

Qualcuno pensa di no?!?!?!?

TI ABBRACCIO FORTE FORTE FORTE!!!

Sei una donna dignitosa, e coraggiosa!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2008)

Casa se ti rileggi all'inizio della tua storia e anche quandfo poi l'hai interrotta e l'hai ripresa...sembravi sicura di poterla controllare, di sapere che non era ammore...che anche a lui stesse bene così ma che lo sapevi e anche a te andava bene così (è ancora scritto lì, nero su bianco).

E' nel giusto chi ti scrive che POI è cambiata per te ed è cambiata anche la TUA percezione di lui, del SUO sentire...

Proiettare nell'altro ciò che desideriamo noi è normale, l'importante è che quando ti arriva la SUA VERITA', netta, gelida, demolitrice è non cercare di continuare a volerci vedere qualcosa d'altro, a cercare di dar le NOSTRE spiegazioni a un gesto e a delle parole che quelle sono!

Nè più nè meno...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Non credo sia mai stata alla pari. In quello che faccio ci metto sempre un po' di sentimento.......
> Ho sbagiato, recitero' il mea culpa.......... due lacrime, due kg, e poi ricomincio a vivere.
> Piu' che altro devo rimarginare l'orgoglio ferito.
> Io spero solo che sia bravo da non cercarmi piu'.


ti cercherà eccome, invece...
devi capire bene tu a che punto sei con te stessa. lui non fa niente di diverso da quello che ha sempre fatto.
sei tu che adesso senti il bisogno di qualcosa di più bello. non intestardirti a volerlo da lui.


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti cercherà eccome, invece...
> devi capire bene tu a che punto sei con te stessa. lui non fa niente di diverso da quello che ha sempre fatto.
> sei tu che adesso senti il bisogno di qualcosa di più bello. non intestardirti a volerlo da lui.


Penso questa volta di averlo capito!
Sai cos'è triste Anna di tutto questo è che la caparbietà con cui mi sono infilata in questa storia è la stessa con la quale ho voluto mio marito. Un'altra volta sono rimasta acciecata dal desiderio di quello che avrei voluto senza analizzare chi avevo davanti. 
Su che voglio qualcosa di bello di sicuro...... il fatto è che non ora. Ora devo sistemare due o tre cosine prima, e poi posso ricominciare a vivere.


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Casa se ti rileggi all'inizio della tua storia e anche quandfo poi l'hai interrotta e l'hai ripresa...sembravi sicura di poterla controllare, di sapere che non era ammore...che anche a lui stesse bene così ma che lo sapevi e anche a te andava bene così (è ancora scritto lì, nero su bianco).
> 
> E' nel giusto chi ti scrive che POI è cambiata per te ed è cambiata anche la TUA percezione di lui, del SUO sentire...
> 
> ...


Mi sembri il Grillo Parlante di Pinocchio!!!! Grazie Feddy. E' vero avevo la presunzione di saperla controllare, è vero in quel momento lo credevo e se lui non avesse avuto certi comportamenti forse io sarei riuscita a rimanere nei ranghi. Pero' forse lo volevo così tanto, che se non era ora l'avrei fatto piu' avanti......


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io non ti diro' te l'avevo detto (anche se te l'avevo detto). Perché so bene cosa provi.
> 
> E fa male.
> 
> ...


Grazie, e grazie.
Non c'è dubbio in ogni caso mi è servito. Ha comunque fatto parte di un percorso personale. Mi è servito per capire fino a ieri l'altro cosa sentivo per mio marito. Ora è troppo fresca la ferita per poter dire cosa vorro' fare da grande. La testa e il cuore mi dicono che non voglio nemmeno lui, ma ora è troppo presto per qualsiasi decisione.

Pero' sto cavolo di capricorno!!!!! non doveva avere un 2008 rose e fiori!!!!!

Bacio


----------



## Verena67 (4 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Grazie, e grazie.
> Non c'è dubbio in ogni caso mi è servito. Ha comunque fatto parte di un percorso personale. Mi è servito per capire fino a ieri l'altro cosa sentivo per mio marito. Ora è troppo fresca la ferita per poter dire cosa vorro' fare da grande. La testa e il cuore mi dicono che non voglio nemmeno lui, ma ora è troppo presto per qualsiasi decisione.
> 
> *Pero' sto cavolo di capricorno!!!!! non doveva avere un 2008 rose e fiori!!!!!*
> ...


ricordi cosa ti ho detto?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giove nel segno è molto pericoloso perché rende OFFUSCATA la razionalità. Si ha l'impressione di poter aver tutto su un vassoio d'argento!

E' la congiunzione delle vincite facili che diventano perdite dolorose!

Ricordi?! 

E' questo che è avvenuto.

La lotta tua sarà lottare per le cose DAVVERO BUONE che puoi avere nella tua vita, se fai questo step di crescita....

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ricordi cosa ti ho detto?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah speriam .........


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2008)

*casa*

Guarda che l'anno è appena iniziato e forse la prioma cosa buona è il fare pulizia delle situazioni inutili.....
Non ti dico molto di più di quanto tutti ti hanno già saggiamente detto, ma ricorda che il tuo lui è un esempio preclaro di persona che tradisce sè stessa.... puoi mai pensare che si faccia scrupoli di tradire chi gli sta attorno?
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che l'anno è appena iniziato e forse la prioma cosa buona è il fare pulizia delle situazioni inutili.....
> Non ti dico molto di più di quanto tutti ti hanno già saggiamente detto, ma ricorda che il tuo lui è un esempio preclaro di persona che tradisce sè stessa.... puoi mai pensare che si faccia scrupoli di tradire chi gli sta attorno?
> Bruja


lui non tradisce affatto se stesso. in cosa tradirebbe se stesso?


----------



## Old casa71 (4 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lui non tradisce affatto se stesso. in cosa tradirebbe se stesso?


Mi vedi d'accordo con lei.


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2008)

*Spiego........*

Rileggetevi questa parte:

Io rimango purtroppo convinta sempre della mia teoria, in parte confermata dalle sue parole. Lui ha paura di amarmi, gli piace sentirsi amato da me, ma ne ha paura. Sa' che se oltrepassa il limite, per come è fatto lui deve prendere delle decisioni e non è sicuro di volerle prendere.Ha paura di prendere decisioni ma si infila in situazioni che richiedono di viverle, quindi le fagocita da parassita o para...culo... Ha costruito più castelli in aria lui di me, ha dato per scontato addirittura che se me lo avesse chiesto io mi sarei separata per lui. Parecchio azzardata direi come convinzione per innumerevoli motivi.Vive di convinzioni che non si può permettere e comunque a cui non fà fede
A conti fatti devo solo ammettere una cosa. Questo epilogo mi fa' ancora piu' male del precedente. Mi ha tradito e tanto, mi ha chiesto fiducia e l'ha tradita e questo mi fa ancor piu' male dell'avermi detto che non mi amava. Purtroppo io do' sempre peso alle parole, una parola data per me è data. Che significa chiedere fiducia a qualcuno se non si ha alcun progetto e poi su quella richiesta metterci il carico da 11 del "non ti amo".... Non è tradire sè stesso per come si presenta?...........ah già, siccome è un'ameba esistenziale e non fa fronte a quello che a volte dice ed a volte fa, ma solo a quello che gli conviene...è vero, non tradisce nessuno, è solo incapace di vivere la vita secondo la sua età anagrafica... si è fermato da tempo, e non a Eboli, ma alle elementari! E' un capriccioso infante decisionale, visto che i "capricci" se li leva a spese altrui.... 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2008)

*Casa*

Ti ho già scritto che mi dispiace tanto perché anche se ...te l'avevamo detto, comunque capisco che per te è un dolore, una ferita narcisistica e vivi quel che ha detto come un tradimento.
Solo quest'ultima cosa vorrei farti notare: com'è doloroso sentirsi traditi nelle aspettative che sono state suscitate da parole e comportamenti.
Ti hanno detto cose molto acute, ma penso che tu non sia pronta per accoglierle.
Credo che per qualche giorno non sarai in grado di ragionarci su...poi capirai tante tante cose...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho già scritto che mi dispiace tanto perché anche se ...te l'avevamo detto, comunque capisco che per te è un dolore, una ferita narcisistica e vivi quel che ha detto come un tradimento.
> Solo quest'ultima cosa vorrei farti notare: com'è doloroso sentirsi traditi nelle aspettative che sono state suscitate da parole e comportamenti.
> Ti hanno detto cose molto acute, ma penso che tu non sia pronta per accoglierle.
> Credo che per qualche giorno non sarai in grado di ragionarci su...poi capirai tante tante cose...


L'ho detto io per prima che devono passare giorni per riavere la lucidità di pensiero.
Per contro dico che sono sollevata, venerdì e sabato ero molto arrabbiata, domenica ho avuto il crollo ma da ieri comincio a risollevare la testa. Ci saranno altri crolli di sicuro ma la spuntero'.
Grazie


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rileggetevi questa parte:
> 
> Io rimango purtroppo convinta sempre della mia teoria, in parte confermata dalle sue parole. Lui ha paura di amarmi, gli piace sentirsi amato da me, ma ne ha paura. Sa' che se oltrepassa il limite, per come è fatto lui deve prendere delle decisioni e non è sicuro di volerle prendere.Ha paura di prendere decisioni ma si infila in situazioni che richiedono di viverle, quindi le fagocita da parassita o para...culo... Ha costruito più castelli in aria lui di me, ha dato per scontato addirittura che se me lo avesse chiesto io mi sarei separata per lui. Parecchio azzardata direi come convinzione per innumerevoli motivi.Vive di convinzioni che non si può permettere e comunque a cui non fà fede
> A conti fatti devo solo ammettere una cosa. Questo epilogo mi fa' ancora piu' male del precedente. Mi ha tradito e tanto, mi ha chiesto fiducia e l'ha tradita e questo mi fa ancor piu' male dell'avermi detto che non mi amava. Purtroppo io do' sempre peso alle parole, una parola data per me è data. Che significa chiedere fiducia a qualcuno se non si ha alcun progetto e poi su quella richiesta metterci il carico da 11 del "non ti amo".... Non è tradire sè stesso per come si presenta?...........ah già, siccome è un'ameba esistenziale e non fa fronte a quello che a volte dice ed a volte fa, ma solo a quello che gli conviene...è vero, non tradisce nessuno, è solo incapace di vivere la vita secondo la sua età anagrafica... si è fermato da tempo, e non a Eboli, ma alle elementari! E' un capriccioso infante decisionale, visto che i "capricci" se li leva a spese altrui....
> Bruja


Credo che ci sei andata abbastanza vicino. Ti aggiungo un dettaglio. Da ragazzo ha dovuto farsi carico di grosse responsabilità, ha dovuto vestire i panni del capofamiglia e secondo me è dovuto crescere in fretta. E' come si fosse creato uno schema a cui atteggarsi pieno di responsabilità, di limiti, di morali. Ma dentro di se' ha la sua voglia repressa di vivere. In questi giorni ho pensato a lei, e mi dispiace perchè credo che ha di fianco un uomo che non la ama, non perchè la tradisce, ma perchè credo non abbia le capacità di amare, di esprimere e vivere i propri sentimenti, non riesce a canalizzare le proprie emozioni. Non solo lui non si apre perchè non si fida del prossimo, ha paura di soffrire ad aprirsi perchè si sente fragile. Forse mi devo ritenere fortunata perchè poche volte sono riuscita a tirare fuori qualcosa di lui.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Credo che ci sei andata abbastanza vicino. Ti aggiungo un dettaglio. Da ragazzo ha dovuto farsi carico di grosse responsabilità, ha dovuto vestire i panni del capofamiglia e secondo me è dovuto crescere in fretta. E' come si fosse creato uno schema a cui atteggarsi pieno di responsabilità, di limiti, di morali. Ma dentro di se' ha la sua voglia repressa di vivere. In questi giorni ho pensato a lei, e mi dispiace perchè credo che ha di fianco un uomo che non la ama, non perchè la tradisce, ma perchè credo non abbia le capacità di amare, di esprimere e vivere i propri sentimenti, non riesce a canalizzare le proprie emozioni. Non solo lui non si apre perchè non si fida del prossimo, ha paura di soffrire ad aprirsi perchè si sente fragile. Forse mi devo ritenere fortunata perchè poche volte sono riuscita a tirare fuori qualcosa di lui.


e continui a voler interpretare...
a me lui non sembra affatto un tipo fragile, scusa, eh...
ha chiaro quello che è il suo posto e con te è sempre stato sincero.
capisco che faccia male troppa verità in un colpo solo, ma credimi... almeno dalla verità puoi difenderti... dalle mezze verità, dalle fandonie e dalle prese per il culo un po' meno.
sei tu che vuoi qualcosa di più... è chiaro che lo metti in crisi... perché lui non vuole perderti, ma nemmeno cambiare la sua vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2008)

*casa*



Anna A ha detto:


> e continui a voler interpretare...
> a me lui non sembra affatto un tipo fragile, scusa, eh...
> ha chiaro quello che è il suo posto e con te è sempre stato sincero.
> capisco che faccia male troppa verità in un colpo solo, ma credimi... almeno dalla verità puoi difenderti... dalle mezze verità, dalle fandonie e dalle prese per il culo un po' meno.
> sei tu che vuoi qualcosa di più... è chiaro che lo metti in crisi... perché lui non vuole perderti, ma nemmeno cambiare la sua vita.


Ste 
Tu avevi, hai bisogno, di capire cose di te, di tuo marito, del tuo matrimonio, di adeguare alla realtà la tua idea di famiglia e genitorialità alla realtà(poi approndisco se vuoi, ma tutti abbiamo un'idea di genitori ideali che resta implicita e vorremmo che il partner fosse il padre ideale che avremmo voluto e restiamo inevitabilmente delusi dall'uomo concreto che è padre dei nostri figli).
A quest'uomo (l'amante) hai attribuito gradualmente il potere, immaginando che ne avesse le capacità e la volontà, di sostenerti nel costruire la tua vita ...ma lui non era così e tra le tante cose che ha detto e fatto tu avevi selezionato e messo in evidenza quelle che suffragavano le tue speranze, mentre erano più significative le altre cose che tu hai ignorato (come il fatto che fossi sempre tu ad andare da lui).
Credo che si senta tradito anche lui.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Credo che ci sei andata abbastanza vicino. Ti aggiungo un dettaglio. Da ragazzo ha dovuto farsi carico di grosse responsabilità, ha dovuto vestire i panni del capofamiglia e secondo me è dovuto crescere in fretta. E' come si fosse creato uno schema a cui atteggarsi pieno di responsabilità, di limiti, di morali. *Ma dentro di se' ha la sua voglia repressa di vivere. In questi giorni ho pensato a lei, e mi dispiace perchè credo che ha di fianco un uomo che non la ama, non perchè la tradisce, ma perchè credo non abbia le capacità di amare, di esprimere e vivere i propri sentimenti, non riesce a canalizzare le proprie emozioni.* Non solo lui non si apre perchè non si fida del prossimo, ha paura di soffrire ad aprirsi perchè si sente fragile. Forse mi devo ritenere fortunata perchè poche volte sono riuscita a tirare fuori qualcosa di lui.


 
Penso questa sia un'analisi molto acuta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un uomo che dice alla sua amante: NON TI AMO MA....è :

- crudele

o

- profondamente incapace di gestire le sue emozioni.

Per allontanare da voi discorsi di futuro sarebbe bastato dire "Non lascero' mai mia moglie pero' ti voglio bene....".

Non occorreva la gratuita crudeltà di sottolineare che non ha sentimenti per te, non credi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Per cui...buona la seconda 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sapessi quanta gente che ci sta.

Ora a te spetta un grosso respiro...lascia fluire la rabbia. Lascia fluire tutto.

Ma staccati da lui, perché non ne caverai mai un ragno dal buco, e' un uomo con un'emotività limitata...e ok chi se l'è sposato, ma a te non lo prescrive la mutua di soffrire per lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ste
> Tu avevi, hai bisogno, di capire cose di te, di tuo marito, del tuo matrimonio, di adeguare alla realtà la tua idea di famiglia e genitorialità alla realtà(poi approndisco se vuoi, ma tutti abbiamo un'idea di genitori ideali che resta implicita e vorremmo che il partner fosse il padre ideale che avremmo voluto e restiamo inevitabilmente delusi dall'uomo concreto che è padre dei nostri figli).
> A quest'uomo (l'amante) hai attribuito gradualmente il potere, immaginando che ne avesse le capacità e la volontà, di sostenerti nel costruire la tua vita ...ma lui non era così e tra le tante cose che ha detto e fatto tu avevi selezionato e messo in evidenza quelle che suffragavano le tue speranze, mentre erano più significative le altre cose che tu hai ignorato (come il fatto che fossi sempre tu ad andare da lui).
> Credo che si senta tradito anche lui.


bravissima, bellissima analisi, Persa!

Mo' mi chino io:








































Maro' che mal di schiena!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> bravissima, bellissima analisi, Persa!
> 
> Mo' mi chino io:
> 
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ste
> Tu avevi, hai bisogno, di capire cose di te, di tuo marito, del tuo matrimonio, di adeguare alla realtà la tua idea di famiglia e genitorialità alla realtà(poi approndisco se vuoi, ma tutti abbiamo un'idea di genitori ideali che resta implicita e vorremmo che il partner fosse il padre ideale che avremmo voluto e restiamo inevitabilmente delusi dall'uomo concreto che è padre dei nostri figli).
> A quest'uomo (l'amante) hai attribuito gradualmente il potere, immaginando che ne avesse le capacità e la volontà, di sostenerti nel costruire la tua vita ...ma lui non era così e tra le tante cose che ha detto e fatto tu avevi selezionato e messo in evidenza quelle che suffragavano le tue speranze, mentre erano più significative le altre cose che tu hai ignorato (come il fatto che fossi sempre tu ad andare da lui).
> Credo che si senta tradito anche lui.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ste
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso questa sia un'analisi molto acuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa Vere ma se sarebbero bastate poche di parole. Forse ne usa troppe per il suo lavoro.

Ne sto' facendo tanti di respiri, e mi sento già piu' sollevata grazie a voi. Il pensare di averlo perso mi fa' ancora male, il pensiero di aver perso qualcosa che non era per me un po' me lo allieva, il pensiero che è lontano da me mi conforta, il pensiero che possa cercarmi ora mi fa' paura, il pensiero che fra un po' tutto passerà mi consola.
Grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ste
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non lo dicevo per sollecitarti comprensione nei suoi confronti, ma per farti immaginare che lui non si sentirà per nulla in debito nei tuoi confronti, ma anzi penserà "Anvedi questa...."
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > fai il tipico errore che fanno quasi tutte le amanti.. prima iniziano una storia sullo stesso piano dell'amante e cioè nessun impegno, niente progetti bastiamoci per quello che ci diamo ecc ecc ... per poi accorgersi che non BASTA e da lì iniziano le recriminazioni...
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> * Ah non lo metto in dubbio che lo penserà ci puoi giurare, come sicuramente dirà che sono stata una stupida perchè quello che mi ha fatto provare lui nessuno era mai riuscito prima!
> *
> Anzi sai io sono piu' concreta, lui a me ora non ci sta pensando. Non pensa a me, ogni tanto gli brucerà l'orgoglio, sentirà prurito, ma non penserà a me in termini diversi. Se è vero cio' che ha affermato. Ed in questo voglio credere.


Quello che ti ha fatto provare lui ci sarebbe riuscito chiunque.....che non fosse stato tuo marito....è ancora presto perchè tu lo possa confermare ma...trasgressione proibito....fanno tanto


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ah non lo metto in dubbio che lo penserà ci puoi giurare, come sicuramente dirà che sono stata una stupida perchè quello che mi ha fatto provare lui nessuno era mai riuscito prima!
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> casa71 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ti prego, scaccia dalla tua mente quel SE!
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Febbraio 2008)

ciao stefi, spero che tu stia meglio. 
Direi che anceh se il dolore ora brucia, presto, se già non avviene, sentirai la leggerezza di non dover mentire e nasconderti, nè in te nè nei tuoi sentimenti. Stai attenta a non rivoltare la tua rabbia in casa: tuo marito non se lo merita, non per l'altro.
Per te, invece, io consiglierei un momento di relax e chiarezza, una tranquillità che ti aiuti a veder chiaro.
Per quanto riguarda il riprendere una storia, cercarti e volerti ancora, vedrai che ti busserà di nuovo. Dicendoti probabilmente buona parte di quello che vuoi sentire, starà a te capire che non ti cerca perchè ti ama, ma perchè ha voglia di te. MA, e ricoralo, questo, NON ABBASTANZA da mettersi in discussione.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old casa71 (5 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ciao stefi, spero che tu stia meglio.
> Direi che anceh se il dolore ora brucia, presto, se già non avviene, sentirai la leggerezza di non dover mentire e nasconderti, nè in te nè nei tuoi sentimenti. Stai attenta a non rivoltare la tua rabbia in casa: tuo marito non se lo merita, non per l'altro.
> Per te, invece, io consiglierei un momento di relax e chiarezza, una tranquillità che ti aiuti a veder chiaro.
> Per quanto riguarda il riprendere una storia, cercarti e volerti ancora, vedrai che ti busserà di nuovo. Dicendoti probabilmente buona parte di quello che vuoi sentire, starà a te capire che non ti cerca perchè ti ama, ma perchè ha voglia di te. MA, e ricoralo, questo, NON ABBASTANZA da mettersi in discussione.
> Un abbraccio


Grazie Grande82.
Mi fa piacere sentire che tanti di voi mi sono vicino, non ci credevo.
No il marito è tranquillo, da quando gli ho detto settimane fa' che non lo amo piu' mi ignora, sicchè c'è poco da parlare. Per il momento di relax già pensato, mi sto' dedicando di piu' allo yoga e alla meditazione e piu' in la' me ne vado alle terme con le amiche 
Penso anch'io mi cercherà, per tanti motivi uno fra tanti è che io gli piaccio e non poco. Io mi auguro solo che lo faccia nel momento in cui sarò in grado di dire un secco NO.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Grazie Grande82.
> Mi fa piacere sentire che tanti di voi mi sono vicino, non ci credevo.
> No il marito è tranquillo, da quando gli ho detto settimane fa' che non lo amo piu' mi ignora, sicchè c'è poco da parlare. Per il momento di relax già pensato, mi sto' dedicando di piu' allo yoga e alla meditazione e piu' in la' me ne vado alle terme con le amiche
> Penso anch'io mi cercherà, per tanti motivi uno fra tanti è che io gli piaccio e non poco. Io mi auguro solo che lo faccia nel momento in cui sarò in grado di dire un secco NO.


Questi tuoi ultimi post mostrano quanto sei ferita nel tuo narcisismo, non nei tuoi sentimenti per lui.
Dovresti riflettere sulle vere ragioni che ti hanno portata a investire in una relazione evidentemente senza sbocchi.*


*Rileggi le risposte ai tuoi primi post e vedrai che per noi era evidente, ma non a te.


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questi tuoi ultimi post mostrano quanto sei ferita nel tuo narcisismo, non nei tuoi sentimenti per lui.
> Dovresti riflettere sulle vere ragioni che ti hanno portata a investire in una relazione evidentemente senza sbocchi.*
> *Rileggi le risposte ai tuoi primi post e vedrai che per noi era evidente, ma non a te.


Non ci sono risposte a questo forse poi potete vedere piu' di me di quanto io riesca a vedere me stessa. Narcisismo non credo, non fa' parte di me, forse ha piu' ragione Anna quando dice che quando è cominciata volevamo tutti e due la stessa cosa poi io ho cambiato obiettivi e lui no. Tutto qui.


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Questo è per chi pensa che io alla fine non provassi sentimenti.

Ieri sera per errore nell'aprire dei file musicali ho aperto un vecchio file che pensavo tra l'altro di non avere piu'. Era una sua intervista alla radio. Mi ero dimenticata di quanto fosse bella la sua voce e di quanto mi manca. Mi si è spezzato il cuore e sono uscite tutte le lacrime che per rabbia mi ero tenuta dentro. La cosa piu' dolorosa di tutto questo è forse non poter soffrire con dignità, ma in silenzio e di nascosto.
Presa da un attacco di panico ho pensato di cercarlo su messenger. Altra ferita, mi ha cancellato dai contatti. Allora tra lacrime e dolore ho cominciato con il solito vizio a chiedermi il perchè. Perchè era ferito dalle mie parole, perchè perrchè e perchè. Poi all'improvviso ho realizzato. Mi ha cancellato punto, a che serve cercare il perchè, è finita. Lui ha messo un punto di fine, lo devo fare anc'io. E come dice Feddy ho deciso di eliminare tutti i SE, PERCHE', FORSE ecc.. devo solo focalizzare la parola FINE. La sua lontananza mi aiuterà, il suo silenzio mi aiuterà.
Ora ricomincio da me e rivoglio la mia vita.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Questo è per chi pensa che io alla fine non provassi sentimenti.
> 
> Ieri sera per errore nell'aprire dei file musicali ho aperto un vecchio file che pensavo tra l'altro di non avere piu'. Era una sua intervista alla radio. Mi ero dimenticata di quanto fosse bella la sua voce e di quanto mi manca. Mi si è spezzato il cuore e sono uscite tutte le lacrime che per rabbia mi ero tenuta dentro. La cosa piu' dolorosa di tutto questo è forse non poter soffrire con dignità, ma in silenzio e di nascosto.
> Presa da un attacco di panico ho pensato di cercarlo su messenger. Altra ferita, mi ha cancellato dai contatti. Allora tra lacrime e dolore ho cominciato con il solito vizio a chiedermi il perchè. Perchè era ferito dalle mie parole, perchè perrchè e perchè. Poi all'improvviso ho realizzato. Mi ha cancellato punto, a che serve cercare il perchè, è finita. Lui ha messo un punto di fine, lo devo fare anc'io. E come dice Feddy ho deciso di eliminare tutti i SE, PERCHE', FORSE ecc.. devo solo focalizzare la parola FINE. La sua lontananza mi aiuterà, il suo silenzio mi aiuterà.
> Ora ricomincio da me e rivoglio la mia vita.


si ti auguro con tutto il cuore che sia la fine 

	
	
		
		
	


	









(ma di solito ritornano!)

Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Questo è per chi pensa che io alla fine non provassi sentimenti.
> 
> Ieri sera per errore nell'aprire dei file musicali ho aperto un vecchio file che pensavo tra l'altro di non avere piu'. Era una sua intervista alla radio. Mi ero dimenticata di quanto fosse bella la sua voce e di quanto mi manca. Mi si è spezzato il cuore e sono uscite tutte le lacrime che per rabbia mi ero tenuta dentro. La cosa piu' dolorosa di tutto questo è forse non poter soffrire con dignità, ma in silenzio e di nascosto.
> Presa da un attacco di panico ho pensato di cercarlo su messenger. Altra ferita, mi ha cancellato dai contatti. Allora tra lacrime e dolore ho cominciato con il solito vizio a chiedermi il perchè. Perchè era ferito dalle mie parole, perchè perrchè e perchè. Poi all'improvviso ho realizzato. Mi ha cancellato punto, a che serve cercare il perchè, è finita. Lui ha messo un punto di fine, lo devo fare anc'io. E come dice Feddy ho deciso di eliminare tutti i SE, PERCHE', FORSE ecc.. devo solo focalizzare la parola FINE. La sua lontananza mi aiuterà, il suo silenzio mi aiuterà.
> Ora ricomincio da me e rivoglio la mia vita.


hai scritto un post bellissimo.
è così che deve andare... soffri sapendo di aver vissuto un amore ma sai anche che nessuno mai ti porterà via quello che ti resterà nel cuore...
sei una ragazza forte e ottimista; tu guardi sempre avanti...
brava!


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si ti auguro con tutto il cuore che sia la fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vere nell'e-mail di sabato un cui mi sono sfogata e gli scritto tutto quello che sentivo, gli ho chiesto di non cercarmi, se è vero che non prova niente deve lasciarmi andare. Aggiungo non è così ....... da cercarmi invocando sentimenti che non prova. E' finita e punto. Quello che hai visto tu dopo Pasqua non credo sia lui e non ci voglio diciamo credere.
Bacio


----------



## Old casa71 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai scritto un post bellissimo.
> è così che deve andare... soffri sapendo di aver vissuto un amore ma sai anche che nessuno mai ti porterà via quello che ti resterà nel cuore...
> sei una ragazza forte e ottimista; tu guardi sempre avanti...
> brava!


Grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Non ci sono risposte a questo forse poi potete vedere piu' di me di quanto io riesca a vedere me stessa. Narcisismo non credo, non fa' parte di me, *forse ha piu' ragione Anna quando dice che quando è cominciata volevamo tutti e due la stessa cosa poi io ho cambiato obiettivi e lui no.* Tutto qui.





casa71 ha detto:


> *Questo è per chi pensa che io alla fine non provassi sentimenti.*
> 
> Ieri sera per errore nell'aprire dei file musicali ho aperto un vecchio file che pensavo tra l'altro di non avere piu'. Era una sua intervista alla radio. Mi ero dimenticata di quanto fosse bella la sua voce e di quanto mi manca. Mi si è spezzato il cuore e sono uscite tutte le lacrime che per rabbia mi ero tenuta dentro. La cosa piu' dolorosa di tutto questo è forse non poter soffrire con dignità, ma in silenzio e di nascosto.
> Presa da un attacco di panico ho pensato di cercarlo su messenger. Altra ferita, mi ha cancellato dai contatti. Allora tra lacrime e dolore ho cominciato con il solito vizio a chiedermi il perchè. Perchè era ferito dalle mie parole, perchè perrchè e perchè. Poi all'improvviso ho realizzato. Mi ha cancellato punto, a che serve cercare il perchè, è finita. Lui ha messo un punto di fine, lo devo fare anc'io. E come dice Feddy ho deciso di eliminare tutti i SE, PERCHE', FORSE ecc.. devo solo focalizzare la parola FINE. La sua lontananza mi aiuterà, il suo silenzio mi aiuterà.
> Ora ricomincio da me e rivoglio la mia vita.


Non ho detto che non provi sentimenti, ma sono più per te che per lui...
Non è mica una cosa strana ...anzi è sano volersi bene.
Ma tu sei più concentrata su di te che su chiunque altro e questo deve farti capire che non puoi trovare in altri soluzioni che puoi trovare solo dentro di te...


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non provi sentimenti, ma sono più per te che per lui...
> Non è mica una cosa strana ...anzi è sano volersi bene.
> Ma tu sei più concentrata su di te che su chiunque altro e questo deve farti capire che non puoi trovare in altri soluzioni che puoi trovare solo dentro di te...


Mah se lo dici tu.......
Io nella mia vita ho sempre e solo cercato qualcuno che mi amasse e tanto, o perlomeno che mi amasse quantio io amavo lui.
Credo, in cuor mio, che non mi daro' pace finchè non lo trovero'.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mah se lo dici tu.......
> Io nella mia vita ho sempre e solo cercato qualcuno che mi amasse e tanto, o perlomeno che mi amasse quantio io amavo lui.
> Credo, in cuor mio, che non mi daro' pace finchè non lo trovero'.


E questo non lo fai in ragione di te, di qualcosa che senti che manca a te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chiediti il perchè ritieni questo così importante PER TE!


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E questo non lo fai in ragione di te, di qualcosa che senti che manca a te?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè per me non è vita se non c'è amore. Punto.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Perchè per me non è vita se non c'è amore. Punto.


Che amore? Amore per i figli, amore per gli amici, amore per te e le tue piccole e grandi cose di cui ti circondi non lo provi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti chiedevo perchè l'amore di un uomo riempirebbe così la tua vita!


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che amore? Amore per i figli, amore per gli amici, amore per te e le tue piccole e grandi cose di cui ti circondi non lo provi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli altri li ho già. Sono circondata di amore.
Mi manca l'amore, quello vero di un uomo. Perchè così mi sento solo una metà, voglio sentirmi intera.


----------



## Old Cat (7 Febbraio 2008)

*casa71*



casa71 ha detto:


> Gli altri li ho già. Sono circondata di amore.
> Mi manca l'amore, quello vero di un uomo. Perchè così mi sento solo una metà, voglio sentirmi intera.


 

fai bene a credere nel'amore e ricercare la tua completezza nell'amore che un uomo può donarti.

è un alteriore arricchimento spirituale di una vita già ricca di altre forme di affettività.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Gli altri li ho già. Sono circondata di amore.
> Mi manca l'amore, quello vero di un uomo. *Perchè così mi sento solo una metà*, *voglio sentirmi intera*.


Il tuo problema a mio parere, che se vuoi è stato evidenziato da chi ha sottolineato una ricerca di conferme "narcisistiche" da parte dell'altro, se di problema vogliam parlare, è che l'interezza non la trovi in te, ma in quell'amore che brami, che diviene il colmare un vuoto o almeno una parte di un vuoto che senti in te.

Se avessi quell'interezza IN TE (che è autostima, sicurezze, esser consci di valere per se stesse e non perchè qualcun altro ce lo conferma con la sua attenzione), quell'amore diverrebbe condivisione di una parte di te con un altro e non dipendenza dall'altro con la spiacevole conseguenza che al suo venir meno, riavvertiresti di nuovo il vuoto.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il tuo problema a mio parere, che se vuoi è stato evidenziato da chi ha sottolineato una ricerca di conferme "narcisistiche" da parte dell'altro, se di problema vogliam parlare, è che l'interezza non la trovi in te, ma in quell'amore che brami, che diviene il colmare un vuoto o almeno una parte di un vuoto che senti in te.
> 
> Se avessi quell'interezza IN TE (che è autostima, sicurezze, esser consci di valere per se stesse e non perchè qualcun altro ce lo conferma con la sua attenzione), quell'amore diverrebbe condivisione di una parte di te con un altro e non dipendenza dall'altro con la spiacevole conseguenza che al suo venir meno, riavvertiresti di nuovo il vuoto.


ma l'amore vero è sempre dipendenza dall'altro! 
il problema, semmai, è che dura quel tanto...
ecco perché se ti capita di incontrarlo quando sei già di bello incasinato con famiglia e figli diventa tutto più complicato...
il ho avuto il culo di incontrarlo a vent'anni... e lo ho vissuto bene fino a che è durato. ci ho fatto un figlio con il mio amore.
per me adesso è come vivere senza sangue, mica per niente mi ficco in situazioni di cui conosco da subito i contorni...
è che l'amore succede e ci devi fare i conti se non hai più vent'anni...


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *ma l'amore vero è sempre dipendenza dall'altro*!
> il problema, semmai, è che dura quel tanto...
> ecco perché se ti capita di incontrarlo quando sei già di bello incasinato con famiglia e figli diventa tutto più complicato...
> il ho avuto il culo di incontrarlo a vent'anni... e lo ho vissuto bene fino a che è durato. ci ho fatto un figlio con il mio amore.
> ...


Ma tu cosa intendi per dipendenza?


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il tuo problema a mio parere, che se vuoi è stato evidenziato da chi ha sottolineato una ricerca di conferme "narcisistiche" da parte dell'altro, se di problema vogliam parlare, è che l'interezza non la trovi in te, ma in quell'amore che brami, che diviene il colmare un vuoto o almeno una parte di un vuoto che senti in te.
> 
> Se avessi quell'interezza IN TE (che è autostima, sicurezze, esser consci di valere per se stesse e non perchè qualcun altro ce lo conferma con la sua attenzione), quell'amore diverrebbe condivisione di una parte di te con un altro e non dipendenza dall'altro con la spiacevole conseguenza che al suo venir meno, riavvertiresti di nuovo il vuoto.


Fedi tu non capisci. Io sono piena di tutto, lo vogliamo capire si o no. Io vivo bene anche da sola, anzi direi che sono sempre stata sola. E credimi quando dico che ci sto quasi bene. 
Ma voglio essere amata. Punto. Voglio che qualcuno mi ami, che si alzi la mattina con il sorriso perchè vede me al suo fianco, che si lamenti di vedermi poco, che voglia condividere con me gioie e dolori, che voglia giocare, cantare e ballare con me, che si senta metà senza di me, che abbia voglia non di fare sesso da cinque minuti con me ma fare l'amore. Questo voglio e non credo sia un reato e neanche la conferma che io sia narcisista, perchè io non amo me stessa se non nel normale, il mio problema è piu' che il quantitativo di energie positive che ho dentro le vorrei donare a qualcun'altro.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ohhh finalmente......Ora molti di voi potranno dire te l'avevo detto io.......
> Riassumo brevemente. Era da qualche giorno che ero agitata, non stavo bene, chissa' perchè io i temporali li sento arrivare giorni prima. In effetti mi sembrava di vedere un film già visto, e chissa' come mai avevo scritto un e-mail per fancularlo che poi non ho inviato. Poi lui mi aveva tranquillizzato, fidati devi avere pazienza, e fidati un corno porca paletta, ho voglia di stare con te ma non ho tempo.
> Venerdì, era una settimana che non ci sentiva e vedeva, mi sembrava lecito inviargli un'e-mail, anche dai toni ironici, in cui non mi lamentavo ma bensì in cui esprimevo la voglia di vederlo e sentirlo. Non credevo di aver fatto niente di male. Meno male che l'ho scritta per lo meno la verità è venuta a galla.
> Mi ha praticamente aggredita, dicendo che mi lamentavo e chiedevo cose che non dovevo chiedere. (???????) Il tutto ovviamente per msn, figurati se lo faceva per telefono. Ho preso la palla al balzo, e mi son levata il sassolino dalla scarpa. L'omertoso ha aperto bocca! "Io non provo niente per te, te lo vuoi ficcare in testa si o no?" Mi ha accusata di essermi illusa, di aver fatto tutto da sola e aver costruito castelli in aria. Se mi amava mi avrebbe chiesto di separarmi e non l'ha fatto. Bene a sapersi, gli ho detto chiudiamo questa storia. Per me è qualcosa di piu', per te no. Pero' non mollava l'osso, ho dovuto scrivere ben tre volte che era finita prima che capisse. Si è stupito persino che l'ho accusato di aver alimentato le mie illusioni. Io lo so quelllo che è successo fra me e lui, lo so' quello che ha scritto e quello che ha detto. Non sono stupida, anche le mie amiche me ne hanno dato ragione. Lui in tutto questo tempo non si è mai accorto del rapporto altalenante che ha avuto con me, l'ha vissuto convinto di essere coerente con se stesso e con me.
> ...


... vai a leggerti quello che ho scritto nell'altro tread... illusioni... miraggi... tavoli da gioco... castelli in aria... sai cosa penso?... penso che tu, come molte altre donne, dobbiate imparare, farvi insegnare, il significato della parola DIGNITA'... 

... aggiungo che la retorica del "Io ho vissuto", è da rifiutare in toto... a volte, non c'è bisogno di smontare il frigorifero per sapere come funziona...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma l'amore vero *è sempre dipendenza dall'altro*!
> il problema, semmai, è che dura quel tanto...
> ecco perché se ti capita di incontrarlo quando sei già di bello incasinato con famiglia e figli diventa tutto più complicato...
> il ho avuto il culo di incontrarlo a vent'anni... e lo ho vissuto bene fino a che è durato. ci ho fatto un figlio con il mio amore.
> ...


... siore & siori, ecco a voi la stronzata del secolo...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa intendi per dipendenza?


significa che tutto il tuo essere o la quasi totalità, tolte le cose a cui non puoi fare a meno di pensare... è proiettato verso l'oggetto del tuo amore...
per fortuna dura quel che dura, come diceva FA, perché se no saremmo tutti da ricovero...
oh. ma io parlo di quella cosa che ti dà tachicardia eh... mica di somatizzazioni varie dovute a infatuazioni di una sera..


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... siore & siori, ecco a voi la stronzata del secolo...


certo cen... certo...
quando poi capiterà a te ne riparleremo...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vai a leggerti quello che ho scritto nell'altro tread... illusioni... miraggi... tavoli da gioco... castelli in aria... sai cosa penso?... penso che tu, come molte altre donne, dobbiate imparare, farvi insegnare, il significato della parola DIGNITA'...
> 
> ... aggiungo che la retorica del "Io ho vissuto", è da rifiutare in toto... a volte, non c'è bisogno di smontare il frigorifero per sapere come funziona...


e sentiamolo allora da te, esimio, il significato della parola dignità...
dai, dai, dai...


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> significa che *tutto il tuo essere o la quasi totalità, tolte le cose a cui non puoi fare a meno di pensare... è proiettato verso l'oggetto del tuo amore...*
> per fortuna dura quel che dura, come diceva FA, perché se no saremmo tutti da ricovero...
> oh. ma io parlo di quella cosa che ti dà tachicardia eh... mica di somatizzazioni varie dovute a infatuazioni di una sera..


Ok ma quella è la fase dell'innamoramento...ed ho sempre pensato che con l'amore ci appiccica davvero poco. 
Anzi, forse...dico forse...più è violento l'innamoramento, più debole sarà poi l'amore. Ma questa è una considerazione che butto li...il dubbio però ce l'ho ed è forte!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *significa che tutto il tuo essere o la quasi totalità, tolte le cose a cui non puoi fare a meno di pensare... è proiettato verso l'oggetto del tuo amore...*
> per fortuna dura quel che dura, come diceva FA, perché se no saremmo tutti da ricovero...
> oh. ma io parlo di quella cosa che ti dà tachicardia eh... mica di somatizzazioni varie dovute a infatuazioni di una sera..


... hi, hi, hi... Anna, hai le idee un po' confuse... vero?... la dipendenza NON E' il proiettare nell'altro parti del tuo "_essere_"... la dipendenza è proiettare nell'altro l'attesa della soddisfazione dei tuoi bisogni... chiaro?... quello di cui parli tu si chiama _idealizzazione_... non _dipendenza_... cerca di non far confusione dai...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Casa, capisciammia!! 

Non condanno l'aspirazione legittima, insita in ognuno di noi, il desiderio di amare ed essere riamata/o in ugual misura.

E' che quel sorriso vorrei tu lo avessi ogni mattina quando ti guardi allo specchio e che, se mai, divenga radioso se si riflette non in uno specchio ma negli occhi dell'amato!

La mia impressione è che manchi comunque quel sorriso!

E, come dice Marquez, "_*Non smettere mai di sorridere, nemmeno quando sei triste, perchè non sai mai chi potrebbe innamorarsi di quel sorriso*_!"


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sentiamolo allora da te, esimio, il significato della parola dignità...
> dai, dai, dai...


... molto semplice... estrema-_mente _semplice... vuoi davvero che te lo spieghi oppure è una provocazione?...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok ma quella è la fase dell'innamoramento...ed ho sempre pensato che con l'amore ci appiccica davvero poco.
> Anzi, forse...dico forse...più è violento l'innamoramento, più debole sarà poi l'amore. Ma questa è una considerazione che butto li...il dubbio però ce l'ho ed è forte!


e secondo me dici male... perché l'amore ha sempre i suoi tempi. sia che sia un amore bello sia che sia sbagliato..
non ti passa solo perché hai realizzato che è sbagliato... anzi, a volte ti porta all'ossessione ...
l'amore è uno stravolgimento chimico del nostro equilibrio. qualcuno lo considera una malattia...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... molto semplice... estrema-_mente _semplice... vuoi davvero che te lo spieghi oppure è una provocazione?...


nessuna provocazione. spiega, se ti va..


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Casa, capisciammia!!
> 
> Non condanno l'aspirazione legittima, insita in ognuno di noi, il desiderio di amare ed essere riamata/o in ugual misura.
> 
> ...


NO io ti capisco ma tu non capisci me.
Io mi alzo la mattina con il sorriso il bocca, con la gioia e la voglia di vivere ogni attimo bello o brutto della mia giornata. Io sono felice, ho tutto quello che ogni essere umano puo' desiderare l'amore della famiglia, deglia amici, una filgia stupenda, la tranquillità economica, un lavoro che mi soddisfa. Ma mi manca di essere amata, aggiungo come amerei io.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e secondo me dici male... perché l'amore ha sempre i suoi tempi. sia che sia un amore bello sia che sia sbagliato..
> non ti passa solo perché hai realizzato che è sbagliato... anzi, a volte ti porta all'ossessione ...
> l'amore è uno stravolgimento chimico del nostro equilibrio. qualcuno lo considera una malattia...


... Anna, oggi sei in giornata "no"... hi, hi, hi... cos'è l'amore?... una questione chimica?... hi, hi, hi... scommetto che hai letto le stronzate di Laborit... hi, hi, hi... dai, cazzo, ma come si fa a scrivere delle puttanate simili?... l'amore è un evento psicologico, non una reazione chimica... hi, hi, hi... l'ossessione, come la chiami tu, è la dipendenza psicologica... lì, sta il confine con la "malattia"... tecnicamente, l'amore, è un transfert... lo si vede bene in psicoterapia... quando le pazienti s'innamorano dello psicoterapeuta... per ragioni di tranfert psicologico... non per equilibri chimico-molecolari... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> NO io ti capisco ma tu non capisci me.
> Io mi alzo la mattina con il sorriso il bocca, con la gioia e la voglia di vivere ogni attimo bello o brutto della mia giornata. Io sono felice, ho tutto quello che ogni essere umano puo' desiderare l'amore della famiglia, deglia amici, una filgia stupenda, la tranquillità economica, un lavoro che mi soddisfa. Ma mi manca di essere amata, *aggiungo come amerei io*.


... cerchi il TUO amore nell'ALTRO?... questa è la prima negazione dell'alterità... che, in quanto negata, non può di certo amare... perché l'amore è comprensione dell'altro... nell'altro... e non il suo "sacrificio" sull'altare della nostra individualità...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> NO io ti capisco ma tu non capisci me.
> Io mi alzo la mattina con il sorriso il bocca, con la gioia e la voglia di vivere ogni attimo bello o brutto della mia giornata. Io sono felice, ho tutto quello che ogni essere umano puo' desiderare l'amore della famiglia, deglia amici, una filgia stupenda, la tranquillità economica, un lavoro che mi soddisfa. Ma mi manca di essere amata, aggiungo come amerei io.


guarda che poi se lo incontri, l'uomo davvero innamorato... non è che sarà come adesso, eh...
scusa se te lo dico, ma secondo me tu non vuoi un uomo che ti ami, ma che rispecchi la TUA idea di amore. stai bene attenta a giocare con il fuoco, se non hai chiaro in te che non puoi regolarlo a tuo piacimento...


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vai a leggerti quello che ho scritto nell'altro tread... illusioni... miraggi... tavoli da gioco... castelli in aria... sai cosa penso?... penso che tu, come molte altre donne, dobbiate imparare, farvi insegnare, il significato della parola DIGNITA'...
> 
> ... aggiungo che la retorica del "Io ho vissuto", è da rifiutare in toto... a volte, non c'è bisogno di smontare il frigorifero per sapere come funziona...


Guarda che ti stavo aspettando........ Ci mancavi solo tu che ricominci con la storia dei frigoriferi.
Dove io non avrei dignità???? Perchè mi sono innamorata dell'uomo sbagliato, che da una parte dice di non provare niente, e poi dall'altra mi diceva che voleva venire a lavorare nella mia città ??????? Che mi chiedeva di prendere in affitto una casa, che faceva discorsi sei io te in futuro........
Io ero in quel letto, io ho visto i suoi occhi, io non sono CRETINA. Aggiungo vorrei vedere chi dopo dieci mesi dichiara di non provare niente per una persona che senti ogni giorno e che scopi regolarmente. Ti affezioni anche un cane, non aggiungo altro.
Chissa' come mai quando l'ho lasciato e gli ho detto che deve chiarirsi parecchie idee nella testa non mi ha risposto di non avere problemi mi ha risposto si ma sono affari suoi.
Non ho dignità io? Sto soffrendo in silenzio, non lo sento piu', non lo cerco piu' e manco mi sono messa a fare casini.
Vedi tu. Io ti auguro di non provare quello che provo io ora.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cerchi il TUO amore nell'ALTRO?... questa è la prima negazione dell'alterità... che, in quanto negata, non può di certo amare... perché l'amore è comprensione dell'altro... nell'altro... e non il suo "sacrificio" sull'altare della nostra individualità...


sei come dire... da baciare...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Guarda che ti stavo aspettando........ Ci mancavi solo tu che ricominci con la storia dei frigoriferi.
> Dove io non avrei dignità???? Perchè mi sono innamorata dell'uomo sbagliato, che da una parte dice di non provare niente, e poi dall'altra mi diceva che voleva venire a lavorare nella mia città ??????? Che mi chiedeva di prendere in affitto una casa, che faceva discorsi sei io te in futuro........
> Io ero in quel letto, io ho visto i suoi occhi, io non sono CRETINA. Aggiungo vorrei vedere chi dopo dieci mesi dichiara di non provare niente per una persona che senti ogni giorno e che scopi regolarmente. Ti affezioni anche un cane, non aggiungo altro.
> Chissa' come mai quando l'ho lasciato e gli ho detto che deve chiarirsi parecchie idee nella testa non mi ha risposto di non avere problemi mi ha risposto si ma sono affari suoi.
> ...


confondi desiderio con amore.
un uomo davvero innamorato è pericoloso, perché non si lascia confinare in un angolo. sempre che ad essere innamorato sia un UOMO, eh, e non un surrogato..


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cerchi il TUO amore nell'ALTRO?... questa è la prima negazione dell'alterità... che, in quanto negata, non può di certo amare... perché l'amore è comprensione dell'altro... nell'altro... e non il suo "sacrificio" sull'altare della nostra individualità...


Oh Signore mio.......
Volevo dire che io vorrei essere amata. Amore vero. Punto. Vorrei che mi amasse a suo modo ma con intensità.
Mi sono rotta le palle di accontentarmi. Di dover dire di accettare l'amore che le persone possono darti e non pretendere di piu'. Ho cominciato a dirlo con mio padre e via giu' scorrendo...... ora basta.
Io quando amo do' tutta me stessa, faccio il possibile e l'impossibile. Volgio che qualcuno ora mi soffochi di amore. 
E' un reato?


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> confondi desiderio con amore.
> un uomo davvero innamorato è pericoloso, perché non si lascia confinare in un angolo. sempre che ad essere innamorato sia un UOMO, eh, e non un surrogato..


 
Ohh allora mettiamola così  IO VOGLIO UN UOMO INNAMORATO E PERICOLOSO, CHE NON STIA NELL'ANGOLO OK????
Lo trovero'???? Non credo. Basta avere fede.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ohh allora mettiamola così IO VOGLIO UN UOMO INNAMORATO E PERICOLOSO, CHE NON STIA NELL'ANGOLO OK????
> Lo trovero'???? Non credo. Basta avere fede.


il punto è: sei pronta per un uomo così?


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il punto è: sei pronta per un uomo così?


Io si, basterebbe trovarlo.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, oggi sei in giornata "no"... hi, hi, hi... cos'è l'amore?... una questione chimica?... hi, hi, hi... scommetto che hai letto le stronzate di Laborit... hi, hi, hi... dai, cazzo, ma come si fa a scrivere delle puttanate simili?... l'amore è un evento psicologico, non una reazione chimica... hi, hi, hi... l'ossessione, come la chiami tu, è la dipendenza psicologica... lì, sta il confine con la "malattia"... tecnicamente, l'amore, è un transfert... lo si vede bene in psicoterapia... quando le pazienti s'innamorano dello psicoterapeuta... per ragioni di tranfert psicologico... non per equilibri chimico-molecolari... hi, hi, hi...


per me l'amore vero è chimico...
è più propriamente alchimia.
e non portarmi esempi di tranfert a corredo della tua ipotesi... o si spiega così anche il motivo per cui, una persona innamorata cambia anche i suoi parametri fisiologi e biologici, in caso di innamoramento?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io si, basterebbe trovarlo.


hai fatto bingo, ragazza!
basterebbe trovarlo...
questo significa che l'amore vero è sempre un miracolo..


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessuna provocazione. spiega, se ti va..


... certo che mi va... iniziamo con il dire che la "dignità" non esiste... ne esistono tante... almeno quante sono le persone... detto questo, "dignità" è il TUO personale confine interiore... un confine che presidia la TUA IDENTITA'... entro quel confine, TU trovi gli elementi costruttivi con i quali rispondi alla domanda: "Io chi sono?"... bene, si perde dignità, quando in una relazione, si giunge a sacrificare quel nucleo centrale di costrutti, di valori e di significati che rispondono alla domanda: "chi sono io?"... ecco perché, molte donne in uscita da relazioni altamente invasive, hanno un problema molto rilevante di "_ri_-costruzione" del proprio sé... hanno sacrificato parti "nucleari" del proprio sé, al mantenimento della relazione... hanno perso "dignità"... un arretramento di quel confine... un ripiegamento del sé... che viene misconosciuto e sacrificato... a volte, fino al suicidio... unica possibile _re_-azione quando la dignità è volata via... per provare a ri-pigliarsela...


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certo che mi va... iniziamo con il dire che la "dignità" non esiste... ne esistono tante... almeno quante sono le persone... detto questo, "dignità" è il TUO personale confine interiore... un confine che presidia la TUA IDENTITA'... entro quel confine, TU trovi gli elementi costruttivi con i quali rispondi alla domanda: "Io chi sono?"... bene, si perde dignità, quando in una relazione, si giunge a sacrificare quel nucleo centrale di costrutti, di valori e di significati che rispondono alla domanda: "chi sono io?"... ecco perché, molte donne in uscita da relazioni altamente invasive, hanno un problema molto rilevante di "_ri_-costruzione" del proprio sé... hanno sacrificato parti "nucleari" del proprio sé, al mantenimento della relazione... hanno perso "dignità"... un arretramento di quel confine... un ripiegamento del sé... che viene misconosciuto e sacrificato... a volte, fino al suicidio... unica possibile _re_-azione quando la dignità è volata via... per provare a ri-pigliarsela...


Mi piacerebbe che tu provassi a farmi capire in cosa io ho perso la mia dignità.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me l'amore vero è chimico...
> è più propriamente alchimia.
> e non portarmi esempi di tranfert a corredo della tua ipotesi... o si spiega così anche il motivo per cui, una persona innamorata cambia anche i suoi parametri fisiologi e biologici, in caso di innamoramento?


... hi, hi, hi... Anna, ma per piacere!... ma come cazzo ragioni?... vedi, tu passeggi per una strada... un grosso cane nero ti si mette davanti... abbaia idrofobo... vuole sbranarti e liberare l'umanità dal tormento chiamato Annetta... hi, hi, hi... tu, hai un'emozione... si chiama paura... QUESTA EMOZIONE, attiva il tuo sistema nervoso... le tue surrenali liberano adrenalina... sale il battito cardiaco... aumentano gli atti respiratori... i muscoli si attivano... l'attività para-simpatica si blocca... comprendi?... in principio è l'EMOZIONE... altrimenti, capovolgi la questione e affermi che è l'adrenalina a farti provare l'emozione della paura... quando, invece, è vero l'esatto contrario... perché l'adrenalina non ha occhi per vedere il cane... né costrutti per comprendere la situazione di pericolo... l'adrenalina è una semplice molecola organica... non sa un cazzo del mondo...  comprendi?... quindi, l'emozione, PRECEDE la reazione somatica... così come l'emozione chiamata Amore, PRECEDE la sua espressione sul piano somatico... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che tu provassi a farmi capire in cosa io ho perso la mia dignità.


... dove ho scritto che tu hai perso dignità?... non ho scritto questo... ho scritto una cosa diversa...


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e secondo me dici male... perché l'amore ha sempre i suoi tempi. sia che sia un amore bello sia che sia sbagliato..
> non ti passa solo perché hai realizzato che è sbagliato... anzi, a volte ti porta all'ossessione ...
> *l'amore è uno stravolgimento chimico del nostro equilibrio*. qualcuno lo considera una malattia...


Ma parli di fisiologia? Allora di questo passo possiamo arrivare ai quark! Dire che l'amore è solo uno stravolgimento chimico mi fa pensare ai positivisti di fine '800.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Oh Signore mio.......
> Volevo dire che io vorrei essere amata. Amore vero. Punto. Vorrei che mi amasse a suo modo ma con intensità.
> Mi sono rotta le palle di accontentarmi. Di dover dire di accettare l'amore che le persone possono darti e non pretendere di piu'. Ho cominciato a dirlo con mio padre e via giu' scorrendo...... ora basta.
> Io quando amo do' tutta me stessa, faccio il possibile e l'impossibile. Volgio che qualcuno ora mi soffochi di amore.
> E' un reato?


... no, è solo infanzia...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... Anna, ma per piacere!... ma come cazzo ragioni?... vedi, tu passeggi per una strada... un grosso cane nero ti si mette davanti... abbaia idrofobo... vuole sbranarti e liberare l'umanità dal tormento chiamato Annetta... hi, hi, hi... tu, hai un'emozione... si chiama paura... QUESTA EMOZIONE, attiva il tuo sistema nervoso... le tue surrenali liberano adrenalina... sale il battito cardiaco... aumentano gli atti respiratori... i muscoli si attivano... l'attività para-simpatica si blocca... comprendi?... in principio è l'EMOZIONE... altrimenti, capovolgi la questione e affermi che è l'adrenalina a farti provare l'emozione della paura... quando, invece, è vero l'esatto contrario... perché l'adrenalina non ha occhi per vedere il cane... né costrutti per comprendere la situazione di pericolo... l'adrenalina è una semplice molecola organica... non sa un cazzo del mondo... comprendi?... quindi, l'emozione, PRECEDE la reazione somatica... così come l'emozione chiamata Amore, PRECEDE la sua espressione sul piano somatico... hi, hi, hi...


allora è una reazione bio-chimica!!
e c'è da dire che nonostante gli sforzi degli scienziati, nonostante le ricerche stiano tentando di definire il ruolo di una lunga e in continua crescita serie di sostanze chimiche, l’amore rimane comunque uno tra i misteri più grandi dell’universo e capirlo vorrebbe probabilmente dire capire l’uomo nei suoi lati più nascosti...


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... Anna, ma per piacere!... ma come cazzo ragioni?... vedi, tu passeggi per una strada... un grosso cane nero ti si mette davanti... abbaia idrofobo... vuole sbranarti e liberare l'umanità dal tormento chiamato Annetta... hi, hi, hi... tu, hai un'emozione... si chiama paura... QUESTA EMOZIONE, attiva il tuo sistema nervoso... le tue surrenali liberano adrenalina... sale il battito cardiaco... aumentano gli atti respiratori... i muscoli si attivano... l'attività para-simpatica si blocca... comprendi?... in principio è l'EMOZIONE... altrimenti, capovolgi la questione e affermi che è l'adrenalina a farti provare l'emozione della paura... quando, invece, è vero l'esatto contrario... perché l'adrenalina non ha occhi per vedere il cane... né costrutti per comprendere la situazione di pericolo... l'adrenalina è una semplice molecola organica... non sa un cazzo del mondo... comprendi?... quindi, l'emozione, PRECEDE la reazione somatica... così come l'emozione chiamata Amore, PRECEDE la sua espressione sul piano somatico... hi, hi, hi...


Chen avevo assistito ad una puntata di Superquark in cui Angela cascava nello stesso errore...confondere causa con effetto! Mi innamoro e quindi libero endorfine...e non il contrario!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *allora è una reazione bio-chimica!!*
> e c'è da dire che nonostante gli sforzi degli scienziati, nonostante le ricerche stiano tentando di definire il ruolo di una lunga e in continua crescita serie di sostanze chimiche, l’amore rimane comunque uno tra i misteri più grandi dell’universo e capirlo vorrebbe probabilmente dire capire l’uomo nei suoi lati più nascosti...


... ragazzi e ragazze... vi prego... ditemi una cosa: _ma Annetta si droga_?... io scrivo A e lei capisce B... scrivo B... e capisce A... hi, hi, hi... NON E' CHIMICA! NON HA UN CAZZO A CHE VEDERE CON LA CHIMICA... PUOI SOLO REGISTRARE DEGLI EFFETTI SOMATICI... MA IL FENOMENO E' PSICOLOGICO... o madonna mia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chen avevo assistito ad una puntata di Superquark in cui Angela cascava nello stesso errore...confondere causa con effetto! Mi innamoro e quindi libero endorfine...e non il contrario!


... Grande Piero Angela!... riuscire, dopo una testa di cazzo come lui, ad imporre una testa di tri-cazzo come il figlio... davvero grandi in quella famiglia... grandi teste di cazzo... pensa che sono pagati profumatamente con i nostri soldi... padre, figlio e spirito santo... un caso di bieco nepotismo...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma parli di fisiologia? Allora di questo passo possiamo arrivare ai quark! Dire che l'amore è solo uno stravolgimento chimico mi fa pensare ai positivisti di fine '800.


non è un mistero che l'innamoramento apporta dei cambiamenti anche a livello fisiologico... arrivo a dire bio- molecolare... visto che una manciata di neurotrasmettitori (molecole che trasportano il messaggio da un neurone all’altro) e un pizzico di ormoni creano tutto questo sconquasso a livello non solo psicologico ma anche biologico.


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dove ho scritto che tu hai perso dignità?... non ho scritto questo... ho scritto una cosa diversa...


NO HAI RAGIONE TU HAI SCRITTO CHE ALLE DONNE COME ME BISOGNEREBBE INSEGNARE IL VALORE DELLA PAROLA DIGNITA'. ERGO NON CE L'HO O SE CE L'AVEVO L'HO PERSA.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ragazzi e ragazze... vi prego... ditemi una cosa: _ma Annetta si droga_?... io scrivo A e lei capisce B... scrivo B... e capisce A... hi, hi, hi... NON E' CHIMICA! NON HA UN CAZZO A CHE VEDERE CON LA CHIMICA... PUOI SOLO REGISTRARE DEGLI EFFETTI SOMATICI... MA IL FENOMENO E' PSICOLOGICO... o madonna mia...


il fenomeno è psicologico e basta?
cioè, tu riconduci tutto ad un fenomeno psicologico...
va bene. mi drogo.


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il fenomeno è psicologico e basta?
> cioè, tu riconduci tutto ad un fenomeno psicologico...
> va bene. mi drogo.


SARA' ANCHE PSICOLOGICO MA A ME MANCA.
ANZI AGGIUNGO MI MANCA ANCHE LA VOGLIA DI SCOPARE, QUELLA CHE AVEVO COSTANTE E CHE ORA NON HO PIU'. SE NON è CHIMICA QUESTA!


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è un mistero che l'innamoramento apporta dei cambiamenti anche a livello fisiologico... arrivo a dire bio- molecolare... visto che una manciata di neurotrasmettitori (molecole che trasportano il messaggio da un neurone all’altro) e un pizzico di ormoni creano tutto questo sconquasso a livello non solo psicologico ma anche biologico.


Si! M'innamoro e quindi si scatena (tra le altre cose) anche la cascata ormonale...non il contrario. Insomma, l'innamoramento non è dovuto alle endorfine in eccesso, ma casomai le endorfine in eccesso sono dovute all'innamoramento. La differenza è enorme!


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si! M'innamoro e quindi si scatena (tra le altre cose) anche la cascata ormonale...non il contrario. Insomma, l'innamoramento non è dovuto alle endorfine in eccesso, ma casomai le endorfine in eccesso sono dovute all'innamoramento. La differenza è enorme!


ma il fenomeno, come lo chiama Cen, è sempre causato da un tot numero di molecole (le molecole son cosa chimica, cosa vuoi che ti dica... protesta con chi le ha scoperte) che trasmettono un segnale a tutto il resto...
ora, e non è un fatto sconosciuto alla scienza, l'innamoramento ha la capacità di alterare non pochi indici biochimici... capirne il perché è quello che manca... non come agisce a livello psicologico o biochimico... è il perché che resterà sempre un mistero.
perché ci si innamora?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chen avevo assistito ad una puntata di Superquark in cui Angela cascava nello stesso errore...confondere causa con effetto! *Mi innamoro e quindi libero endorfine*...e non il contrario!





moltimodi ha detto:


> Si! M'innamoro e quindi si scatena (tra le altre cose) anche la cascata ormonale...non il contrario. Insomma, l'innamoramento non è dovuto alle endorfine in eccesso, ma casomai le endorfine in eccesso sono dovute all'innamoramento. La differenza è enorme!


Il primo post mi aveva tratto in inganno..credevo che quello era ciò che aveva detto Angela... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non dimentichiamo però che vi sono anche reazioni chimiche che ti fanno sentire "attratto" da una persona e da un'altra no..come i ferormoni....e il ruolo dell'ossiticina....


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il fenomeno è psicologico e basta?
> cioè, tu riconduci tutto ad un fenomeno psicologico...
> va bene. mi drogo.


... no, calma... non confondere le questioni... l'UOMO è UNO... unità OLISTICA... integrato... ogni fenomeno umano lo puoi studiare su piani fenomenologici diversi... se si parla di EMOZIONI, ovviamente, puoi anche studiarle nelle loro risultanti SOMATICHE ma il piano elettivo è quello PSICOLOGICO... perché altrimenti parti per studiare l'amore e ti ritrovi a studiare il meccanismo dell'erezione... COMPRENDI?... cazzo, CAPISCI?... parti per studiare l'amore di una madre e ti ritrovi a studiare i neurotrasmettitori... COMPRENDI?... CAPISCI?... dai Anna, cazzo...


----------



## Old Cat (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il fenomeno è psicologico e basta?
> cioè, tu riconduci tutto ad un fenomeno psicologico...
> va bene. *mi drogo.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il primo post mi aveva tratto in inganno..credevo che quello era ciò che aveva detto Angela...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ci credo... anche  vedere eva hengel in tv libera ossiticina...
ma mica per quello ti innamori di eva hengel...

mi sembra di parlare nella terra di nessuno...
ma quando vi siete innamorati possibile che non vi sia successo niente a livello fisiologico?


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Purtroppo io do' sempre peso alle parole, una parola data per me è data. Io dico solo quello che penso e che provo, sono sincera, e questo per me è alto tradimento anche perchè fatto da chi si è sempre professato uno sincero, che non ha peli sulla lingua e dice sempre le cose come stanno anche se sa' che fanno male.


Ma perchè?????
Io a voi donne non vi capirò mai!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













I fatti, non le parole, i *fatti* disegnano la vita!!!

Le parole sono belle... vanno bene per la poesia... per l'arte... il canto... Ma per vivere ci vuole la ciccia.

Pensate pure in poesia ma vivete di prosa, per favore!!!

Ma è mai possibile???

C'avete 90 anni e ragionate come delle bambine di 15!!!

E poi vi sta bene se vi pigliano per il culo!
Perchè loro, loro... gli uomini... le sanno queste cose.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io non lo so...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mi fate scappare di testa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come quell'altra qua sotto (non mi azzardo a dire di più... per carità!)... che lei... se lo sente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lei sa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Son 6 mesi che questo non la caga di striscio... ma lei sa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ragazze!!!

Ma porco mondo!


----------



## Old Cat (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ci credo... anche vedere eva hengel in tv libera ossiticina...
> ma mica per quello ti innamori di eva hengel...
> 
> mi sembra di parlare nella terra di nessuno...
> ma quando vi siete innamorati possibile che non vi sia successo niente a livello fisiologico?


 

ossitocina nell'uomo?


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il primo post mi aveva tratto in inganno..credevo che quello era ciò che aveva detto Angela...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ecco a voi... siori e siore... la stronzata del giorno... HI, HI, HI... sì, dato che gli INSETTI comunicano essenzialmente attraverso feromoni, allarghiamo la cosa anche agli UMANI... chi se ne fotte se l'uomo, a differenza degli insetti, vive di SIGNIFICATI... già, chi se ne frega... hi, hi, hi... cazzo, che livello... hi, hi, hi... annulliamo pure tutta l'evoluzione umana... che importa... l'importante è stupire... anzi, dire stupidate... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old pincopallina (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma perchè?????
> Io a voi donne non vi capirò mai!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ma non te la prendere lupacchiotta, forse per questo noi donne restiamo sempre un pò indietro no???
cmq son d'accordo con te...
*fatti, nella vita ci vogliono sempre e solo fatti*


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ecco a voi... siori e siore... la stronzata del giorno... HI, HI, HI... sì, dato che gli INSETTI comunicano essenzialmente attraverso feromoni, allarghiamo la cosa anche agli UMANI... chi se ne fotte se l'uomo, a differenza degli insetti, vive di SIGNIFICATI... già, chi se ne frega... hi, hi, hi... cazzo, che livello... hi, hi, hi... annulliamo pure tutta l'evoluzione umana... che importa... l'importante è stupire... anzi, dire stupidate... hi, hi, hi...


Se ti sei bruciato i recettori a forza di tirar di coca, non è un problema mio!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma il fenomeno, come lo chiama Cen, è sempre causato da un tot numero di molecole (le molecole son cosa chimica, cosa vuoi che ti dica... protesta con chi le ha scoperte) che trasmettono un segnale a tutto il resto...
> ora, e non è un fatto sconosciuto alla scienza, *l'innamoramento ha la capacità di alterare non pochi indici biochimici*... capirne il perché è quello che manca... non come agisce a livello psicologico o biochimico... è il perché che resterà sempre un mistero.
> perché ci si innamora?


Ma guarda che ora stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa...e cioè che non sono le molecole a produrre l'innamoramento, bensì il contrario.
Ecco una bella domanda...perchè ci si innamora? Boh...
Gianni Agnelli sosteneva che dopo i vent'anni si innamorano solo gli imbecilli e le cameriere


----------



## Old Cat (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ecco a voi... siori e siore... la stronzata del giorno... HI, HI, HI... sì, dato che gli INSETTI comunicano essenzialmente attraverso feromoni, allarghiamo la cosa anche agli UMANI... chi se ne fotte se l'uomo, a differenza degli insetti, vive di SIGNIFICATI... già, chi se ne frega... hi, hi, hi... cazzo, che livello... hi, hi, hi... annulliamo pure tutta l'evoluzione umana... che importa... l'importante è stupire... anzi, dire stupidate... hi, hi, hi...


già chen.....
un uomo che è scolvolto dall'ossitocina...


..... il ruolo dei ferormoni.......


mi vien mal di pancia, ALTRO che ossitocina


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2008)

*vabbè*

Perchè parlare di donne senza dignità?Di uomini che sanno....dai parliamo di persone...ho conosciuto persone paracule...e persone coione....persone superficiali che credono alle parole...e persone che non danno valore alle parole stesse!!!In questo non vedo differenze fra uomini e donne....ci son persone che hanno predisposizione nel farsi prendere per il culo...probabilmente si affiancheranno a persone che le prenderanno per il culo!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ti sei bruciato i recettori a forza di tirar di coca, non è un problema mio!!


... tu sei nato così... la coca non serve... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu sei nato così... la coca non serve... hi, hi, hi...


Dai, chen questa è da asilo mariuccia...puoi fare di meglio se ti impegni...come nella mia firma ad esempio!!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè parlare di donne senza dignità?Di uomini che sanno....dai parliamo di persone...ho conosciuto persone paracule...e persone coione....persone superficiali che credono alle parole...e persone che non danno valore alle parole stesse!!!In questo non vedo differenze fra uomini e donne....*ci son persone che hanno predisposizione nel farsi prendere per il culo...probabilmente si affiancheranno a persone che le prenderanno per il culo*!!!!


Sottoscrivo!!!! Passi se capita una o due volte, ma se uno si trova sempre accanto lo stronzo di turno...beh è ovvio che il problema è suo!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, chen questa è da asilo mariuccia...puoi fare di meglio se ti impegni...come nella mia firma ad esempio!!!


... senti, insignificante insetto saprofago... ossiuro, verme intestinale... non ho tempo da perdere con te e con l'ossitocina... hi, hi, hi... non ho impulsi coprofiliaci... dato che solo questi potrebbero spingermi a giocherellare con te... afferrato?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

Ma che schifo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A chi dice... no, non sono le donne, sono persone...

No No.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credetemi, sono proprio le donne.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perchè le donne vi confessano solo un decimo delle imbecillità alle quali credono.

Non avete idea di quanto siano sensibili e disposte a farsi inculare* per un "ti amo".

E non ve lo dico, perchè ve ne approfittate già abbastanza così.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*in senso figurato, ma anche no.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè parlare di donne senza dignità?Di uomini che sanno....dai parliamo di persone...ho conosciuto persone paracule...e persone coione....persone superficiali che credono alle parole...e persone che non danno valore alle parole stesse!!!In questo non vedo differenze fra uomini e donne....ci son persone che hanno predisposizione nel farsi prendere per il culo...probabilmente si affiancheranno a persone che le prenderanno per il culo!!!!


... Oscuro, amico mio... aspetta, nessuno ha parlato di donne senza dignità... abbiamo parlato di "sapere" cos'è la dignità... perché QUESTO è l'antidoto... vedi, se hai CONSAPEVOLEZZA di te stesso... se hai CONSAPEVOLEZZA dei confini del tuo sé... non permetterai a nessuno di portarli a riduzione... per proprio vantaggio... l'antidoto, sta in questo... ovvero nell'essere consapevoli, PRIMA, del confine oltre il quale il nostro sé va in pezzi... per non ritrovarci DOPO, con il danno e la beffa... di questo volevo parlare... di CONSAPEVOLEZZA...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma che schifo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... il discorso è senz'altro interessante... detto a modo tuo... detto "in qualche modo"... ma interessante... vai a leggere quello che ho scritto sui castelli in aria... sulle illusioni... la questione, ponendola seriamente, è: "_perché_"?... perché le donne si mostrano spesso vulnerabili da questo punto di vista?... io ho una risposta... una possibile risposta... penso che la nostra società maschilista, abbia provocato un vulnus alla "_femminilità_" come "_modalità femminile di guardare e costruire il mondo_"... con conseguente bisogno di "_validazione_"... di "_approvazione_"... di strokes positivi... cose che il maschio trova ANCHE in altri ambiti della sua attività... come nel lavoro... si è assitito ad una progressiva espulsione del "_femminile_" dai vari ambiti delle attività sociali... là dove il femminile ha conquistato "_status_" e "_potere_", i rapporti uomo-donna, vengono giocati, _fenomenologicamente_, in maniera affatto diversa...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma che schifo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo che tu devi avere penato abbastanza per un ti amo vero...


----------



## oscuro (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Lupa*

Senti sarà o potrebbe esser come dici tu, le donne si fanno inculare per un ti amo....ma ho conosciuto uomini che si fan inculare per molto meno...dai non puntiam il dito sui sessi...puntiamolo sulle persone lupè!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> già chen.....
> un uomo che è scolvolto dall'ossitocina...
> 
> 
> ...


... l'ossitocina è fondamentale... altrimenti come potrebbe, il Fedifrago, partorire?... e allattare?... hi, hi, hi... senti, secondo me, vista la convinzione con la quale afferma queste stronzate, il Fedifrago ha le tette... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti sarà o potrebbe esser come dici tu, le donne si fanno inculare per un ti amo....ma ho conosciuto uomini che si fan inculare per molto meno...dai non puntiam il dito sui sessi...puntiamolo sulle persone lupè!!!


... Oscuro, sicuramente ci sono uomini che si fanno inchiappettare alla grande... ma, statisticamente, sono le donne a "subire" di più... questo perché l'uomo ha maggiori risorse sociali... e per questo è meno esposto a fenomeni di dipendenza... ti assicuro che su dieci sofferenti d'amore che finiscono in terapia, sette sono donne...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti sarà o potrebbe esser come dici tu, le donne si fanno inculare per un ti amo....ma ho conosciuto uomini che si fan inculare per molto meno...dai non puntiam il dito sui sessi...puntiamolo sulle persone lupè!!!


a me sembra fantascienza... anche perché abbiamo tutti capacità sensoriali più che appropriate per capire la differenza fra amore e presa per il culo...
che poi ci si voglia credere è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old Cat (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'ossitocina è fondamentale... altrimenti come potrebbe, il Fedifrago, partorire?... e allattare?... hi, hi, hi... senti, secondo me, vista la convinzione con la quale afferma queste stronzate, il Fedifrago ha le tette... hi, hi, hi...


 
e poi chen sai che contrazioni uterine e che sgorghi di latte gli vengono quando vede la Shiffer in tv???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e poi....che mi dici della sua sindrome premestruale


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che tu devi avere penato abbastanza per un ti amo vero...


... come lo riconosci il "ti amo" vero?... come lo distingui dal "ti amo" falso?... spiegacelo dai...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > il fenomeno è psicologico e basta?
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me sembra fantascienza... anche perché abbiamo tutti capacità sensoriali più che appropriate per capire la differenza fra amore e presa per il culo...
> che poi ci si voglia credere è un altro discorso.


... Anna, non credo a quel che leggo... veramente... ogni giorno, tantissime persone al mondo vengono disilluse dalle persone con le quali hanno relazioni significative... amici, amiche, fidanzati, mariti, mogli... e tu, candidamente, riporti il tutto a mera "percezione sensoriale"?... hi, hi, hi... io dico che non stai bene... qualcosa devi pur avere...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Tristano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > almeno io mi drogo...
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (7 Febbraio 2008)

*chen*

siamo seri chen.
lo sai che i fibrilli vengono distrutti con dosi massicce di coca.

e....addio alle percezioni sensoriali no?


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Già*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ora stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa...e cioè che non sono le molecole a produrre l'innamoramento, bensì il contrario.
> Ecco una bella domanda...perchè ci si innamora? Boh...
> Gianni Agnelli sosteneva che dopo i vent'anni si innamorano solo gli imbecilli e le cameriere


Tanto più che lui fra famiglia e conoscenze, di imbecilli e cameriere, ne conosceva parecchie....ma questo non gli ha mai impedito di averli affini, amici e di praticare frequentazioni ancillari.... qualcuno sostiene anche che forse l'amore stesso fosse cosa abbastanza aliena al suo modo di rapportarsi....
Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... anche tu con l'ossitocina?... hi, hi, hi...
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come lo riconosci il "ti amo" vero?... come lo distingui dal "ti amo" falso?... spiegacelo dai...


bè, senti.. io parto sempre da quella che è la mia esperienza di vita.
a me lo hanno detto solo in 3 non in 300...
per me un uomo che ti ama lo riconosci dal fatto che ti anticipa nei desideri... nel senso che ti ha nel cuore e in testa.. lo riconosci dalle attenzioni ai più piccoli dettagli della tua vita, non solo ai più grandi.
un uomo che ama fa attenzione a tutto quello che riguarda la donna che ama.


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Per la lupa
Chi dice contano i fatti chi le parole ....... mettevi d'accordo. Se avessi letto la mia storia dall'inizio diciamo che lui ha sempre dimostrato piu' con i fatti che con le parole. Acciocchè dimmi tu perchè a me ti amo non me l'ha mai detto e neanche ti voglio bene.

Per chen
Devo dirti solo due cose. Gli uomini non hanno niente di piu' delle donne tranne una cosa che la maggiornaza son degli STRONZI. Non aggiungo altro, anzi l'aggiungo cioè la colpa è nostra, dico come madri che vi facciam diventare STRONZI.
Due: visto che in piu' post hai dichiarato di esserertene trombate tante e nessuna ti ha mai scosso, di nessuna te ne sei innamorato dico QUANDO TI SARAI INNAMORATO VERAMENETE allora mi verrai a dire cos'è l'amore perchè quello che c'è scritto sui libri di biologia, fisica, medicina, letteratura e poesia lo so' già.
Quando starai di merda come sto' io ora allora mi verrai a dire cos'è l'amor vero ok?????
bacio


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Voilà*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Oscuro, sicuramente ci sono uomini che si fanno inchiappettare alla grande... ma, statisticamente, sono le donne a "subire" di più... questo perché l'uomo ha maggiori risorse sociali... e per questo è meno esposto a fenomeni di dipendenza... ti assicuro che su dieci sofferenti d'amore che finiscono in terapia, sette sono donne...


 
Della serie che l'indipendenza economica, la soddisfazione sociale e una buona autostima rendono più agevole fare scelte mirate al proprio benessere.... amore o meno.  Sempre detto che la vera libertà è la libertà di scelta senza condizionamenti, e quante volte vediamo amori che in circostanze differenti avrebbero vita dura grazie alla migliore realizzazione del soggetto "debole" sotto innamoramento ?
Bruja


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Tristano ha detto:
> 
> 
> > almeno io mi drogo...
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, non credo a quel che leggo... veramente... ogni giorno, tantissime persone al mondo vengono disilluse dalle persone con le quali hanno relazioni significative... amici, amiche, fidanzati, mariti, mogli... e tu, candidamente, riporti il tutto a mera "percezione sensoriale"?... hi, hi, hi... io dico che non stai bene... qualcosa devi pur avere...


senti... io sono più che sicura di quello che dico...
anche se rientrassi in una minima percentuale di persone che non si lasciano abbagliare...
e vedi di prendere meno per il culo la gente, caro Cen...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che tu devi avere penato abbastanza per un ti amo vero...


Affatto.
Ne ho ricevuti a palate.
Davvero sai... a modo mio, sono una donna irresistibile.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma... se le cofanate di ti amo le accetti per quelle che sono, bene; se pensi di usarle per costruire famiglie, disfarne altre, finire sui rotocalchi, scriverci romanzi...





...intanto... passali al setaccio.

Se poi, per una botta di culo secolare, nel setaccio ce n'è rimasto uno "vero" (come dici tu) allora, sappiano le donne, che con quello al massimo ci posso costruire: un mutuo, un paio di figli, delle discrete vacanze e se proprio prorio va di lusso, una vecchiaia serena.

Se poi invece a voi la vita ve la disegna Walt Disney...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*Chen!!!*
Non ho capito un cazzo di quello che hai scritto.
Ma mi sembra che... mmm... no. Non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tanto più che lui fra famiglia e conoscenze, di imbecilli e cameriere, ne conosceva parecchie....ma questo non gli ha mai impedito di averli affini, amici e di praticare frequentazioni ancillari.... *qualcuno sostiene anche che forse l'amore stesso fosse cosa abbastanza aliena al suo modo di rapportarsi*....
> Bruja


Probabile...cosa comune tra gli uomini di potere.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, senti.. io parto sempre da quella che è la mia esperienza di vita.
> a me lo hanno detto solo in 3 non in 300...
> per me un uomo che ti ama lo riconosci dal fatto che ti anticipa nei desideri... nel senso che ti ha nel cuore e in testa.. lo riconosci dalle attenzioni ai più piccoli dettagli della tua vita, non solo ai più grandi.
> un uomo che ama fa attenzione a tutto quello che riguarda la donna che ama.


... quindi, uno con una certa perizia e altrettanta dose d'astuzia ti metterebbe nel sacco in due minuti... hi, hi, hi... Anna, senti, lascia perdere queste monate e ascolta quello che ti dico: il mettersi nelle mani di qualcuno, credendo al suo amore è, SEMPRE, un atto di FEDE... perché l'amore si regge sulla FEDE... perché l'altro è sempre, infine, inattingibile al tuo sguardo... perché l'amore è INTENZIONE... e le INTENZIONI non le vedi, né le puoi misurare... per questo quando viene tradita la nostra FIDUCIA soffriamo come cani... perché tradire quella FEDE è tradire l'AMORE... soffriamo perché tradendo la nostra FEDE, l'altro, tradisce il nostro AMORE... ch'é _ri_-pro-_posizione_ dell'amore simbiotico materno... di uno stato originario beato e sicuro... un'innocenza che abbiamo perduto e che disperatamente cerchiamo per le vie del mondo... 

... l'amore non ha linguaggio... l'amore è un muto messaggero a cui si deve solo credere... se lo si vuole...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Affatto.
> Ne ho ricevuti a palate.
> Davvero sai... a modo mio, sono una donna irresistibile.
> 
> ...


 
aspide... a vagonate...
devi essere una strafiga megalattica allora...
adesso capisco perché a me lo hanno detto solo in 3...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Probabile...cosa comune tra gli uomini di potere.


... Multimodi, ora prendi questa tua affermazione e mettila vicina a quello che ho scritto prima circa le donne e la loro fragilità... e riflettici sopra...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ecco a voi... siori e siore... la stronzata del giorno... HI, HI, HI... sì, dato che gli INSETTI comunicano essenzialmente attraverso feromoni, allarghiamo la cosa anche agli UMANI... chi se ne fotte se l'uomo, a differenza degli insetti, vive di SIGNIFICATI... già, chi se ne frega... hi, hi, hi... cazzo, che livello... hi, hi, hi... annulliamo pure tutta l'evoluzione umana... che importa... l'importante è stupire... anzi, dire stupidate... hi, hi, hi...





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, insignificante insetto saprofago... ossiuro, verme intestinale... non ho tempo da perdere con te e con l'ossitocina... hi, hi, hi... non ho impulsi coprofiliaci... dato che solo questi potrebbero spingermi a giocherellare con te... afferrato?... hi, hi, hi...


Ecco a voi tutta la nobiltade del caro samurai...quello che non attacca mai se non viene attaccato...






Ci sarebbe davvero da ridere se lo spettacolo che dai *di te* non fosse così squallido!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma cosa parli di amore se, come ti han fatto notare, ne puoi parlare solo in linea teorica? Se l'unico che provi ad amare (dico provi, perchè secondo me ti fai abbastanza schifo da solo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   è chen stesso?

Ma la chiudo qui, che vedo che oggi non hai preso la pillolina e stai messo peggio del solito!!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> aspide... a vagonate...
> devi essere una strafiga megalattica allora...
> adesso capisco perché a me lo hanno detto solo in 3...


Anna, io ci provo.

Non puoi dire che non ci provo.

Ma con te non si può proprio parlare.
Forse a te non te ne frega niente, di parlare.

Eppure anche io mi drogo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Per la lupa
> Chi dice contano i fatti chi le parole ....... mettevi d'accordo. Se avessi letto la mia storia dall'inizio diciamo che lui ha sempre dimostrato piu' con i fatti che con le parole. Acciocchè dimmi tu perchè a me ti amo non me l'ha mai detto e neanche ti voglio bene.
> 
> Per chen
> ...


... ne ho amate due... forse... almeno, credo... ma che importa?... ho avuto molte esperienze... ho conosciuto tante donne... ho provato a vivere... a modo mio... sono una persona che s'interroga su ogni cosa... voglio capire gli eventi e non solo viverli... la tua sofferenza?... sei TU che parli a TE STESSA... ascoltati...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quindi, uno con una certa perizia e altrettanta dose d'astuzia ti metterebbe nel sacco in due minuti... hi, hi, hi... Anna, senti, lascia perdere queste monate e ascolta quello che ti dico: il mettersi nelle mani di qualcuno, credendo al suo amore è, SEMPRE, un atto di FEDE... perché l'amore si regge sulla FEDE... perché l'altro è sempre, infine, inattingibile al tuo sguardo... perché l'amore è INTENZIONE... e le INTENZIONI non le vedi, né le puoi misurare... per questo quando viene tradita la nostra FIDUCIA soffriamo come cani... perché tradire quella FEDE è tradire l'AMORE... soffriamo perché tradendo la nostra FEDE, l'altro, tradisce il nostro AMORE... ch'é _ri_-pro-_posizione_ dell'amore simbiotico materno... di uno stato originario beato e sicuro... un'innocenza che abbiamo perduto e che disperatamente cerchiamo per le vie del mondo...
> 
> ... l'amore non ha linguaggio... l'amore è un muto messaggero a cui si deve solo credere... se lo si vuole...


no, e no.
non mi convincerai mai... chi ha conosciuto l'amore vero non può avere alcun dubbio sul come si manifesta e su quanto è facile capirlo e notare la differenza fra un amore vero e una farloccata di comodo.


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Sai che c'è oggi mi sento molto Tatina. 
E vi posso solo dire che mi sto incazzando molto e non vi mando affanculo tutti perchè ..... sono educata.
Quella dice che le donne si fanno inculare al primo ti amo senza setacciare eh che è la farina, quello si è trombato mezzo mondo e non ha mai amato e mi dice cos'è l'amore, quello con piero angela, quello coi ferormoni, quelli di li e quello di la'.
Io sto dicendo che soffro come una bestia, e credo che qui dentro ce ne siano molte di persone che soffrono o che hanno sofferto.
Trattarle con un pochino piu' di sensibilitè no???????


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Per la lupa
> Chi dice contano i fatti chi le parole ....... mettevi d'accordo. Se avessi letto la mia storia dall'inizio diciamo che lui ha sempre dimostrato piu' con i fatti che con le parole. Acciocchè dimmi tu perchè a me ti amo non me l'ha mai detto e neanche ti voglio bene.


Sì Casina, c'hai ragione... io non so bene la tua storia, perdonami, ci sto così ppoco qua sopra ormai...

E' che nel tuo racconto ho visto vivissima una Lupa di molti anni fa... e l'affrancamento dalla prosciuttanza oculistica è una delle più grosse conquiste femminili...

Credo che imparerai parecchio da questa storia.

Poi ho letto che tu sei comunque una donna soddisfatta ed ottimista quindi... bon, è tutto fieno in cascina.

Anzi... in casina.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ne ho amate due... forse... almeno, credo... ma che importa?... ho avuto molte esperienze... ho conosciuto tante donne... ho provato a vivere... a modo mio... sono una persona che s'interroga su ogni cosa... voglio capire gli eventi e non solo viverli... la tua sofferenza?... sei TU che parli a TE STESSA... ascoltati...


almeno credo?
no, senti... o lo sai o non lo sai.
ma dai Cen... no, no. sull'amore no. non è che forse ami... se ami lo sai..


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Sai che c'è oggi mi sento molto Tatina.
> E vi posso solo dire che mi sto incazzando molto e non vi mando affanculo tutti perchè ..... sono educata.
> Quella dice che le donne si fanno inculare al primo ti amo senza setacciare eh che è la farina, quello si è trombato mezzo mondo e non ha mai amato e mi dice cos'è l'amore, quello con piero angela, quello coi ferormoni, quelli di li e quello di la'.
> Io sto dicendo che soffro come una bestia, e credo che qui dentro ce ne siano molte di persone che soffrono o che hanno sofferto.
> Trattarle con un pochino piu' di sensibilitè no???????













































Fai come me ... leggo e rido ...























   CORAGGIO, PASSERA' QUESTO INFAME MOMENTO/PERIODO!


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Multimodi, ora prendi questa tua affermazione e mettila vicina a quello che ho scritto prima circa le donne e la loro fragilità... e riflettici sopra...


Non ti seguo.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Sai che c'è oggi mi sento molto Tatina.
> E vi posso solo dire che mi sto incazzando molto e non vi mando affanculo tutti perchè ..... sono educata.
> Quella dice che le donne si fanno inculare al primo ti amo senza setacciare eh che è la farina, quello si è trombato mezzo mondo e non ha mai amato e mi dice cos'è l'amore, quello con piero angela, quello coi ferormoni, quelli di li e quello di la'.
> Io sto dicendo che soffro come una bestia, e credo che qui dentro ce ne siano molte di persone che soffrono o che hanno sofferto.
> Trattarle con un pochino piu' di sensibilitè no???????


 
ok... ma non è che puoi dire che il tuo amante ti avesse promesso mari e monti e avesse dichiarato di amarti...


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ne ho amate due... forse... almeno, credo... ma che importa?... ho avuto molte esperienze... ho conosciuto tante donne... ho provato a vivere... a modo mio... sono una persona che s'interroga su ogni cosa... voglio capire gli eventi e non solo viverli... la tua sofferenza?... sei TU che parli a TE STESSA... ascoltati...


SAI CHEN IO SONO SEMPLICE ED ANCHE STUPIDA METTILA COME TI PARE.
TI PUOI FARE QUANTE DOMANDE VUOI MA SE NON HA MAI MANGIATO LA CIOCCOLATA NON PUOI SAPERE CHE SAPORE HA. TE NE PUOI INVENTARE DI TUTTE E DI PIU' QUANDO L'HAI ASSAGGIATA POI ME LO RACCONTI IL SAPORE.


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ok... ma non è che puoi dire che il tuo amante ti avesse promesso mari e monti e avesse dichiarato di amarti...


Ma il problema sono i castelli in aria che ci si fa da soli...spesso ci autoinganniamo.


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Probabile...cosa comune tra gli uomini di potere.


Sì, è vero solo che credo ci siano vari livelli di paraculaggine.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

Forse nel caso di Casina (!) c'è l'autoinganno moooolto aiutato.

Io non avevo capito nulla... lui non le ha mai dichiarato amore, ma si comportava come se ci fosse.

E' così?


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ok... ma non è che puoi dire che il tuo amante ti avesse promesso mari e monti e avesse dichiarato di amarti...


No mai detto questo Anna. Mi ha detto alcune cose su cui io ho erroneamente creduto. Non ti posso stare qui a fare la lista. Non mi ha detto ti amo, ma da dire non provo nulla a provare un minino di sentimento ce ne passa. Mi ha chiesto di fidarmi di lui e vista la persona io mi sono fidata.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Anna, io ci provo.
> 
> Non puoi dire che non ci provo.
> 
> ...


va bè... cerca almeno di capire lo sgomento di una a cui lo hanno detto solo in 3...
mi sento come minimo una schifezza rispetto a te... cavoli.. a vagonate...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco a voi tutta la nobiltade del caro samurai...quello che non attacca mai se non viene attaccato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... eliminato...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> No mai detto questo Anna. Mi ha detto alcune cose su cui io ho erroneamente creduto. Non ti posso stare qui a fare la lista. Non mi ha detto ti amo, ma da dire non provo nulla a provare un minino di sentimento ce ne passa. Mi ha chiesto di fidarmi di lui e vista la persona io mi sono fidata.


... infatti... e hai fatto bene... hai amato... ch'è un af-fidarsi... ch'è un es-porsi... non un cercar indizi... non un calcolare... ma un mostrare il petto all'ignoto...


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Forse nel caso di Casina (!) c'è l'autoinganno moooolto aiutato.
> 
> Io non avevo capito nulla... lui non le ha mai dichiarato amore, ma si comportava come se ci fosse.
> 
> E' così?


Lui non mi ha mai detto che mi amava. Mi ha detto sono diverso da te quello che provo per te te lo dimostro in altro modo, mi ha chiesto di fidarmi di lui, mi ha detto un sacco di cose e fatto un sacco di cose che dimostravano che forse non mi amava ma che qualcosa, fosse anche un sentimento leggero lo provava. Di lì a pensare di lasciare tutto per stare insieme ce ne corre. 
Credo che non abbia preso per il culo me, credo che in fondo lui mi voleva veramente ma aveva paura di trovarsi di fornte a delle scielte importanti. Sicchè ha continuato ad essere altalenante e di fronte alla fatidica domanda a pensato bene di fare un piu' comodo dietrofront


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sì, è vero solo che credo ci siano *vari livelli* di paraculaggine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quello si...sempre!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> SAI CHEN IO SONO SEMPLICE ED ANCHE STUPIDA METTILA COME TI PARE.
> TI PUOI FARE QUANTE DOMANDE VUOI MA SE NON HA MAI MANGIATO LA CIOCCOLATA NON PUOI SAPERE CHE SAPORE HA. TE NE PUOI INVENTARE DI TUTTE E DI PIU' QUANDO L'HAI ASSAGGIATA POI ME LO RACCONTI IL SAPORE.


... ti ho detto che anch'io ho amato... ma ho amato "alla Chen"... anch'io ho sofferto... sempre "alla Chen"...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Lui non mi ha mai detto che mi amava. Mi ha detto sono diverso da te quello che provo per te te lo dimostro in altro modo, mi ha chiesto di fidarmi di lui, mi ha detto un sacco di cose e fatto un sacco di cose che dimostravano che forse non mi amava ma che qualcosa, fosse anche un sentimento leggero lo provava. Di lì a pensare di lasciare tutto per stare insieme ce ne corre.
> Credo che non abbia preso per il culo me, credo che in fondo lui mi voleva veramente ma aveva paura di trovarsi di fornte a delle scielte importanti. Sicchè ha continuato ad essere altalenante e di fronte alla fatidica domanda a pensato bene di fare un piu' comodo dietrofront


Però scusa... se è vera la prima parte che hai scritto, perchè tu poi hai fatto la fatidica domanda?

Sembrava non esserci lo spazio, per quello no?

Cioè... hai voluto verificare?


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti... e hai fatto bene... hai amato... ch'è un af-fidarsi... ch'è un es-porsi... non un cercar indizi... non un calcolare... ma un mostrare il petto all'ignoto...


Chen dovresti capirmi. Io seguo l'istinto e l'irrazionale. Io mi innamoro e punto. Non c'è ragione in quello che faccio, io come dici tu mi espongo.
Io quando amo, amo. Non c'è niente da spiegare. Saro' sbalgiata, ingenua, infantile, stupida ma sono fatta così e niente mi cambierà.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> No mai detto questo Anna. Mi ha detto alcune cose su cui io ho erroneamente creduto. Non ti posso stare qui a fare la lista. Non mi ha detto ti amo, ma da dire non provo nulla a provare un minino di sentimento ce ne passa. Mi ha chiesto di fidarmi di lui e vista la persona io mi sono fidata.


va bè, parlo come una che non ne capisce un cazzo...
ma sono strasicura che possano esistere rapporti non di amore, ma non per questo meno degni di essere vissuti, basati proprio sulla fiducia e che proprio perchè non condizionati dall'assolutismo sono forse anche i più sinceri...
io il tuo tipo lo salvo, sai Casa?
lo salvo perché da lui hai avuto quello che ti ha promesso che avresti avuto... e non ha mai mancato in questo.. e tu non puoi pretendere che se le cose cambiano per te debbano cambiare in automatico anche per lui..


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, e no.
> non mi convincerai mai... chi ha conosciuto l'amore vero non può avere alcun dubbio sul come si manifesta e su quanto è facile capirlo e notare la differenza fra un amore vero e una farloccata di comodo.


... ti rendi conto che il tuo ragionamento non regge alla prova dell'intelletto?... dimmi cosa c'è nel "vero amore" che non possa essere *ARTATAMENTE* simulato... attendo chiara risposta... molto chiara...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

Specialita' della casa: Spezzatino alla Chen.

Venghino Signore e Signori


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Povero chen...*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma che ne vuoi sapere... hi, hi, hi... cosa ne sai... l'unica cosa che sai è che io ti sovrasto... culturalmente, dialetticamente, nel ragionamento, nel rigore logico... mentre tu, per lo più, offri lo sconcio spettacolo di proposizioni da ubriaco e miserabondo... vagab-_ondo_, imm-_ondo_, lercio, turpe e corr-_otto_... ricevi qualche tozzo di attenzione sola-_mente_ in virtù della pietà che induci in chi ti legge... quella _humana pietas_, che si riserva ai meno fortunati... alle_ creature_ iellateche annaspano nel fetore degli recessi lugubri della ragione... nell'ottundimento d'ogni vitale concetto... che le fan sembrare sic-_come_ i mostri nel profondo del mare... come maiali che fan preda di sé stessi...
> 
> ... grufola altrove, servo dell'ignominia... sei più flaccido d'un verme... più appestante d'una carogna... e se non sei porco, sei come la _trichina_... vivi nelle carni d'un porco... hi, hi, hi...


Davvero, povero di spirito e di carattere...che pena mi fai, ma vera eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma dai, ma quanta immane miseria d'animo che tieni...tu che professi la conoscenza dello zen, il rispetto dei suoi dettami, degli altri, il non farti toccare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Parafrasando mr. Perfect....Invidia leggo in te!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E sai perchè?

Perchè io riesco a rapportarmi con gli altri senza dovermi sforzare di stupire (o istupidire?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   nessuno a suon di citazioni...perchè io VIVO al di fuori del personaggio...mentre tu sei confinato in quello! 

Dai, ho capito...ogni tanto un buffetto amorevole te lo darò, non sarà quello che non hai mai provato...ma forse un pò ti sentirai amato...

Contento??


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti rendi conto che il tuo ragionamento non regge alla prova dell'intelletto?... dimmi cosa c'è nel "vero amore" che non possa essere *ARTATAMENTE* simulato... attendo chiara risposta... molto chiara...


Niente.

Da fuori.

Dentro tutto, ovviamente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E ora per favore, cancelleresti le schifezze che hai scritto a Feddi?


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Specialita' della casa: Spezzatino alla Chen.
> 
> Venghino Signore e Signori


Oste, io voglio gnocca alla romana


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Però scusa... se è vera la prima parte che hai scritto, perchè tu poi hai fatto la fatidica domanda?
> 
> Sembrava non esserci lo spazio, per quello no?
> 
> Cioè... hai voluto verificare?


Certo che ho voluto. Perchè stavo investendo molte energie in questa relazione. Dieci mesi in cui l'avevo già lasciato e lui mi ha ricercato e voluto. In dieci mesi a questo punto in cui sapevo di essere troppo presa ho voluto chiedere. Troppe altalenanze in questo rapporto, uno che fa' 80 km per venirti a trovare solo per vederti e poi magari non si fa sentire per 10 giorni non è normale. 
Se permetti, ho voluto chiarezza.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Chen dovresti capirmi. Io seguo l'istinto e l'irrazionale. Io mi innamoro e punto. Non c'è ragione in quello che faccio, io come dici tu mi espongo.
> Io quando amo, amo. Non c'è niente da spiegare. Saro' sbalgiata, ingenua, infantile, stupida ma sono fatta così e niente mi cambierà.


... senti, fanciulla mai, chi ha mai detto che tu sia una stupida? Ho mai scritto che tu sia stupida? O che tu sia senza dignità?... ho scritto cose DIVERSE!... l'amore non è un ragionamento... questo è evidente... nessun amore ha il bollino di qualità... nessun amore è, evidentemente, "vero"... l'amore sta al di là dei fatti e delle parole... ci si affida o non ci si affida... questo è il punto... la questione, semmai, è un'altra: quanto sono disposto a sacrificare a quell'amore?... quanto di me?... qui, credo, a volte, ci si gioca la dignità... nel senso con il quale l'ho spiegata prima... ovvero, si accetta una contrazione/restrizione/implosione del proprio sé, pur di in-_trat_-tenere quella relazione... ritengo sia un problema di consapevolezza...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti rendi conto che il tuo ragionamento non regge alla prova dell'intelletto?... dimmi cosa c'è nel "vero amore" che non possa essere *ARTATAMENTE* simulato... attendo chiara risposta... molto chiara...


non si può simulare la memoria per le piccole cose, per esempio...
anche se ti sforzi non ce la farai mai...
se c'è una cosa che caratterizza l'amore vero è proprio l'attenzione ai piccoli particolari..
chi non ama dimentica. chi ama ricorda tutto di te. e adesso dimmi che non è vero, se hai coraggio -ma soprattutto se hai amato veramente...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oste, io voglio gnocca alla romana


No oggi solo alla Chen... _scussi _ma c'ho il raviolo alla Chen che mi scuoce...


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No oggi solo alla Chen... _scussi _ma c'ho il raviolo alla Chen che mi scuoce...


...allora passo!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*No Lupa...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Niente.
> 
> Da fuori.
> 
> ...


Lupa, lasciamole lì, a memoria per chi si scordasse che offesa arreca definendosi un samurai a chi davvero attua quelle regole...e visto il cuore grande che tengo, se serve a perchè si possa sfogare dalle sue frustrazioni...lasciamolo giocare, poverino!






Meglio con me che con tutti gli altri no?


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, fanciulla mai, chi ha mai detto che tu sia una stupida? Ho mai scritto che tu sia stupida? O che tu sia senza dignità?... ho scritto cose DIVERSE!... l'amore non è un ragionamento... questo è evidente... nessun amore ha il bollino di qualità... nessun amore è, evidentemente, "vero"... l'amore sta al di là dei fatti e delle parole... ci si affida o non ci si affida... questo è il punto... la questione, semmai, è un'altra: quanto sono disposto a sacrificare a quell'amore?... quanto di me?... qui, credo, a volte, ci si gioca la dignità... nel senso con il quale l'ho spiegata prima... ovvero, si accetta una contrazione/restrizione/implosione del proprio sé, pur di in-_trat_-tenere quella relazione... ritengo sia un problema di consapevolezza...


Non ho mai detto che tu mi abbia dato della stupida.
Il problema è che io mi sacrifico, punto. Non mi chiedo neanche quanto. Io lo faccio e punto. E non mi sento costrinta in questo ruolo perchè lo voglio fare.
Questo per me è amore. Dare. 
Certo di fronte ad uno che ti dice che non prova nulla, che fai?
Molli. Mica lo puoi obbligare a provare sentimenti.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Niente.
> 
> Da fuori.
> 
> ...


... infatti... è quello che dico da due ore... NIENTE... 

... mi hai chiesto, cortesemente, di fare una cosa... e io mi appresto a farla... perché quando una donna mi chiede una cosa, cortesemente, non posso, non voglio, dire di no...


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, parlo come una che non ne capisce un cazzo...
> ma sono strasicura che possano esistere rapporti non di amore, ma non per questo meno degni di essere vissuti, basati proprio sulla fiducia e che proprio perchè non condizionati dall'assolutismo sono forse anche i più sinceri...
> io il tuo tipo lo salvo, sai Casa?
> lo salvo perché da lui hai avuto quello che ti ha promesso che avresti avuto... e non ha mai mancato in questo.. e tu non puoi pretendere che se le cose cambiano per te debbano cambiare in automatico anche per lui..




Allora dimmi un po' Anna cosa avresti fatto tu al posto mio?
Io sono stata sincera ho detto che l'amavo e lui no. Che faccio me lo continuo a scopare perchè è bravo e lo sa' fare bene?
Lo ricerco e gli dico sai mi sono sbagliata tu sei stato sincero ..... ci rivediamo?
Aiutami perchè ora mi mandi in confusione.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti... è quello che dico da due ore... NIENTE...
> 
> ... mi hai chiesto, cortesemente, di fare una cosa... e io mi appresto a farla... perché quando una donna mi chiede una cosa, cortesemente, non posso, non voglio, dire di no...


Su su non farlo, ti sei qualificato e mò ritratti?!?!






Sii UOMO per una volta (e non solo personaggio)!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oste, io voglio gnocca alla romana


... per me gnocca e basta... o meglio, basta che sia gnocca... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Casa*

Ti sono state dette cose su cui dovresti riflettere, ma credo di aver detto una cosa giusta qualche giorno fa: non sei pronta.
Hai alzato delle difese che non ti permettono di comprendere quel che ti viene detto. Interpreti come attacchi cose che sono tuttaltro. Come un cucciolo picchiato che scambia carezze per minacce.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non si può simulare la memoria per le piccole cose, per esempio...
> anche se ti sforzi non ce la farai mai...
> se c'è una cosa che caratterizza l'amore vero è proprio l'attenzione ai piccoli particolari..
> chi non ama dimentica. chi ama ricorda tutto di te. e adesso dimmi che non è vero, se hai coraggio -ma soprattutto se hai amato veramente...


... e qui, amica mia, siamo al delirio... te lo dice uno che ne ha circuite tante... tante... perfettamente... scientificamente... vedi, proprio nel tuo ragionamento s'annida la tua fragilità...


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... per me gnocca e basta... o meglio, basta che sia gnocca... hi, hi, hi...


e vabbè...ma è il piatto tipico del giovedì romano!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che tu mi abbia dato della stupida.
> Il problema è che io mi sacrifico, punto. Non mi chiedo neanche quanto. Io lo faccio e punto. E non mi sento costrinta in questo ruolo perchè lo voglio fare.
> Questo per me è amore. Dare.
> Certo di fronte ad uno che ti dice che non prova nulla, che fai?
> Molli. Mica lo puoi obbligare a provare sentimenti.


... vedi, amare sì, ma con consapevolezza... ampiamente, ma non illimitatamente... perché altrimenti, dopo, ti ritrovi con i cocci della tua vita in mano...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Su su non farlo, ti sei qualificato e mò ritratti?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hai preso l'ossitocina?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> Allora dimmi un po' Anna cosa avresti fatto tu al posto mio?
> Io sono stata sincera ho detto che l'amavo e lui no. Che faccio me lo continuo a scopare perchè è bravo e lo sa' fare bene?
> ...


la scelta è tua...
solo non recriminare... lui con te è stato sincero da subito..
guarda che se qualcuno ha sbagliato, in questa storia, quella sei tu.
perché l'amore non si può pretendere e non si può accusare qualcuno che ha come solo scopo il farti stare bene e lo stare bene di non amarti abbastanza...
e secondo me ti ha voluto pure bene sul serio... ed è rimasto a bocca aperta quando gli hai scritto quella mail..
e ma cazzo... inizi una storia sotto l'egida del facciamoci del bene non chiediamoci niente... modello alan sorrenti... e poi ti svegli e pretendi che lui cambi orientamento?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e qui, amica mia, siamo al delirio... te lo dice uno che ne ha circuite tante... tante... perfettamente... scientificamente... vedi, proprio nel tuo ragionamento s'annida la tua fragilità...


ma sai come si dice... è nella fragilità più estrema che si annida la forza..


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai preso l'ossitocina?... hi, hi, hi...


 
Dai chen, mò non t'avvilire..hai fatto la tua figuretta anche oggi, capita (a te spesso veramente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   ma se vuoi farci un trattato sull' ossitocina (che scommetto avrai scoperto tu no!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   prego...mi scusi però se mi assento?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. Ti aiuto va: guarda che è stata la tua aiutante della corte dei miracoli, che notoriamente è molto acuta e che afferra tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che l'ha riferito agli uomini...mentre io l'ho inserito in un altro contesto...poi se vuoi adeguarti a lei...prego!!


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai come si dice... è nella fragilità più estrema che si annida la forza..


BELLA!​


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la scelta è tua...
> solo non recriminare... lui con te è stato sincero da subito..
> guarda che se qualcuno ha sbagliato, in questa storia, quella sei tu.
> perché l'amore non si può pretendere e non si può accusare qualcuno che ha come solo scopo il farti stare bene e lo stare bene di non amarti abbastanza...
> ...


Anna eh no!!!! Porca miseria io nella mia e-mail avevo chiesto di vedersi e sentirsi di piu'. Lui mi ha risposto che se io sentivo queste necessità era perchè ero innamorata. Lui con molta naturalezza mi ha risposto che lui non sentiva certe necessità perchè lui non provava niente per me. Per quello che io poi ho detto io provo tu no allora è meglio per me non andare avanti. Pero' vedi che cadi anche tu nel mio stesso errore!!!!!!! Anna niente è niente.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la scelta è tua...
> solo non recriminare... lui con te è stato sincero da subito..
> guarda che se qualcuno ha sbagliato, in questa storia, quella sei tu.
> perché l'amore non si può pretendere e non si può accusare qualcuno che ha come solo scopo il farti stare bene e lo stare bene di non amarti abbastanza...
> ...


... suvvia... Annetta... che vuoi essere?... più "realista del re?"... pensi che lui non avesse capito i bisogni e le fragilità di questa ragazza?... pensi che non abbia visto il coinvolgimento e le aspettative di questa donna... suvvia... ma dove vivi?... non giochiamo con le emozioni, dai... ha fatto, semplicemente, quello che ho fatto io molte volte... tiri aventi le cose finché ti fa comodo... ben sapendo che la controparte, in realtà, anela a ben altro... a ben altro... 

... i sentimenti e le emozioni, non conoscono "contratti"...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Anna eh no!!!! Porca miseria io nella mia e-mail avevo chiesto di vedersi e sentirsi di piu'. Lui mi ha risposto che se io sentivo queste necessità era perchè ero innamorata. Lui con molta naturalezza mi ha risposto che lui non sentiva certe necessità perchè lui non provava niente per me. Per quello che io poi ho detto io provo tu no allora è meglio per me non andare avanti. Pero' vedi che cadi anche tu nel mio stesso errore!!!!!!! Anna niente è niente.


... hai fatto quel che DOVEVI fare... fare PER TE...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai come si dice... è nella fragilità più estrema che si annida la forza..


... perché mi viene sempre da recere quando leggo frasi fatte e banalità senza fondamento?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Anna eh no!!!! Porca miseria io nella mia e-mail avevo chiesto di vedersi e sentirsi di piu'. Lui mi ha risposto che se io sentivo queste necessità era perchè ero innamorata. Lui con molta naturalezza mi ha risposto che lui non sentiva certe necessità perchè lui non provava niente per me. Per quello che io poi ho detto io provo tu no allora è meglio per me non andare avanti. Pero' vedi che cadi anche tu nel mio stesso errore!!!!!!! Anna niente è niente.


e se ti dico che lo capisco???
a volte è meglio dire niente piuttosto che qualcosa... soprattutto se quel qualcuno a cui lo dici è già proiettato in scenari che con lui c'entrano il giusto e non di più.
meglio uno stronzo sincero oltre misura che un mediocre che si affida a mezze verità per dirti sempre la stessa verità solo più colorata ma che nella sostanza non cambia un cazzo.


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*bah.... casa...*



casa71 ha detto:


> Anna eh no!!!! Porca miseria io nella mia e-mail avevo chiesto di vedersi e sentirsi di piu'. Lui mi ha risposto che se io sentivo queste necessità era perchè ero innamorata. Lui con molta naturalezza mi ha risposto che lui non sentiva certe necessità perchè lui non provava niente per me. Per quello che io poi ho detto io provo tu no allora è meglio per me non andare avanti. Pero' vedi che cadi anche tu nel mio stesso errore!!!!!!! Anna niente è niente.


 
Messa così c'è poco da salvare.... tu hai avuto pretese non riconoscendo che lui quello che ti dava lo voleva mantenere così come era, senza varianti a tuo piacimento.... ed in questo il non dialogo dimostra che ti dava solo quello che voleva LUI.... insomma non c'era della grande reciprocirà, e tu presa comunque da questa persona in modo pesante, non hai capito che questo era uno di quelli da "stiamo bene insieme, soprattutto perchè ci stiamo come voglio e posso dedicarmi..."! L'amore è un perfetto assente, e il suo non ti amo, o non provo niente, significava solo che tu eri funzionale alla sua esigenza contingente, esattamente come pensava di esserlo per te.... tu hai, anche in buonafede, per carità, dato un giro di vite, e lui ti ha fatto saltare il bullone.... Ha già una moglie, e non voleva nessuno che accampasse pretese. Lui era ed è così e prima te ne farai capace, prima capirai il suo modo di pensare, e prima te lo toglierai dalla testa... Lui è stato un bel romanzetto gratificante fino a quando è durato e come tale trattalo... non confonderlo con un classico della grande letteratura amorosa....
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché mi viene sempre da recere quando leggo frasi fatte e banalità senza fondamento?... hi, hi, hi...


forse perchè tu non hai ancora capito un cazzo??


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> forse perchè tu *non hai ancora capito un cazzo??*



... almeno questo si e' capito


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... suvvia... Annetta... che vuoi essere?... più "realista del re?"... pensi che lui non avesse capito i bisogni e le fragilità di questa ragazza?... pensi che non abbia visto il coinvolgimento e le aspettative di questa donna... suvvia... ma dove vivi?... non giochiamo con le emozioni, dai... ha fatto, semplicemente, quello che ho fatto io molte volte... tiri aventi le cose finché ti fa comodo... ben sapendo che la controparte, in realtà, anela a ben altro... a ben altro...
> 
> ... i sentimenti e le emozioni, non conoscono "contratti"...


io non credo che lei con lui si sia dimostrata fragile..
ma poi niente.. è inutile andare a sindacare dove sta il confine fra giusto e sbagliato, in storie così..
l'unica certezza è che nascono per sfuggire a qualcosa...visto e confermato che quasi sempre chi le vive rimane comunque sposato o fidanzato..
ma epperò... si vuole sempre qualcosa in più...
ma cosa solo dio lo sa...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Certo che ho voluto. Perchè stavo investendo molte energie in questa relazione. Dieci mesi in cui l'avevo già lasciato e lui mi ha ricercato e voluto. In dieci mesi a questo punto in cui sapevo di essere troppo presa ho voluto chiedere. Troppe altalenanze in questo rapporto, uno che fa' 80 km per venirti a trovare solo per vederti e poi magari non si fa sentire per 10 giorni non è normale.
> Se permetti, ho voluto chiarezza.


Sì sì. Ho capito.

E chiarezza hai avuto.

Ora sai che il suo comportamento non sarà normale (cosa sulla quale ho qualche dubbio) ma sicuramente è possibile.

Il tuo sconforto è nelle parole di qualche pagina fa.

Tu vuoi qualcuno che ti ami. Così come l'amore lo intendi tu.

Il signore in questione lo intende diverso.
Talmente diverso dal tuo che a te pare inconcepibile.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non credo che lei con lui si sia dimostrata fragile..
> ma poi niente.. è inutile andare a sindacare dove sta il confine fra giusto e sbagliato, in storie così..
> l'unica certezza è che nascono per sfuggire a qualcosa...visto e confermato che quasi sempre chi le vive rimane comunque sposato o fidanzato..
> ma epperò... si vuole sempre qualcosa in più...
> ma cosa solo dio lo sa...


... finalmente qualcosa di sensato!... e è proprio in quel "buco nero" del "qualcosa in più" che bisogna andare a cercare... nel caos delle motivazioni umane... delle illusioni... nella mistura dei bisogni che non trovano risposta... nelle storie... in quel che ci manca e che ci è mancato...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... almeno questo si e' capito


... senti Marì... le battute di Anna le accetto perché lei, almeno, sta discutendo seriamente delle varie questioni... si sta mettendo in gioco... ma TU, TU, che cazzo di contributo hai dato a questa discussione?... ecco, prendi il tuo "_zero_" e s-mamma... anzi, s-nonna... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti Marì... le battute di Anna le accetto perché lei, almeno, sta discutendo seriamente delle varie questioni... si sta mettendo in gioco... ma TU, TU, che cazzo di contributo hai dato a questa discussione?... ecco, prendi il tuo "_zero_" e *s-mamma.*.. anzi, *s-nonna*... hi, hi, hi...


PUNTUALE! 


Come un orologio ... sfizzero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sei di un meschino ... da far impallidire signora meschinita'.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Oscuro, sicuramente ci sono uomini che si fanno inchiappettare alla grande... ma, statisticamente, sono le donne a "subire" di più... questo perché l'uomo ha maggiori risorse sociali... e per questo è meno esposto a fenomeni di dipendenza... ti assicuro che su dieci sofferenti d'amore che finiscono in terapia, sette sono donne...


Ladies & Gentlemen let me introduce a very significative example of "duly inchiappeted GUY"..... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... finalmente qualcosa di sensato!... e è proprio in quel "buco nero" del "qualcosa in più" che bisogna andare a cercare... nel caos delle motivazioni umane... delle illusioni... nella mistura dei bisogni che non trovano risposta... nelle storie... in quel che ci manca e che ci è mancato...


scusa Cen se prendo in prestito il tuo post... ma non riesco a scacciare dalla mente il mago gabriel e il suo buco nero... lo aveva linkato lettrice tempo fa e mi torna sempre in mente..






















http://www.youtube.com/v/vCyhsqxh9Nk&rel=1


----------



## Verena67 (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Stef*



casa71 ha detto:


> Certo che ho voluto. Perchè stavo investendo molte energie in questa relazione. Dieci mesi in cui l'avevo già lasciato e lui mi ha ricercato e voluto. In dieci mesi a questo punto in cui sapevo di essere troppo presa ho voluto chiedere. *Troppe altalenanze in questo rapporto, uno che fa' 80 km per venirti a trovare solo per vederti e poi magari non si fa sentire per 10 giorni non è normale. *
> Se permetti, ho voluto chiarezza.


 
Sulla tua vicenda non so molto cosa dire.
Non ho nessuna delle certezze di Anna, o La Lupa o Chen.

Ti dico che ti abbraccio forte forte, perché come stai male tu lo sono stata io ed è orribile 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Secondo me l'amore - anche tra amanti - non si misura in sms (frequenza, intensità) telefonate, incontri o altro. Dipendono da troppi fattori, specie legati al fatto che la storia è clandestina, che ci sono costrutti psicologici, etici, etc., o anche solo di costume che ci spingono a comportarci in un certo modo anziché in un altro.

Io penso avrai la tua risposta, sul fatto che ti voglia bene o no, nel tempo.

Un bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Ladies & Gentlemen let me introduce a very significative example of "duly inchiappeted GUY".....
> 
> bastardo dentro


... hi, hi, hi... no dai... Duly, no!... "inchiappeted", sì... ma Duly, no!... hi, hi, hi... sometime, basta e avanza... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> PUNTUALE!
> 
> 
> Come un orologio ... sfizzero?
> ...


... Marì, brutta vecchiaccia, guardi mai "_Little Britain_"?... il mio umorismo non è cattivo... è inglese... d'altra parte... sono inglese!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa Cen se prendo in prestito il tuo post... ma non riesco a scacciare dalla mente il mago gabriel e il suo buco nero... lo aveva linkato lettrice tempo fa e mi torna sempre in mente..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Anna, non si apre... il link, intendo... non il "buco nero"... vedi, tu non hai capito che ogni parola da me usata, ha una ragion d'essere... non è casuale... mi piace far rimbombare i significati... sollecitare rapide e irresistibili associazioni... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Marì, brutta vecchiaccia, guardi mai "_Little Britain_"?... il mio umorismo non è cattivo... è inglese... d'altra parte... sono inglese!... hi, hi, hi...


Sei solo un misero Chen ... di samurai non sei manco la cacca.


MISERO, nessuna ricchezza o cifra potra' mai arricchire la tua miseria interiore.


Sei un frullato di libri, che ora sta andando in muffa.


Non riesco manco a provare pena per il tuo stato.


Ciao ChenChen.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei solo un misero Chen ... di samurai non sei manco la cacca.
> 
> 
> MISERO, nessuna ricchezza o cifra potra' mai arricchire la tua miseria interiore.
> ...


... ma sì... sfogati... hi, hi, hi... mostra il tuo livore... il tuo astio profondo... riversa il tuo odio biliare e (_de_)cerebro-cole(_cal_)cistico sul vecchio Samurai... insomma, per tutto il giorno mi stuzzichi e provochi con quisquilie da _minus habens_... ben sapendo che con il Samurai non si scherza... e appena accenno ad una reazione, ecco che la tua acredine travolge, fumante e bollente, tutto il forum... una certa mancanza di stile direi... la poca cura per il _bel gesto_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma sì... sfogati... hi, hi, hi... mostra il tuo livore... il tuo astio profondo... riversa il tuo odio biliare e (_de_)cerebro-cole(_cal_)cistico sul vecchio Samurai... insomma, per tutto il giorno mi stuzzichi e provochi con quisquilie da _minus habens_... ben sapendo che con il Samurai non si scherza... e appena accenno ad una reazione, ecco che la tua acredine travolge, fumante e bollente, tutto il forum... una certa mancanza di stile direi... la poca cura per il _bel gesto_... hi, hi, hi...


Chi SA, e' Umile ... chi non sa, e' Arrogante, Aggressivo, Presuntuoso e passa subito all'Insulto, come fai puntualmente tu ...

Mostrati, perche' e' questo quello che Dimostri: Sei un pallone gonfiato.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi SA, e' Umile ... chi non sa, e' Arrogante, Aggressivo, Presuntuoso e passa subito all'Insulto, come fai puntualmente tu ...
> 
> Mostrati, perche' e' questo quello che Dimostri: Sei un pallone gonfiato.


... vedo che sei passata all'antica e triviale arte del "_suonarsela & cantarsela_"... del "_fatti una domanda e datti una risposta_"... hi, hi, hi... vedi, tu ce l'hai con me per come ho sbatacchiato... lasciamo stare... vedi, mi sembrate come i zufoli di montagna: _partirono per suonare e tornarono suonati... _hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedo che sei passata all'antica e triviale arte del "_suonarsela & cantarsela_"... del *"fatti una domanda e datti una risposta"*... hi, hi, hi... vedi, tu ce l'hai con me per come ho sbatacchiato... lasciamo stare... vedi, mi sembrate come i zufoli di montagna: _partirono per suonare e tornarono suonati... _hi, hi, hi...


Affatto, e sbagli.

Sono i tuoi "mezzucci" che mi provocano il volta stomaco.

La montagna la lascio ai montanari che ci vanno a sbattere con la testa ... io appartengo al MARE, orizonti diversi ed immensi.



Vacci tu da Marzullo, noto siete compatibili.


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Rispondo in pubblico IO ... quindi:*

Non ho problemi IO ... e' il tuo comportamento che da fastidio.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto, e sbagli.
> 
> Sono i tuoi "mezzucci" che mi provocano il volta stomaco.
> 
> ...


... ti ho scritto in privato... davvero non ti riconosco più... boh... non sei quella di sempre... sei più fragile... più cupa... più "_difensiva_"... meno brillante... comunque, ti ho scritto qualcosa... questo è solo un forum... e quelle che vedi sono solo giocattoli... chiamate parole... macchie nere sullo schermo... nulla di più...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Rispondo in pubblico IO ... quindi:*
> 
> Non ho problemi IO ... e' il tuo comportamento che da fastidio.


... cosa ti ha infastidito nello specifico?... dimmi dai...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ho scritto in privato... davvero non ti riconosco più... boh... non sei quella di sempre... sei più fragile... più cupa... più "_difensiva_"... meno brillante... comunque, ti ho scritto qualcosa... questo è solo un forum... e quelle che vedi sono solo giocattoli... *chiamate parole... macchie nere sullo schermo... nulla di più...  *


E' questa l'importanza che tu dai alle "Parole'?


Andiamo bene.


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cosa ti ha infastidito nello specifico?... dimmi dai...


Mi sono gia spiegata, basta leggere.

E chiudo.


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Per gli utenti*

Scusate il disturbo.


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sulla tua vicenda non so molto cosa dire.
> Non ho nessuna delle certezze di Anna, o La Lupa o Chen.
> 
> Ti dico che ti abbraccio forte forte, perché come stai male tu lo sono stata io ed è orribile
> ...


Grazie Vere, sono in gran confusione non capisco piu' se ho fatto bene o male. Non pensavo che amare fosse così sbagliato. Sono fragile , non lo sono, sono ingenua, ho capito male booooooohhhhh che confusione.
Di sicuro lui non mi aveva promesso niente, mi ha dato e preso quello che voleva.
Alla fine di tutto questo con il tempo avro' forse le mie risposte, che presumo avere già.
Niente è niente. Non si cava l'acqua dai sassi.
Un bacio


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusate il disturbo.


Tranquilla Mari'...*TUTTI* sanno leggere...capire e vedere chi è il disturb-ato-re!


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Oggi c'è elettricità nell'aria......... da Tatina in poi ...........

Facciamoci una tisana va! 

Io oltre i vostri rimbrotti mi sono dovuta accollare un'ora di mia cognata che si è lamentata di suo fratello CON ME ???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedo che sei passata all'antica e triviale arte del "_suonarsela & cantarsela_"... del "_fatti una domanda e datti una risposta_"... hi, hi, hi... vedi, tu ce l'hai con me per come ho sbatacchiato... lasciamo stare... vedi, mi sembrate come i zufoli di montagna: _partirono per suonare e tornarono suonati... _hi, hi, hi...


minkia chi parla di cantarsela e suonarsela da solo....



























ao' hai la faccia proprio come il kulo, d'altronde da un "DISONESTO" che taglia e ricuce prodomosua i testi per adeguarli alle sue tesi, confidando d'esse l'unico ad aver letto e possedere testi di Le Goff, che te poj aspetta'....

ma che te poj aspetta' da uno che millanta de conosce' gli scritti der papa e che invece manco ha letto n'enciclica de merda, figurt' manco conosce cos'e' e l'importanza dell'Istituto della congregazione per la dottrina della fede....



























A kazzone facce un bidet come v'hanno insegnato a te e a tu madre  i Richard-Ginori in persona.....


----------



## Old Santa Claus (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Oggi c'è elettricità nell'aria......... da Tatina in poi ...........


solo oggi??? chiediti da quando è iniziata questa storia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' questa l'importanza che tu dai alle "Parole'?
> 
> 
> Andiamo bene.


... aborro il _logo_-centrismo... le _parole_?... macchie di sporco sullo schermo... _flatus vocis_ al quale mai m'inchinerò... mai... non sarò mai schiavo d'un suono, d'una macchia d'inchiostro... io sono il padrone del "_verbo_"... che ha il potere di creare... creare, sì, ma al mio servizio...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aborro il _logo_-centrismo... le _parole_?... macchie di sporco sullo schermo... _flatus vocis_ al quale mai m'inchinerò... mai... non *sarò* mai schiavo d'un suono, d'una macchia d'inchiostro... io *sono* il padrone del "_verbo_"... che ha il potere di creare... creare, sì, ma al mio servizio...



riassunto...

un pirla...perfetto si', ma pur sempre un pirla....


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aborro il _logo_-centrismo... le _parole_?... macchie di sporco sullo schermo... _flatus vocis_ al quale mai m'inchinerò... mai... non sarò mai schiavo d'un suono, d'una macchia d'inchiostro... io sono il padrone del "_verbo_"... che ha il potere di creare... creare, sì, ma al mio servizio...


chen non esagerare
non siamo a scuola, non sei sottoesame


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> solo oggi??? chiediti da quando è iniziata questa storia...


 
Santa, ci mancavi giusto tu, per l' en plein!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per tua informazione cmque, i disturbi son iniziati molto prima dell'esodo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quindi è inutile che cerchi di alimentare ulteriori polemiche!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grazie!


----------



## Old Santa Claus (7 Febbraio 2008)

davvero? allora forse vi stavano avvisando della calata dei barbari...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> chen non esagerare
> non siamo a scuola, non sei sottoesame


regola numero 1:

i matti vanno sempre assecondati...

Ps: psss, non hai visto che c'ha sempre na mano dietro ed una infilata davanti, chi te ricorda????


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> davvero? allora forse vi stavano avvisando della calata dei barbari...


Oh cavolo!!!!

Calata dei barbari?????

La dovrò spiegare domani.....


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> minkia chi parla di cantarsela e suonarsela da solo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... chi sei?... fatti in là... pezzente, straccione, analfabeta... puzzone!... non voglio alcun contatto con gli straccioni morti di fame, a basso reddito, come te... mendicante, accattone... _io non mi pongo con i tignosi_... non amo il fetore del volgo e del popolo bue... levati dalla strada, pezzente... io non ti conosco e non voglio aver nulla a che fare con la tua puzza d'ascelle... con la tua alitosi di fogna... con la tua marcia dentatura... le tue emorroidi... il tuo cerume... aria... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> davvero? allora forse vi stavano avvisando della calata dei barbari...


Tu sei un vigliacco o una cagasotto che si nasconde dietro un nick falso per l'occasione, quindi TACI.

Chissa' quanto ci sarebbe da raccontare/dire su di te.


O ti sveli ... o vaffanculo. 

E chiaro?


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> chen non esagerare
> non siamo a scuola, non sei sottoesame


... mi piace enfatizzare... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> davvero? allora forse vi stavano avvisando della calata dei barbari...


Quindi avvisavano anche del tuo arrivo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti ripeto una domanda che già ti ho posta e a cui non hai dato risposta: che ci fai TU qui? Visto che pensi solo a sottolineare interventi di altri (grazie, ma sappiamo leggere da soli!) quanto pensi di differenziarti da quelli che indichi come barbari? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E in nome di che? Di qualche intervento illuminante?


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> solo oggi??? chiediti da quando è iniziata questa storia...



tu non hai scritto altro che provocazioni e fomentazioni...sembri proprio l'uccellaccio del malaugurio...sei perennemente collegata (ti faccio donna và...) e appena intravedi la possibilità di scontro, ti fiondi come uno sciacallo...

ma fuss semp a stess????


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... chi sei?... fatti in là... pezzente, straccione, analfabeta... puzzone!... non voglio alcun contatto con gli straccioni morti di fame, a basso reddito, come te... mendicante, accattone... _io non mi pongo con i tignosi_... non amo il fetore del volgo e del popolo bue... levati dalla strada, pezzente... io non ti conosco e non voglio aver nulla a che fare con la tua puzza d'ascelle... con la tua alitosi di fogna... con la tua marcia dentatura... le tue emorroidi... il tuo cerume... aria... hi, hi, hi...


Suvvia chen, non sei tu quello che combatterà fino alla morte affinchè *TUTTI* possano esprimere la loro opinione?














Non ti senti un tantino *IPOCRITA*?!?!?


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... chi sei?... fatti in là... pezzente, straccione, analfabeta... puzzone!... non voglio alcun contatto con gli straccioni morti di fame, a basso reddito, come te... mendicante, accattone... _io non mi pongo con i tignosi_... non amo il fetore del volgo e del popolo bue... levati dalla strada, pezzente... io non ti conosco e non voglio aver nulla a che fare con la tua puzza d'ascelle... con la tua alitosi di fogna... con la tua marcia dentatura... le tue emorroidi... il tuo cerume... aria... hi, hi, hi...


IO SONO IL TUO INKUBO!!!!!































Sei solo un Kazzone pieno d'acqua  e  che confidi su chi non viene a vedere i tuoi bluff....

Il massimo l'hai dato affermando di aver letto i testi originali di le Goff....



























MAVAFFANKULO.... tu mi farai crepare dalle risate!!!























Testa di kazzo ed allora perche' hai riportato l'edizione del 2003 quando il testo e' del 1986 e tradotto da Laterza nel 1987  ed e' proprio l'edizione che ho io???

MA VAI A FARTI FOTTERE..... IMPOTENTE!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> davvero? allora forse vi stavano avvisando della calata dei barbari...


... i barbari avevano cultura, tradizioni... questi portano solamente un mucchio di stracci... cenci buoni per i lebbrosi... sai, fin da subito mi hanno ricordato i lebbrosi... gli appestati... i reietti... come puoi osservare possiedono quella immediata solidarietà reciproca che si addice ai cani e ai morti di fame... hi, hi, hi... non c'è nobiltà... non c'è aristocrazia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mi piace enfatizzare... hi, hi, hi...


tu enfatizzi, quello srive così e quello risponde di la', poi arriva babbo natale e aleeeee'''''''

diamo il via alle danze.........


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... i barbari avevano cultura, tradizioni... questi portano solamente un mucchio di stracci... cenci buoni per i lebbrosi... sai, fin da subito mi hanno ricordato i lebbrosi... gli appestati... i reietti... come puoi osservare possiedono quella immediata solidarietà reciproca che si addice ai cani e ai morti di fame... hi, hi, hi... non c'è nobiltà... non c'è aristocrazia... hi, hi, hi...


Dai, perchè definisci così anche chi hai accolto alla tua corte dei miracoli? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non deluderli/E così!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Suvvia chen, non sei tu quello che combatterà fino alla morte affinchè *TUTTI* possano esprimere la loro opinione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... sai, _in primis_, parlavo di esseri umani... _in secundis_, mi sono limitato a rispondere ai latrati di un cane rabbioso... già molte volte preso a calci nel sedere... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*samurai*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... i barbari avevano cultura, tradizioni... questi portano solamente un mucchio di stracci... cenci buoni per i lebbrosi... sai, fin da subito mi hanno ricordato i lebbrosi... gli appestati... i reietti... come puoi osservare possiedono quella immediata solidarietà reciproca che si addice ai cani e ai morti di fame... hi, hi, hi... non c'è nobiltà... non c'è aristocrazia... hi, hi, hi...



ma QUESTI, chi??


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sai, _in primis_, parlavo di esseri umani... _in secundis_, mi sono limitato a rispondere ai latrati di un cane rabbioso... già molte volte preso a calci nel sedere... hi, hi, hi...


Se seeee....prova pure a girarla...ma più ti agiti e più puzza!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, perchè definisci così anche chi hai accolto alla tua corte dei miracoli?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... eh, no... amico mio... fai le dovute distinzioni... non far di tutta l'erba un fascio... l'essere repellente, qui, è uno solo... pieno di volgarità, bieco, nauseante e ripugnante come verme della carne... rivoltante e stomachevole... io trattengo il vomito ogni volta che scrive... scrive a quel modo... orripilante...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAH*

Lo fa apposta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   e fa bene!


----------



## Old Santa Claus (7 Febbraio 2008)

vado marì... peccato tu non mi abbia voluto ascoltare...

fedifagro... non puoi capire... tranquillo... 

chen... ti ho letto... sei uno che ha capito bene chi ha di fronte... ricordati di non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio... con qualcuno hai sbagliato...

iago... per te non ci sono parole... piano piano ti svelerai... 

adios


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sai, _in primis_, parlavo di esseri umani... _in secundis_, mi sono limitato a rispondere ai latrati di un cane rabbioso... già molte volte preso a calci nel sedere... hi, hi, hi...

































KAZZONE io vedo i kalci sulle gengive che te becchi alla grandissima.....

d'altronde stavorta sei stato sfigato perche' so' er fijo segreto de terzo letto de Le Goff... infatti se ben ti ricordi, sui testi originari dovrai aver visto macchie de marmellata e de nutella dato che papy scriveva avendo me sulle sue amorevoli ginocchia.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> vado marì... peccato tu non mi abbia voluto ascoltare...
> 
> fedifagro... non puoi capire... tranquillo...
> 
> ...


... non faccio mai di tutta l'erba un fascio... opero le dovute distinzioni... le necessarie distinzioni...


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> vado marì... peccato tu non mi abbia voluto ascoltare...
> 
> fedifagro... non puoi capire... tranquillo...
> 
> ...



due nickstronze ci sono qua dentro...una sei tu

...ma dove vai? ora che volevo dedicarti un pò di tempo...

fai sempre così...scappi


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> vado marì... peccato tu non mi abbia voluto ascoltare...
> 
> fedifagro... non puoi capire... tranquillo...
> 
> ...


 
Mi sembra Nostradamus....

Boh... spero che almeno qualcuno abbia capito, altrimenti ciò che hai scritto non ha raggiunto alcun fine.... del tutto inutile....


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se seeee....prova pure a girarla...ma più ti agiti e più puzza!


... hi, hi, hi... che puzza l'ho già scritto io... hi, hi, hi... vedi, qui, sinceramente, non è questione di opinioni o di punti di vista... qui ci sono elementi oggettivi... forieri di tristi conclusioni... la creatura s'infila, indebitamente, in una discussione nella quale non c'entrava un beato cazzo... così, come fanno gli straccioni quando chiedono la carità... sei lì che discuti per i fatti tuoi e qualche mendicante, barbone, reietto, vestito delle sue pezze logore, s'infila lì, con la manina, a chiedere l'elemosina... insomma, non è che disturbi più di tanto... ma il problema è la puzza... il fetore di bassa umanità... d'umanità cenciosa e ripudiata... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... che puzza l'ho già scritto io... hi, hi, hi... vedi, qui, sinceramente, non è questione di opinioni o di punti di vista... qui ci sono elementi oggettivi... forieri di tristi conclusioni... la creatura s'infila, indebitamente, in una discussione nella quale non c'entrava un beato cazzo... così, come fanno gli straccioni quando chiedono la carità... sei lì che discuti per i fatti tuoi e qualche mendicante, barbone, reietto, vestito delle sue pezze logore, s'infila lì, con la manina, a chiedere l'elemosina... insomma, non è che disturbi più di tanto... ma il problema è la puzza... il fetore di bassa umanità... d'umanità cenciosa e ripudiata... hi, hi, hi...


Ma ti diverte ancora questo gioco?


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> *vado marì... peccato tu non mi abbia voluto ascoltare...
> *
> fedifagro... non puoi capire... tranquillo...
> 
> ...


OCACCHIO ... ero distratta (strano per me) ... dicevi? ...non ho sentito puoi ripetere?


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... che puzza l'ho già scritto io... hi, hi, hi... vedi, qui, sinceramente, non è questione di opinioni o di punti di vista... qui ci sono elementi oggettivi... forieri di tristi conclusioni... la creatura s'infila, indebitamente, in una discussione nella quale non c'entrava un beato cazzo... così, come fanno gli straccioni quando chiedono la carità... sei lì che discuti per i fatti tuoi e qualche mendicante, barbone, reietto, vestito delle sue pezze logore, s'infila lì, con la manina, a chiedere l'elemosina... insomma, non è che disturbi più di tanto... ma il problema è la puzza... il fetore di bassa umanità... d'umanità cenciosa e ripudiata... hi, hi, hi...



ma ti stai riferendo a Santa Claus? vero?
 ...mi era sembrato che eri d'accordo...ma forse ho letto male


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo fa apposta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... certo, la merda può anche essere una scelta... pur sempre merda rimane... ontologicamente... merda... hi, hi, hi... ognuno scelga ciò che più si addice alla propria natura... e sia merda a chi merda aggrada... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ma ti stai riferendo a Santa Claus? vero?
> ...mi era sembrato che eri d'accordo...ma forse ho letto male


... hai letto male... mi riferisco alla _creatura_... hi, hi, hi... dai che hai capito, amico mio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Santa Claus (7 Febbraio 2008)

rispondo solo perchè sei tu... 
sei una persona di cuore... non farti mettere in mezzo da persone sole che hanno solo bisogno di un appoggio... mollale... non valgono i tuoi pensieri...
adios marì...


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> rispondo solo perchè sei tu...
> sei una persona di cuore... non farti mettere in mezzo da persone sole che hanno solo bisogno di un appoggio... mollale... non valgono i tuoi pensieri...
> adios marì...



PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti diverte ancora questo gioco?


... hi, hi, hi... hai ragione... hai ragione... non posso che riconoscerlo... infatti, ora, chiudo...


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

IO NON CI HO CAPITO NIENTE!!!!!!!!

E DAL QUEL CHE HO CAPITO, A PARTE QUALCHE DISTRAZIONE, NON VI CAPITE NEANCHE FRA DI VOI!!!!!!!!
IL CHE è TUTTO DIRE!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... che puzza l'ho già scritto io... hi, hi, hi... vedi, qui, sinceramente, non è questione di opinioni o di punti di vista... qui ci sono elementi oggettivi... forieri di tristi conclusioni... la creatura s'infila, indebitamente, in una discussione nella quale non c'entrava un beato cazzo... così, come fanno gli straccioni quando chiedono la carità... sei lì che discuti per i fatti tuoi e qualche mendicante, barbone, reietto, vestito delle sue pezze logore, s'infila lì, con la manina, a chiedere l'elemosina... insomma, non è che disturbi più di tanto... ma il problema è la puzza... il fetore di bassa umanità... d'umanità cenciosa e ripudiata... hi, hi, hi...


ti diro' che sei troppo stimolante e quando ti poni ar toppe, mi aiuti ad essere regolare meglio della dolce Euchessina!



























te saluto imbecillazzo e te lasso ai tuoi pazienti che staranno gia' a fa' la fila dietro la porta....



























































































Ps: ocio che millantare titoli ed esercitare la professione medica senza abilitazioni e' reato, oltre quello che gia' commetti durante il giorno stando a rompere i koglioni su internet abusando di mezzi aziendali..... ammesso e non concesso che l'Universita' sia talmente nella merda da dover usufruire dei tuoi "servigi"!


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certo, la merda può anche essere una scelta... pur sempre merda rimane... ontologicamente... merda... hi, hi, hi... *ognuno scelga ciò che più si addice alla propria natura... e sia merda a chi merda aggrada... hi, hi, hi.*..


Non mischiare la merda con la cacca.


Ho notato le scelte che hai fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ih ih ih


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

A me 'sta storia del basso reddito Chen...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Per il resto, farei un bel pacchettino da rispedire al mittente.

Sarei persino disposta a tenermi Chen (un pò tipo lo zio strambo che c'è in ogni famiglia) in cambio di una nuova diaspora.

Poi quello che c'ha la macchina come avatar... mamma mia... ma chi sei?

Ma come ti permetti?

Ma qual'è il tuo motivo di essere qui dentro?


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> rispondo solo perchè sei tu...
> sei una persona di cuore... non farti mettere in mezzo da persone sole che hanno solo bisogno di un appoggio... mollale... non valgono i tuoi pensieri...
> adios marì...


... forse ho capito chi sei ... se c'avessi avuto piu palle nella tua vita, ehhh



Ma non e' mai troppo tardi ... meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> rispondo solo perchè sei tu...
> sei una persona di cuore... *non farti mettere in mezzo da persone sole che hanno solo bisogno di un appoggio*... mollale... non valgono i tuoi pensieri...
> adios marì...


Se non si dedica attenzione a chi ha bisogno di appoggio ...a chi si deve dedicarla? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi ...chi non ha bisogno di attenzione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me 'sta storia del basso reddito Chen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già ...pensa a come siamo ridotti


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Casa71*



casa71 ha detto:


> Anna eh no!!!! Porca miseria io nella mia e-mail avevo chiesto di vedersi e sentirsi di piu'. Lui mi ha risposto che se io sentivo queste necessità era perchè ero innamorata. Lui con molta naturalezza mi ha risposto che lui non sentiva certe necessità perchè *lui non provava niente per me*. Per quello che io poi ho detto io provo tu no allora è meglio per me non andare avanti. Pero' vedi che cadi anche tu nel mio stesso errore!!!!!!! Anna niente è niente.





Anna A ha detto:


> io non credo che lei con lui si sia dimostrata fragile..
> ma poi niente.. è inutile andare a sindacare dove sta il confine fra giusto e sbagliato, in storie così..
> *l'unica certezza è che nascono per sfuggire a qualcosa...*visto e confermato che quasi sempre chi le vive rimane comunque sposato o fidanzato..
> ma epperò... si vuole sempre qualcosa in più...
> ma cosa solo dio lo sa...





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... finalmente qualcosa di sensato!... e è proprio in quel "buco nero" del "qualcosa in più" che bisogna andare a cercare... nel caos delle motivazioni umane... delle illusioni... nella mistura dei bisogni che non trovano risposta... nelle storie... in quel che ci manca e che ci è mancato...


 

Ci sono passata e capisco quanto tu sia ferita e quanto soffri in questo momento. Per questo ti abbraccio forte. 
Vulvia


Per quanto mi riguarda, questa è tra le più belle discussioni che siano nate nel forum e spiace vederla naufragare in mezzo agli insulti.
Sarebbe bello che tutti facessero un passo indietro, cancellando le provocazioni e le relative risposte. Ci sono ancora tante sollecitazioni in sospeso.. non lasciamole cadere!


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me 'sta storia del basso reddito Chen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si si, pure tu però...sempre la stessa solfa...e ti fai antica lo sai?

mi sei tanto simpatica, soprattutto da quando hai voluto pubblicare le tue misure, però...tutti i giorni la stessa storia annoia...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> si si, pure tu però...sempre la stessa solfa...e ti fai antica lo sai?
> 
> mi sei tanto simpatica, soprattutto da quando hai voluto pubblicare le tue misure, però...tutti i giorni la stessa storia annoia...


Son sette mesi, altri due ... ... ...


ECHEPALLLLLLLE!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ti diro' che sei troppo stimolante e quando ti poni ar toppe, mi aiuti ad essere regolare meglio della dolce Euchessina!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... te l'ho già detto, straccione senza un euro... mendicante e accattone... non rivolgerti a me direttamente... mi fai schifo e ribrezzo... puzzi peggio di una fogna... scrivi come un analfabeta... hai l'alito intriso di corpi chetonici... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... ti considero solo immondizia, sozzura, lerciume, lordura... i porci e i topi hanno rango maggiore del tuo... lavati... e frequenta i tuoi simili... sguazza altrove... morto di fame... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... te l'ho già detto, straccione senza un euro... mendicante e accattone... non rivolgerti a me direttamente... mi fai schifo e ribrezzo... puzzi peggio di una fogna... scrivi come un analfabeta...* hai l'alito intriso di corpi chetonici*... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... ti considero solo immondizia, sozzura, lerciume, lordura... i porci e i topi hanno rango maggiore del tuo... lavati... e frequenta i tuoi simili... sguazza altrove... morto di fame... hi, hi, hi...


Non dovresti dargli un po' di dolcezza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E magari pure a noi?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Vulvia concordo con te...spunti interessanti ce ne sono...ma guarda un pò da quando è iniziato ad andare tutto o quasi in vacca?

Da quando qualcuno (CHEN) ha ritenuto di buttare tutto in vacca, di poter detenere esclusivamente lui il filo della discussione e delle provocazioni...ha senso? Serve a qualcuno?

* Porta frutto o produce solo altro marciume?*

 Oltre ovviamente a togliere valenza a quello che lui stesso dice di interessante rivelando l'incapacità a ragionare davvero senza doversi ergere al di sopra, ma anzi ASCOLTANDO l'altro!

Il motivo è sempre quello, purtroppo...l'incapacità sua a rapportarsi con le persone svilisce lui e chi interloquisce con lui!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non dovresti dargli un *po' di dolcezza*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... questa è davvero buona!... mi complimento con te... una battuta davvero intelligente... e in perfetta tonalità... brava...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> si si, pure tu però...sempre la stessa solfa...e ti fai antica lo sai?
> 
> mi sei tanto simpatica, soprattutto da quando hai voluto pubblicare le tue misure, però...*tutti i giorni la stessa storia annoia...*


Ecco.
Giust'appunto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto alle mie misure... io ho pubblicato le mie misure???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oddio, forse c'hai ragione. Sono un pò avanti con l'età, si vede.

A tal proposito... perdona l'alzheimer... ma... ecco... deduco tu faccia parte della banda del buco, vero?


Oh, ragazzi, abbiate pazienza, io sarò rincoglionita ma questi li confondo l'un con l'altro...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> si si, pure tu però...sempre la stessa solfa...e ti fai antica lo sai?
> 
> mi sei tanto simpatica, soprattutto da quando hai voluto pubblicare le tue misure, però...*tutti i giorni la stessa storia annoia*...


 
Non so a te..ma a me annoia e rompe i maroni anche il continuo rincorrersi de qua e de là di gente che si sta chiaramente sui coglioni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E che nulla c'entra col forum (le beghe personali intendo!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma trovarvi per una bella scazzottata all'aria aperta no eh!


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Giust'appunto.
> 
> 
> ...



...e spesso non ti spieghi...

..vabbè sarà sempre per la stessa ragione...che ormai ci stai poco qui, manco un quarto d'ora al giorno e bla bla bla...

ti ridico che mi sei simpatica...a parte le misure...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vulvia concordo con te...spunti interessanti ce ne sono...ma guarda un pò da quando è iniziato ad andare tutto o quasi in vacca?
> 
> Da quando qualcuno (CHEN) ha ritenuto di buttare tutto in vacca, di poter detenere esclusivamente lui il filo della discussione e delle provocazioni...ha senso? Serve a qualcuno?
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ma sei pazzo o stai dando i numeri?... sei capace di leggere?... tutto è iniziato quando, mentre discutevo con ANNA, la _sessagenaria _Marì ha ritenuto di intervenire punzecchiandomi un po'... quando ho risposto, in maniera bonaria, ecco intervenire il poveretto, la creatura, la schifezza umana, il tappo di cerume parlante... che pur non c'entrando nulla nella discussione, si sente in dovere di accorrere in difesa della nonnina maltrattata... hi, hi, hi... spargendo puzza e liquame in tutto il forum... hi, hi, hi... ora, tu, amico mio, abbi almeno la dignità di non fare il saprofago... se vuoi renderti utile, piglia la pala... e comincia a spalare la merda che questi derelitti hanno seminato... magari, appena puoi, deodora... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non so a te..ma a me annoia e rompe i maroni anche il continuo rincorrersi de qua e de là di gente che si sta chiaramente sui coglioni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oltre a quel che ho già detto nel thread "insulti" , questo insultarsi cercando di prevalere anche dialetticamente, pure argomentando, mi sembra un esercizio sterile (dai, ogni tanto ci cadi anche tu) come se si cercasse soddisfazione nel persuadere più persone possibili ...ma poi mica dobbiamo decidere di votarli?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tra l'altro imporsi con violenza (anche se verbale) fa perdere di vista il contenuto.


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non so a te..ma a me annoia e rompe i maroni anche il continuo rincorrersi de qua e de là di gente che si sta chiaramente sui coglioni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi, ti considero un attento e assiduo fequentatore, quindi avrai notato che vengo rincorso da mesi, e molto spesso non ho replicato apposta, e ne avrei di cose da dire, ma un pò per come sono fatto, e un pò per non mancare di ripaetto agli altri...spesso mi astengo (e vorrei che me ne dessi atto!)
vedi oggi nel mio tread del raffreddore, ma solo per farti un esempio odierno, ma di elementi simili ne è pieno zeppo il forum

dimmi se sbaglio...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ma sei pazzo o stai dando i numeri?... sei capace di leggere?... tutto è iniziato quando, mentre discutevo con ANNA, *la sessagenaria Marì *ha ritenuto di intervenire punzecchiandomi un po'... quando ho risposto, in maniera bonaria, ecco intervenire il poveretto, la creatura, la schifezza umana, il tappo di cerume parlante... che pur non c'entrando nulla nella discussione, si sente in dovere di accorrere in difesa della nonnina maltrattata... hi, hi, hi... spargendo puzza e liquame in tutto il forum... hi, hi, hi... ora, tu, amico mio, abbi almeno la dignità di non fare il saprofago... se vuoi renderti utile, piglia la pala... e comincia a spalare la merda che questi derelitti hanno seminato... magari, appena puoi, deodora... hi, hi, hi...


Ti dice che: Ho letto quello che hai scritto a Fedifrago e mi hai nauseato ... sei un vigliacco, bugiardo e disonesto,* strunz!*


Arrivaci alla mia eta' ... che t'aspetto per schizzarti in un solo occhio *sce'*


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ci sono passata e capisco quanto tu sia ferita e quanto soffri in questo momento. Per questo ti abbraccio forte.
> Vulvia
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie, spero a te sia passata, per me è così tanto fresca che ce ne vorrà!

Ps. tu non sai come sono contenta di un tuo intervento ......... Ma le lucertole????? e gli IMMMButi????

bacio e grazie


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2008)

davvero non mi capacito.
questo  finto samurai ,prima che si trasformasse in tragicomica macchietta dalla risata isterica e , pur essendo la sua simpatia discutibile ed opinabile ,
era persona capace di argomentare rimanendo con i piedi ben piantati in terra.
gli deve essere apparsa la madonna
da non credere 

gli stessi spunti interessanti potrebbe darli togliendosi il mascherone


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Marì, brutta vecchiaccia, guardi mai "_Little Britain_"?... il mio umorismo non è cattivo... è inglese... d'altra parte... sono inglese!... hi, hi, hi...


Scusa ma non ti avvicini all'umorismo di "Little Britain" neanche su infili la testa dentro la TV!

Unless you are _the only gay in the village_


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti dice che: Ho letto quello che hai scritto a Fedifrago e mi hai nauseato ... sei un vigliacco, bugiardo e disonesto,* strunz!*
> 
> 
> Arrivaci alla mia eta' ... che t'aspetto per schizzarti in un solo occhio *sce'*


... hi, hi, hi... allora, facciamo il punto della situazione... TU, nonnina mia, molte volte e per molti mesi, hai scritto e ri-scritto che a te, dell'età, non te ne importa nulla... che te ne freghi... che sei superiore a queste quisquilie... a queste facezie... a questi dettagli... per mesi, hai sparso questa "filosofia" per tutto il forum... tuttavia... tuttavia... basta scrivere "_nonnina_"... "_sessagenaria_"... "_s_-nonna" invece di "_s_-mamma"... ed ecco che il tuo VERO volto salta fuori e viene a galla... viene a galla che invece, per te, l'età *E' *un PROBLEMA... un grosso PROBLEMA d'accettazione... una nervo scoperto... che ti fa saltare sulla sedia a dondolo... hi, hi, hi... e allora, vedi, qui si tratta di falsa coscienza... qui si tratta di predicar bene e razzolar male... qui, il PROBLEMA ce l'hai TU con TE STESSA... non sei in pace... non DIMORI placidamente in te stessa... con l'età che hai... e, vedi, io credo anche di SAPERE il perché... ma ho la sensibilità e il rispetto di non dirlo... di non scriverlo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti avvicini all'umorismo di "Little Britain" neanche su infili la testa dentro la TV!
> 
> Unless you are _the only gay in the village_


... "_Little Britain_" è semplicemente SUBLIME... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... allora, facciamo il punto della situazione... TU, nonnina mia, molte volte e per molti mesi, hai scritto e ri-scritto che a te, dell'età, non te ne importa nulla... che te ne freghi... che sei superiore a queste quisquilie... a queste facezie... a questi dettagli... per mesi, hai sparso questa "filosofia" per tutto il forum... tuttavia... tuttavia... basta scrivere "_nonnina_"... "_sessagenaria_"... "_s_-nonna" invece di "_s_-mamma"... ed ecco che il tuo VERO volto salta fuori e viene a galla... viene a galla che invece, per te, l'età *E' *un PROBLEMA... un grosso PROBLEMA d'accettazione... una nervo scoperto... che ti fa saltare sulla sedia a dondolo... hi, hi, hi... e allora, vedi, qui si tratta di falsa coscienza... qui si tratta di predicar bene e razzolar male... qui, il PROBLEMA ce l'hai TU con TE STESSA... non sei in pace... non DIMORI placidamente in te stessa... con l'età che hai... e, vedi, io credo anche di SAPERE il perché... ma ho la sensibilità e il rispetto di non dirlo... di non scriverlo...


*E' ufficiale!*

*Sei un imbecille!!!*

*Non hai capito un cazzo!!!!!*​


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> davvero non mi capacito.
> questo finto samurai ,prima che si trasformasse in tragicomica macchietta dalla risata isterica e , pur essendo la sua simpatia discutibile ed opinabile ,
> era persona capace di argomentare rimanendo con i piedi ben piantati in terra.
> gli deve essere apparsa la madonna
> ...


... anche tu sessa-_genaria_?... o solo sessual-_genaria_?... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... 

... ciao. A presto.


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche tu sessa-_genaria_?... o solo sessual-_genaria_?... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... ciao. A presto.



VEDI QUANTO SEI: IMBECILLE?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Febbraio 2008)

********...io più vado avanti con questi maschi e meno ci capisco...boh..


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2008)

un po' più giovane di te, come sai
bye
(ripigliati)


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *E' ufficiale!*​
> 
> *Sei un imbecille!!!*​
> *Non hai capito un cazzo!!!!!*​


... facile cavarsela così, eh?... colpita e affondata... stai, evidentemente, colando a picco... mi dispiace per te... ma basta andare a leggere tutti gli scritti precedenti... appena si tocca l'argomento... son dolori... eh?... adesso ti scrivo una cosetta in privato... poi mi dici se sono autorizzato a scriverla qui... se mi autorizzi, la scrivo... è la mia teoria sul perché sei così sensibile a certi argomenti...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*capisco...era l'altro chen!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... siore & siori, ecco a voi la stronzata del secolo...





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ragazzi e ragazze... vi prego... ditemi una cosa: _ma Annetta si droga_?... io scrivo A e lei capisce B... scrivo B... e capisce A... hi, hi, hi... NON E' CHIMICA! NON HA UN CAZZO A CHE VEDERE CON LA CHIMICA... PUOI SOLO REGISTRARE DEGLI EFFETTI SOMATICI... MA IL FENOMENO E' PSICOLOGICO... o madonna mia...





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ecco a voi... siori e siore... la stronzata del giorno... HI, HI, HI... sì, dato che gli INSETTI comunicano essenzialmente attraverso feromoni, allarghiamo la cosa anche agli UMANI... chi se ne fotte se l'uomo, a differenza degli insetti, vive di SIGNIFICATI... già, chi se ne frega... hi, hi, hi... cazzo, che livello... hi, hi, hi... annulliamo pure tutta l'evoluzione umana... che importa... l'importante è stupire... anzi, dire stupidate... hi, hi, hi...





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, insignificante insetto saprofago... ossiuro, verme intestinale... non ho tempo da perdere con te e con l'ossitocina... hi, hi, hi... non ho impulsi coprofiliaci... dato che solo questi potrebbero spingermi a giocherellare con te... afferrato?... hi, hi, hi...





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'ossitocina è fondamentale... altrimenti come potrebbe, il Fedifrago, partorire?... e allattare?... hi, hi, hi... senti, secondo me, vista la convinzione con la quale afferma queste stronzate, il Fedifrago ha le tette... hi, hi, hi...


_


			
				chensamurai ha detto:
			
		


... ma che ne vuoi sapere... hi, hi, hi... cosa ne sai... l'unica cosa che sai è che io ti sovrasto... culturalmente, dialetticamente, nel ragionamento, nel rigore logico... mentre tu, per lo più, offri lo sconcio spettacolo di proposizioni da ubriaco e miserabondo... vagab-ondo, imm-ondo, lercio, turpe e corr-otto... ricevi qualche tozzo di attenzione sola-mente in virtù della pietà che induci in chi ti legge... quella humana pietas, che si riserva ai meno fortunati... alle creature iellateche annaspano nel fetore degli recessi lugubri della ragione... nell'ottundimento d'ogni vitale concetto... che le fan sembrare sic-come i mostri nel profondo del mare... come maiali che fan preda di sé stessi... 

... grufola altrove, servo dell'ignominia... sei più flaccido d'un verme... più appestante d'una carogna... e se non sei porco, sei come la trichina... vivi nelle carni d'un porco... hi, hi, hi... 

Clicca per espandere...

_ 

_*Questo è avvenuto PRIMA che intervenisse Mari' con una battuta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*_

_*ma continua pure a vedere la pagliuzza nell'occhio altrui...ma non la trave nel tuo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> _*Questo è avvenuto PRIMA che intervenisse Mari' con una battuta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... infatti, rappresentano la reazione ai TUOI attacchi alla mia autorevole e nobile persona... hi, hi, hi... vai a leggere bene... TU hai versato sangue per primo... io mi facevo i cazzi miei... con Anna...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... facile cavarsela così, eh?... colpita e affondata... stai, evidentemente, colando a picco... mi dispiace per te... ma basta andare a leggere tutti gli scritti precedenti... appena si tocca l'argomento... son dolori... eh?... adesso ti scrivo una cosetta in privato... poi mi dici se sono autorizzato a scriverla qui... se mi autorizzi, la scrivo... è la mia teoria sul perché sei così sensibile a certi argomenti...


Liberissimo di farlo.


La tua opinione non mi tocca e non mi interessa ... pero' ci tengo che tu la possa esprimere.


PS non scrivermi in privato perche non ti rispondero' ... IN PRIVATO RISPONDO SOLO A QUELLI CHE STIMO.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> VEDI QUANTO SEI: IMBECILLE?


 
... umorismo "_Little Britain_"...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Liberissimo di farlo.
> 
> 
> La tua opinione non mi tocca e non mi interessa ... pero' ci tengo che tu la possa esprimere.
> ...


a me risponderesti mari' ????? (con l'accento e senza spazio)


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Liberissimo di farlo.
> 
> 
> La tua opinione non mi tocca e non mi interessa ... pero' ci tengo che tu la possa esprimere.
> ...


... posso esporre la mia teoria?... posso spiattellarla qui?...


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti, rappresentano la reazione ai TUOI attacchi alla mia autorevole e nobile persona... hi, hi, hi... vai a leggere bene... TU hai versato sangue per primo... io mi facevo i cazzi miei... con Anna...


Sei " MISERO" ... mostra mostra, che cosi dimostri te stesso: Aria fritta.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Febbraio 2008)

Marì è troppo in gamba per avere problemi di età anagrafica....


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... posso esporre la mia teoria?... posso spiattellarla qui?...


Non c'e' niente da spiattellare, e' tutto pubblico ... STRUNZ! ... arrivi tardi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non c'e' niente da spiattellare, e' tutto pubblico ... STRUNZ! ... arrivi tardi.


... lo vedi che hai i riflessi lenti?... lo vedi?... sei lenta!... hi, hi, hi... lo so benissimo ch'è tutto pubblico... ti sto prendendo un po' in giro!... madonna, ma che ti è successo?... ti ricordo più sveglia... allegra... sagace... con la battuta pronta... e ti ritrovo intristita... grigia... spenta... ciao.

Buona serata

Chen


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Febbraio 2008)

L'autrice del thread è sparita?
In bocca al lupo, comunque...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*certa sostanza se si rigira...puzza!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti, rappresentano la reazione ai TUOI attacchi alla mia autorevole e nobile persona... hi, hi, hi... vai a leggere bene... *TU hai versato sangue per primo*... io mi facevo i cazzi miei... con Anna...


Eh no caro mio..tant'è che ti ho anche sottolineato che da nobile samurai  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  , stavi attaccandomi senza alcun motivo...*e non hai potuto replicare!!*










E per fortuna sta tutto scritto lì, nero su bianco, il *TUO marciume*!!!*




*


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... lo vedi che hai i riflessi lenti?... lo vedi?... sei lenta!... hi, hi, hi... lo so benissimo ch'è tutto pubblico... ti sto prendendo un po' in giro!... madonna, ma che ti è successo?... ti ricordo più sveglia... allegra... sagace... con la battuta pronta... e ti ritrovo intristita... grigia... spenta... ciao.
> 
> Buona serata
> 
> Chen



SE Se se ... vai a leccare alla leghista ... siete una degna coppia: gente e merd!


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> L'autrice del thread è sparita?
> In bocca al lupo, comunque...


nono non sono sparita ma non mi piace sentire/vedere la gente che litiga


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> nono non sono sparita ma non mi piace sentire/vedere la gente che litiga


Capita, anche nelle migliori famiglie.


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Capita, anche nelle migliori famiglie.


Si ma siccome a casa mia quando ero piccola era il gioco preferito di mia madre, con annessi piatti volanti, per natura fuggo .......


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Fedi, ti considero un attento e assiduo fequentatore, quindi avrai notato che vengo rincorso da mesi, e molto spesso non ho replicato apposta, e ne avrei di cose da dire, ma un pò per come sono fatto, e un pò per non mancare di ripaetto agli altri...*spesso mi astengo (e vorrei che me ne dessi atto!)*
> vedi oggi nel mio tread del raffreddore, ma solo per farti un esempio odierno, *ma di elementi simili ne è pieno zeppo il forum*
> 
> dimmi se sbaglio...


Lo vedo ovviamente...ma proprio per ciò che dici alla fine, non è con chi non sopporta la situazione (che si avvita su se stessa se continuate a considerare quelle provocazioni) che te la dovresti prendere...non credi?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Si ma siccome a casa mia quando ero piccola era il gioco preferito di mia madre, con annessi piatti volanti, per natura fuggo .......


Senti, visto che l'hai aperto tu, posso chiederti di chiuderlo qui questo thread?


----------



## Old casa71 (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senti, visto che l'hai aperto tu, posso chiederti di chiuderlo qui questo thread?


Ma scusa voi venite a litigare nel mio tread e io lo devo chiudere?????
Andate voi nello scannatoio!!!!!!
Se qualcuno vuole aggiungere un intervento non lo puo' fare prechè voi siete intenti ad insultarvi come bambini capricciosi ed irrispettosi!

Te la sei andata cercando. Mi spiace


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma scusa voi venite a litigare nel mio tread e io lo devo chiudere?????
> Andate voi nello scannatoio!!!!!!
> Se qualcuno vuole aggiungere un intervento non lo puo' fare prechè voi siete intenti ad insultarvi come bambini capricciosi ed irrispettosi!
> 
> Te la sei andata cercando. Mi spiace


Come vuoi...no problem!


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma scusa voi venite a litigare nel mio tread e io lo devo chiudere?????
> Andate voi nello scannatoio!!!!!!
> Se qualcuno vuole aggiungere un intervento non lo puo' fare prechè voi siete intenti ad insultarvi come bambini capricciosi ed irrispettosi!
> 
> * Te la sei andata cercando*. Mi spiace



AH! ... mo e' Fedifrago che se l'e' cercata  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Vabbuo', buona serata vado a mangiare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Si ma siccome a casa mia quando ero piccola era il gioco preferito di mia madre, con annessi piatti volanti, per natura fuggo .......


Questa è una cosa da aggiungere a quello su cui dei riflettere.


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo vedo ovviamente...ma proprio per ciò che dici alla fine, non è con chi non sopporta la situazione (che si avvita su se stessa se continuate a considerare quelle provocazioni) che te la dovresti prendere...non credi?



ma non me la sono presa con Lupa eh...mi è veramente simpatica...semplicemente ho voluto comunicarle di non dire sempre e sempre male di noi che siamo stati bannati da un altro forum... 
...potrebbe sembrare un pregiudizio, ormai, no? 

(_oddio li confondo l'uno l'altro) _

andiamooo....e che ci vuole il nullaoste della Curia?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e allora ho voluto farglielo presente, credo in maniera garbata ma decisa...dopo di chè non lo dirò più, e tutti vissero felici e contenti


----------



## Mari' (7 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... lo vedi che hai i riflessi lenti?... lo vedi?... sei lenta!... hi, hi, hi... lo so benissimo ch'è tutto pubblico... ti sto prendendo un po' in giro!... madonna, ma che ti è successo?... ti ricordo più sveglia... allegra... sagace... con la battuta pronta... e ti ritrovo intristita... grigia... spenta... ciao.
> 
> Buona serata
> 
> Chen


Ho riletto il tuo MP ... ma cosa ti ha raccontato di me la stronzetta/fallita/disturbata?

E la gente viene da te per capire se stessi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e tu li capisci? ... e ti pagano pure?  

	
	
		
		
	


	















MAH!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





MAH!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





MAH!


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vulvia concordo con te...spunti interessanti ce ne sono...ma guarda un pò da quando è iniziato ad andare tutto o quasi in vacca?
> 
> Da quando qualcuno (CHEN) ha ritenuto di buttare tutto in vacca, di poter detenere esclusivamente lui il filo della discussione e delle provocazioni...ha senso? Serve a qualcuno?
> 
> ...


Feddy, sai bene che quando sono entrata in questo forum era tutto un altro clima, inutile nascondere quel che tutti noi "vecchi" sappiamo.
C'è stato lo sdoganamento dell'insulto libero, della violenza verbale che passa dall’epiteto più o meno becero a forme più sottili di disconferma dell’altro, come l’evidenziare mancanze culturali fino a stilare classifiche quotidiane dei soggetti/nick più o meno intelligenti del giorno e classifiche di cosa possa essere ritenuto offensivo e da chi. Non considero Chen il solo responsabile, comunque (e non lo sto difendendo anche perchè non ne ha bisogno). Tutti contribuiamo.

La pernacchia e lo sberleffo sono all’ordine del giorno, nei fatti si tollerano espressioni di odio puro perché ben formulate (forza della dialettica) e alcuni forumisti sono stati attaccati in modo tanto indegno da andarsene e comunque molti dei vecchi forumisti hanno diradato la loro presenza fino alla pressoché totale scomparsa, come me. 

Descrizione apocalittica a parte, trovo però che andare a ricercare ripetutamente "l'origine del male", supponendo che esista, è tempo perso. Trovo più utile fare appello a tutti (me compresa) affinchè ci si sforzi di trovare delle dinamiche relazionali accettabili, magari mordendosi la lingua a volte e *cercando di privilegiare i contenuti meritevoli*.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Feddy, sai bene che quando sono entrata in questo forum era tutto un altro clima, inutile nascondere quel che tutti noi "vecchi" sappiamo.
> C'è stato lo sdoganamento dell'insulto libero, della violenza verbale che passa dall’epiteto più o meno becero a forme più sottili di disconferma dell’altro, come l’evidenziare mancanze culturali fino a stilare classifiche quotidiane dei soggetti/nick più o meno intelligenti del giorno e classifiche di cosa possa essere ritenuto offensivo e da chi. Non considero Chen il solo responsabile, comunque (e non lo sto difendendo anche perchè non ne ha bisogno). Tutti contribuiamo.
> 
> La pernacchia e lo sberleffo sono all’ordine del giorno, nei fatti si tollerano espressioni di odio puro perché ben formulate (forza della dialettica) e alcuni forumisti sono stati attaccati in modo tanto indegno da andarsene e comunque molti dei vecchi forumisti hanno diradato la loro presenza fino alla pressoché totale scomparsa, come me.
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Feddy, sai bene che quando sono entrata in questo forum era tutto un altro clima, inutile nascondere quel che tutti noi "vecchi" sappiamo.
> C'è stato lo sdoganamento dell'insulto libero, della violenza verbale che passa dall’epiteto più o meno becero a forme più sottili di disconferma dell’altro, come l’evidenziare mancanze culturali fino a stilare classifiche quotidiane dei soggetti/nick più o meno intelligenti del giorno e classifiche di cosa possa essere ritenuto offensivo e da chi. Non considero Chen il solo responsabile, comunque (e non lo sto difendendo anche perchè non ne ha bisogno). Tutti contribuiamo.
> 
> La pernacchia e lo sberleffo sono all’ordine del giorno, nei fatti si tollerano espressioni di odio puro perché ben formulate (forza della dialettica) e alcuni forumisti sono stati attaccati in modo tanto indegno da andarsene e comunque molti dei vecchi forumisti hanno diradato la loro presenza fino alla pressoché totale scomparsa, come me.
> ...


In teoria si dovrebbe fare così, ma se vedo una bella ninfea in uno stagno di liquami, scusa ma il voltastomaco che provo è tale che la lascio là...posso continuare ad apprezzarne da lontano la forma e i colori, ma continuerò a sentire la puzza di ciò che l'ha alimentata!

E ora scusa, ma qua non commenterò oltre!


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E ora scusa, ma qua non commenterò oltre!


Feddy, guarda che io ti ho capito..


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In teoria si dovrebbe fare così, ma se vedo una bella ninfea in uno stagno di liquami, scusa ma il voltastomaco che provo è tale che la lascio là...posso continuare ad apprezzarne da lontano la forma e i colori, ma continuerò a sentire la puzza di ciò che l'ha alimentata!
> 
> E ora scusa, ma qua non commenterò oltre!


Sono d'accordo con te.... ahimè....

A volte è davvero difficile stare zitti.... non sai che fatica si fa!


----------



## Old Vulvia (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Grazie, spero a te sia passata, per me è così tanto fresca che ce ne vorrà!
> 
> Ps. tu non sai come sono contenta di un tuo intervento ......... Ma le lucertole????? e gli IMMMButi????
> 
> bacio e grazie


Sì, mi è passata anche se a volte rimembro l'orgoglio ferito..







Mbuto.. è il miglior amico della donna.. sapevatelo!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Sante Parole*



casa71 ha detto:


> Ma scusa voi venite a litigare nel mio tread e io lo devo chiudere?????
> *Andate voi nello scannatoio!!!!!!*
> Se qualcuno vuole aggiungere un intervento non lo puo' fare prechè voi siete intenti ad insultarvi come bambini capricciosi ed irrispettosi!
> 
> Te la sei andata cercando. Mi spiace


Stef, stavo per dirlo io. C'è tanto da dire sulla tua vicenda. E se lor signori/e invece di scannarsi si concentrassero, magari riusciremmo ad avere contributi interessanti ANCHE DA LORO!

Per esempio, prima ti ho buttato la cosa del "tempo". Andavo di fretta e non ho elaborato, lo faccio ora.

Non intendevo il tempo in senso lato "ah il tempo aggiusta tutto...", intendevo qualcosa di diverso.

Una storia clandestina ha modalità, tempi, respiri diversi da una storia normale, lo diciamo sempre.

In una storia normale si sta insieme...poi magari si va a convivere, ci si sposa, si fanno figli, etc....

In un tradimento no. Ecco perché a volte durano "anni". Perché è tutto dilatato da non poter condividere una quotidianità.

Per cui tu dici "So già che è finita", ma nella normalità non finiscono così le storie, ci va tempo, ci vanno tutta una serie di tappe di allontanamento.

Se lui ora davvero SPARIRA' avrai la tua risposta inequivocabile: poteva essere amore, chissà, ma non c'è futuro.

Ma non è detto che la storia abbia un cammino così lineare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E potresti tra qualche anno non dico essere ancora coinvolta con lui (Dio non voglia...) pero' comunque chissà...avere un'idea piu' chiara di che tipo di rapporto è/è stato.

Un bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stef, stavo per dirlo io. C'è tanto da dire sulla tua vicenda. E se lor signori/e invece di scannarsi si concentrassero, magari riusciremmo ad avere contributi interessanti ANCHE DA LORO!
> 
> Per esempio, prima ti ho buttato la cosa del "tempo". Andavo di fretta e non ho elaborato, lo faccio ora.
> 
> ...





















































P.S. Poi la fisioterapia me la paghi tu?


----------



## Old amarax (7 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Si ma siccome a casa mia quando ero piccola era il gioco preferito di mia madre,* con annessi piatti volanti, per natura fuggo* .......


 
anch'io l'ho vissuto da piccola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Poi l'ho fatto io con lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...solo 2 volte(troppo poche:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Dio che soddisfazione!!!però dopo mi sentivo male....o meglio provavo vergogna di aver perso la calma...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Febbraio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> anch'io l'ho vissuto da piccola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche questo è significativo.


Il timore di perdere il controllo, la vergogna quando lo si perde, la paura che lo scontro possa mettere in pericolo relazioni (che sono già state compromesse da ben altri eventi) inficiano la possibilità di chiarire quel che si vuole davvero...


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*vero*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche questo è significativo.
> 
> 
> Il timore di perdere il controllo, la vergogna quando lo si perde, la paura che lo scontro possa mettere in pericolo relazioni (che sono già state compromesse da ben altri eventi) inficiano la possibilità di chiarire quel che si vuole davvero...


 

Assolutamente vero.... 
Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> Fedi, ti considero un attento e assiduo fequentatore, quindi avrai notato che vengo rincorso da mesi, e molto spesso non ho replicato apposta, e ne avrei di cose da dire, ma un pò per come sono fatto, e un pò per non mancare di ripaetto agli altri...spesso mi astengo (e vorrei che me ne dessi atto!)
> vedi oggi nel mio tread del raffreddore, ma solo per farti un esempio odierno, ma di elementi simili ne è pieno zeppo il forum
> 
> dimmi se sbaglio...




















   ma il sangue di san gennaro si è liquefatto lo stesso anche con tutta la puzza che c'è??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










vai a mangiarti una bella bistecchina dai che così ti passa l'indisposizione


----------



## Old amarax (8 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche questo è significativo.
> 
> 
> ....* paura che lo scontro possa mettere in pericolo relazioni (che sono già state compromesse da ben altri eventi) inficiano la possibilità di chiarire quel che si vuole davvero...[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eh no caro mio..tant'è che ti ho anche sottolineato che da nobile samurai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... insomma, come si può prendere uno che tira in ballo l'ossitocina per spiegare l'innamoramento maschile?... hi, hi, hi... che dici?... lo prendiamo a barzellette?... hi, hi, hi... ti sei reso ridicolo di fronte al mondo intero... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stef, stavo per dirlo io. C'è tanto da dire sulla tua vicenda. E se lor signori/e invece di scannarsi si concentrassero, magari riusciremmo ad avere contributi interessanti ANCHE DA LORO!
> 
> Per esempio, prima ti ho buttato la cosa del "tempo". Andavo di fretta e non ho elaborato, lo faccio ora.
> 
> ...


Avevo capito cosa intendevi. L'ho sempre sostenuto con lui, in fondo la nostra storia non è tanto diversa dalle altri. I tempi da condivedere insieme devono per forza di cose essere ritagliati , cercati. A volte si lamentava con me perchè nei suoi viaggi per lavoro non trovavo la scusa per andare con lui. Era difficile per me trovarne una credibile, per contro lui non ha mai avuto il coraggio di uscire a cena con me, perchè personaggio conosciuto.
Immagino che i tempi sarnanno lenti anche per l'addio definitivo, spero di no. 
Ieri sera parlavo di questa cosa con un'amica. Dicevo che il fatto che si sia eclissato potrebbe anche significare che stia meditando. Lui ha sempre sostenuto che è lento, che sulle cose ci deve meditare e riflettere con calma, le deve come metabolizzare. In cuor mio spererei che realizzasse di aver perso qualcosa di veramente prezioso, ma per me spero solo che realizzi di aver sbagliato ad intraprendere questa  storia. Non è l'uomo per me.


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Febbraio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anche questo è significativo.
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Avevo capito cosa intendevi. L'ho sempre sostenuto con lui, in fondo la nostra storia non è tanto diversa dalle altri. I tempi da condivedere insieme devono per forza di cose essere ritagliati , cercati. A volte si lamentava con me perchè nei suoi viaggi per lavoro non trovavo la scusa per andare con lui. Era difficile per me trovarne una credibile, per contro lui non ha mai avuto il coraggio di uscire a cena con me, perchè personaggio conosciuto.
> Immagino che i tempi sarnanno lenti anche per l'addio definitivo, spero di no.
> Ieri sera parlavo di questa cosa con un'amica. Dicevo che il fatto che si sia eclissato potrebbe anche significare che stia meditando. Lui ha sempre sostenuto che è lento, che sulle cose ci deve meditare e riflettere con calma, le deve come metabolizzare. In cuor mio spererei che realizzasse di aver perso qualcosa di veramente prezioso, ma per me spero solo che realizzi di aver sbagliato ad intraprendere questa storia. Non è l'uomo per me.


guarda che per lui tu sei preziosa, mica no...
il suo fare muro potrebbe anche essere un tentativo per farti sentire la sua mancanza... ma è implicito in questo che una eventuale ripresa della storia sarebbe possibile solo alle condizioni che già c'erano..
è uno bello tosto 'sto qua..
non sperare che cambi lui... perchè non cambierà. sei cambiata tu ed è con questo che devi fare i conti...


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che per lui tu sei preziosa, mica no...
> il suo fare muro potrebbe anche essere un tentativo per farti sentire la sua mancanza... ma è implicito in questo che una eventuale ripresa della storia sarebbe possibile solo alle condizioni che già c'erano..
> è uno bello tosto 'sto qua..
> non sperare che cambi lui... perchè non cambierà. sei cambiata tu ed è con questo che devi fare i conti...


Anna che fosse tosto lo so' da quel dì. Solo per il lavoro che fa'. Mai voluto cambiarlo, assolutamente volevo soltanto un po' di bene, figurati non pretendevo neanche l'amore.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Febbraio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me 'sta storia del basso reddito Chen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha parlato Maria Goretti!



























Ao' ma falla finita.... mica sei molto meglio sai??

Dopo tutta la merda turpiloquiante che hai disseminato sul forum (ed ancora adesso) ben prima della nostra venuta, mo' ti ergi anca ti ad essere superiore???

Beh che dirti, ocio che quando faccio manovra con Chen la visuale in retro e' limitata e non vorrei stirarti.



























Ma roba da matti tutti esseri superiori... sara' n'epidemia!


----------



## Sterminator (8 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... te l'ho già detto, straccione senza un euro... mendicante e accattone... non rivolgerti a me direttamente... mi fai schifo e ribrezzo... puzzi peggio di una fogna... scrivi come un analfabeta... hai l'alito intriso di corpi chetonici... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi... ti considero solo immondizia, sozzura, lerciume, lordura... i porci e i topi hanno rango maggiore del tuo... lavati... e frequenta i tuoi simili... sguazza altrove... morto di fame... hi, hi, hi...


A fallito, gia' cominci a prima mattina a scroccare internet a spese della comunita' oltre che a parassitare il tuo stipendio da docente universitario, dipartimento filosofia, a meno che mammina nun passi la retta al rettore!































Ao' te sei docente in filosofia come io sono traduttore di aramaico antico!























Ciao fallito e che magari se decidono a fa' repulisti da te e te sbattono in galera nonostante i 4 studi legali de papy!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Anna che fosse tosto lo so' da quel dì. Solo per il lavoro che fa'. Mai voluto cambiarlo, assolutamente volevo soltanto un po' di bene, figurati non pretendevo neanche l'amore.


non credo che al punto in cui sei, riusciresti ad accontentarti SOLO di un po' di bene...
ma lo sai anche tu...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> A fallito, gia' cominci a prima mattina a scroccare internet a spese della comunita' oltre che a parassitare il tuo stipendio da docente universitario, dipartimento filosofia, a meno che mammina nun passi la retta al rettore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sciò, pussa via da questo 3d, che è troppo venuto su bene per rovinarlo con stronzate senza senso. idem dicasi per cen nel caso ricominciasse a fare casino..


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo che al punto in cui sei, riusciresti ad accontentarti SOLO di un po' di bene...
> ma lo sai anche tu...


Lo credo anch'io, di regola non mi accontento ed aggiungo ferita è piu' sanguinante di quanto credessi. E' indubbio che se tornasse vorrei molto di piu', e lo sa' anche lui, per questo non credo che si sia eclissato per farsi desiderare. Guarda voglio essere umana e pensare che non mi cerca perchè sa' che sto' soffrendo. Io spero in cuor mio che ogni volta che dovrà venire nella mia città, che qualcuno la nominerà, che ogni sera andando a casa passando davanti al nostro albergo, e che ogni volta chiamerà sua moglie per nome pensi a me. Che mi pensi con un filo di malinconia e con tanta gioa per i momenti belli passati insieme e per tutte le volte che era incazzato e io sono riuscito a farlo ridere. Mi basta questo.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... insomma, come si può prendere uno che tira in ballo l'ossitocina per spiegare l'innamoramento maschile?... hi, hi, hi... che dici?... lo prendiamo a barzellette?... hi, hi, hi... ti sei reso ridicolo di fronte al mondo intero... hi, hi, hi...


Deficiente (nel senso che de-fici o forse meglio de-fechi quando parli...hihihi), se ancora sei in grado di leggere e capire, vedresti che non IO ho collegato l'ossitocina all'innamoramento maschile, ma l'altra tua amica deficiens...hihihi..


Hai fatto il vaccino? Perchè mi sa che ti stia contagiando!! Almeno prima le stronzate le dicevi di tuo e non andando dietro ad altri!!














Guarda un pò chi è il ridicolo mò!!







Ps. Chiedo scusa ancora a casa e a tutti e mi autosospendo per qualche giorno!


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Deficiente (nel senso che de-fici o forse meglio de-fechi quando parli...hihihi), se ancora sei in grado di leggere e capire, vedresti che non IO ho collegato l'ossitocina all'innamoramento maschile, ma l'altra tua amica deficiens...hihihi..
> 
> 
> Hai fatto il vaccino? Perchè mi sa che ti stia contagiando!! Almeno prima le stronzate le dicevi di tuo e non andando dietro ad altri!!
> ...


Fedi non ti devi scusare con me....... e neanche autocensurarti.
L'autocontrollo dovrebbe avere la meglio in persone adulte. Siamo qui dentro tutti feriti nessuno  è il vincitore, nessuno. Pretendiamo rispetto da altri e poi siamo i primi a ferire, me compresa.
La fuga non è mai una soluzione. 
Aggiungo le reazioni che avete avuto voi ieri le conosco bene, non sono dottoressa o professora come chen, io vivo nella vita quotidiana e spesso le persone ferite e frustrate scaricano in qualche modo la loro rabbia con il prossimo senza alcun senso.
Credo che lo spettacolo che è stato dato ieri sia indefinibile pero' so' che è stato TERAPEUTICO.
Baci


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Deficiente (nel senso che de-fici o forse meglio de-fechi quando parli...hihihi), se ancora sei in grado di leggere e capire, vedresti che non IO ho collegato l'ossitocina all'innamoramento maschile, ma l'altra tua amica deficiens...hihihi..
> 
> 
> Hai fatto il vaccino? Perchè mi sa che ti stia contagiando!! Almeno prima le stronzate le dicevi di tuo e non andando dietro ad altri!!
> ...


... senti, TU hai scritto questo:

"Il primo post mi aveva tratto in inganno..credevo che quello era ciò che aveva detto Angela... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Non dimentichiamo però che vi sono anche reazioni chimiche che ti fanno sentire "attratto" da una persona e da un'altra no..come i ferormoni....e il ruolo dell'ossiticina....*





 "

... ora, spiega a tutti il "ruolo dell'ossitocina" dai... il ruolo di questo ormone nel sentirsi "attratto" da una persona... spiega-_celo_... hi, hi, hi... abbi il pudore e il decoro di rimanere in religioso silenzio... è meglio... credimi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Fedi non ti devi scusare con me....... e neanche autocensurarti.
> L'autocontrollo dovrebbe avere la meglio in persone adulte. Siamo qui dentro tutti feriti nessuno è il vincitore, nessuno. Pretendiamo rispetto da altri e poi siamo i primi a ferire, me compresa.
> La fuga non è mai una soluzione.
> Aggiungo le reazioni che avete avuto voi ieri le conosco bene, non sono dottoressa o professora come chen, io vivo nella vita quotidiana e spesso le persone ferite e frustrate scaricano in qualche modo la loro rabbia con il prossimo senza alcun senso.
> ...


... ottime consider-_azioni_... senz'altro lodevoli argoment-_azioni_... vedi, Mr. _Ossitocina_ (hi, hi, hi), è av-_vinto_ da un evi(l)-_dente _problema d'auto-_stima_... il Samurai gli "_fa ombra_"... lo fa sentire _picco_-lino... e lui non lo sop-_porta_... si sente _s_-minuito... e s'agita come un fan(s)-_ciullo_ in preda a violente crisi _epi_-lettiche... s'agita... s'agita... s'agita... madonna se s'agita... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (8 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io, di regola non mi accontento ed aggiungo ferita è piu' sanguinante di quanto credessi. E' indubbio che se tornasse vorrei molto di piu', e lo sa' anche lui, per questo non credo che si sia eclissato per farsi desiderare. Guarda voglio essere umana e pensare che non mi cerca perchè sa' che sto' soffrendo. Io spero in cuor mio che ogni volta che dovrà venire nella mia città, che qualcuno la nominerà, che ogni sera andando a casa passando davanti al nostro albergo, e che ogni volta chiamerà sua moglie per nome pensi a me. Che mi pensi con un filo di malinconia e con tanta gioa per i momenti belli passati insieme e per tutte le volte che era incazzato e io sono riuscito a farlo ridere. Mi basta questo.


sei una grande, quello che dici ha in se amore, forza, dolcezza e consapevolezza. sei davvero una bella persona

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> *A* fallito, *gia' *cominci *a prima* mattina a scroccare internet a spese della *comunita' *oltre che a parassitare il tuo stipendio da docente universitario, dipartimento filosofia, a meno che mammina *nun* passi la retta al rettore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ma _Enzino_... suvvia... ma che combini?... hai cambiato il pannolone?... hai svuotato la sacca del catetere?... hi, hi, hi... _Enzino_, ciccio bello, dai... fai il bravo... lavati... che puzzi... senti, _Enzino_, non sei nessuno... sei un poveretto, uno straccione, un emarginato sociale, un lebbroso... scrivi in maniera orripilante, da far vomitare... hi, hi, hi... insomma, _Enzino_, ciccio bello, lo vuoi capire o no che qui non vogliamo cloache, latrine, chiaviche... dai _Enzino_, fai il bravo... hi, hi, hi...

... _Enzino_, senti, semmai dovessi fare delle figura di merda, mi presti la tua faccia?... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2008)

*Chen*


----------



## Sterminator (8 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma _Enzino_... suvvia... ma che combini?... hai cambiato il pannolone?... hai svuotato la sacca del catetere?... hi, hi, hi... _Enzino_, ciccio bello, dai... fai il bravo... lavati... che puzzi... senti, _Enzino_, non sei nessuno... sei un poveretto, uno straccione, un emarginato sociale, un lebbroso... scrivi in maniera orripilante, da far vomitare... hi, hi, hi... insomma, _Enzino_, ciccio bello, lo vuoi capire o no che qui non vogliamo cloache, latrine, chiaviche... dai _Enzino_, fai il bravo... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... _Enzino_, senti, semmai dovessi fare delle figura di merda, mi presti la tua faccia?... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


veramente non ho cambiato er pannolone ma er ditino.... infatti con questo vedo che te brusa deppiu'!

ciao chen fatte un bidet che te da sollievo, dopo che t'ha spalmato na' pomata er patacca (Oscuro)


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro risistema il layout, please .....................


----------



## Sterminator (8 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> oscuro risistema il layout, please .....................


mo' non puo', ha il capo che lo cura!


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Febbraio 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sei una grande, quello che dici ha in se amore, forza, dolcezza e consapevolezza. sei davvero una bella persona
> 
> bastardo dentro


Quello che mi domando io é sufficiente???? E' sufficiente per vivere bene????
Non credo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2008)

*A micè*

Ciao micetto per un pò non ti si è visto tutto bene?Dai sterminatorr...un salto di qualità.....sei veramente l'utente più turpe che io abbia conosciuto...veramente di un turpe raro!!In questo hai veramente la mia ammirazione...turpe che piu turpe non si può...!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao micetto per un pò non ti si è visto tutto bene?Dai sterminatorr...un salto di qualità.....sei veramente l'utente più turpe che io abbia conosciuto...veramente di un turpe raro!!In questo hai veramente la mia ammirazione...turpe che piu turpe non si può...!!!


... il turpe _Enzino_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (8 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Credo che ci sei andata abbastanza vicino. Ti aggiungo un dettaglio. Da ragazzo ha dovuto farsi carico di grosse responsabilità, ha dovuto vestire i panni del capofamiglia e secondo me è dovuto crescere in fretta. E' come si fosse creato uno schema a cui atteggarsi pieno di responsabilità, di limiti, di morali. Ma dentro di se' ha la sua voglia repressa di vivere. In questi giorni ho pensato a lei, e mi dispiace perchè credo che ha di fianco un uomo che non la ama, non perchè la tradisce, ma perchè credo non abbia le capacità di amare, di esprimere e vivere i propri sentimenti, non riesce a canalizzare le proprie emozioni. Non solo lui non si apre perchè non si fida del prossimo, ha paura di soffrire ad aprirsi perchè si sente fragile. Forse mi devo ritenere fortunata perchè poche volte sono riuscita a tirare fuori qualcosa di lui.


 
Certo che sei grandiosa: Tu sei fortunata perchè non te lo sei sposato!!!
Ma davvero lo vuoi uno cosi?


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo che sei grandiosa: Tu sei fortunata perchè non te lo sei sposato!!!
> Ma davvero lo vuoi uno cosi?


Ho sposato di peggio Iris!


----------



## Iris (8 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ho sposato di peggio Iris!


Noooooo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbè...allora mollali tutti e due.
Non è detto che siccome hai un marito che è un mollusco, ti devi beccare un amante arido e anaffettivo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Febbraio 2008)

*si*

ENZINO DETTO IL"TURPE"PRIMO RE Dé TOR MARANCIA...ER FIò DE NANDO DETTO"ER CLOACA"E JESSIKA DETTA"A ZOZZONA"!!!!


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Noooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Noooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amore grazzzzzziiiiieeeeee!!!!
Una cosa alla volta eh!!!!
Intanto ho cominciato da quella piu' semplice, quando mi son ripresa sistemo anche quella piu' complicata!!!!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Adesso piu' o meno sono una settimana precisa che non ci sentiamo piu'. 
Mi manca. Questa settimana è stata un altalenanza fra rabbia e dolore. Ora sto ' meglio, poco poco.
Ho tanti dubbi nella mia testa non riesco a dirgli addio. Non riesco a non pensare a lui. E son qui che mi domando come sarà stata questa settimana per lui. Forse ora starà pensando a me di solito il venerdì sera quando rallentava il ritmo del lavoro, mi cercava. Lo sentirà un vuoto nella sua vita oppure no? Non avro' mai queste risposte.
E' dura ma devo pensare ad altro, concentrarmi sulle persone importanti nella mia vita e a me stessa. Ci provo, ma la ferita è troppo fresca. Dicono che il tempo cura tutti i mali, sarà vero ma io non lo dimentichero' mai., e questa è una triste verità.
Grazie a tutti, senza di voi non sarei stata capace di metabolizzare a piccole dosi il dolore.
E come diceva Rossella domani è un altro giorno e si vedrà........


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2008)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Noooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sante Parole! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Adesso piu' o meno sono una settimana precisa che non ci sentiamo piu'.
> Mi manca. Questa settimana è stata un altalenanza fra rabbia e dolore. Ora sto ' meglio, poco poco.
> Ho tanti dubbi nella mia testa non riesco a dirgli addio. Non riesco a non pensare a lui. E son qui che mi domando come sarà stata questa settimana per lui. *Forse ora starà pensando a me di solito il venerdì sera quando rallentava il ritmo del lavoro, mi cercava.* Lo sentirà un vuoto nella sua vita oppure no? Non avro' mai queste risposte.
> E' dura ma devo pensare ad altro, concentrarmi sulle persone importanti nella mia vita e a me stessa. Ci provo, ma la ferita è troppo fresca. Dicono che il tempo cura tutti i mali, *sarà vero ma io non lo dimentichero' mai., e questa è una triste verità*.
> ...


 
Ma che sei un cane, da portare la sera a fare la passeggiata?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Una settimana non è niente. Riparliamone tra due anni, e vediamo se non l'hai rimesso in prospettiva....


Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma che sei un cane, da portare la sera a fare la passeggiata?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bau Bau  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pero' ero una bella canoglina da portare in giro........

Fra due anni e che ne so' manco so' dove saro' fra due giorni.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Bau Bau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...se lo so....

Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Adesso piu' o meno sono una settimana precisa che non ci sentiamo piu'.
> Mi manca. Questa settimana è stata un altalenanza fra rabbia e dolore. Ora sto ' meglio, poco poco.
> Ho tanti dubbi nella mia testa non riesco a dirgli addio. Non riesco a non pensare a lui. E son qui che mi domando come sarà stata questa settimana per lui. Forse ora starà pensando a me di solito il venerdì sera quando rallentava il ritmo del lavoro, mi cercava. Lo sentirà un vuoto nella sua vita oppure no? Non avro' mai queste risposte.
> E' dura ma devo pensare ad altro, concentrarmi sulle persone importanti nella mia vita e a me stessa. Ci provo, ma la ferita è troppo fresca. Dicono che il tempo cura tutti i mali, sarà vero ma io non lo dimentichero' mai., e questa è una triste verità.
> ...


te lo dico io cosa cura le ferite: un figlio in età adoloscenziale e post adolescenziale...
vedrai te di quante energie avrai bisogno per "contenere" tua figlia nelle sue crisi adolescenziali... altro che amante... son cose da non credere finché non ci passi...
e poi, quando ti sembra che sia passata salta fuori una mezza separata che si dà da fare con tuo figlio... 
ma quanto forti dobbiamo essere noi donne mogli mamme?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> te lo dico io cosa cura le ferite: un figlio in età adoloscenziale e post adolescenziale...
> vedrai te di quante energie avrai bisogno per "contenere" tua figlia nelle sue crisi adolescenziali... altro che amante... son cose da non credere finché non ci passi...
> e poi, quando ti sembra che sia passata salta fuori una mezza separata che si dà da fare con tuo figlio...
> ma quanto forti dobbiamo essere noi donne mogli mamme?


Fiori d'acciaio


----------



## MariLea (8 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> te lo dico io cosa cura le ferite: un figlio in età adoloscenziale e post adolescenziale...
> vedrai te di quante energie avrai bisogno per "contenere" tua figlia nelle sue crisi adolescenziali... altro che amante... son cose da non credere finché non ci passi...
> e poi, quando ti sembra che sia passata salta fuori una mezza separata che si dà da fare con tuo figlio...
> ma quanto forti dobbiamo essere noi donne mogli mamme?


nelle più rosee delle ipotesi


----------



## Old Angel (8 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Adesso piu' o meno sono una settimana precisa che non ci sentiamo piu'.
> Mi manca. Questa settimana è stata un altalenanza fra rabbia e dolore. Ora sto ' meglio, poco poco.
> Ho tanti dubbi nella mia testa non riesco a dirgli addio. Non riesco a non pensare a lui. E son qui che mi domando come sarà stata questa settimana per lui. *Forse ora starà pensando a me di solito il venerdì sera quando rallentava il ritmo del lavoro, mi cercava. Lo sentirà un vuoto nella sua vita oppure no?* Non avro' mai queste risposte.
> E' dura ma devo pensare ad altro, concentrarmi sulle persone importanti nella mia vita e a me stessa. Ci provo, ma la ferita è troppo fresca. Dicono che il tempo cura tutti i mali, sarà vero ma io non lo dimentichero' mai., e questa è una triste verità.
> ...


Non te lo dico con cattiveria, ma conosco persone che se le ricordano tutte, con l'abitudine di chiudere prima di venir coinvolti sentimentalmente, pare che dopo un pò sia abbastanza normale che questo avvenga, comunque da come è nata la storia e da come è stata chiusa se ho inquadrato il tipo, piccola pausa e poi cercherà un nuovo sistema per riempire il venerdì sera.


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Febbraio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Non te lo dico con cattiveria, ma *conosco persone che se le ricordano tutte*, *con l'abitudine di chiudere prima di venir coinvolti sentimentalmente*, pare che dopo un pò sia abbastanza normale che questo avvenga, comunque da come è nata la storia e da come è stata chiusa se ho inquadrato il tipo, piccola pausa e poi cercherà un nuovo sistema per riempire il venerdì sera.


Mi tocca a malincuore (per Casetta) quotarti.
Il freddo distacco con cui le ha detto che lui non prova niente mi fa pensare che sia un "seriale", comunque un esperto nel gestire queste cose.


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2008)

*già*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi tocca a malincuore (per Casetta) quotarti.
> Il freddo distacco con cui le ha detto che lui non prova niente mi fa pensare che sia un "seriale", comunque un esperto nel gestire queste cose.


 
Mi aggrego, e di certo non brilla per sensibilità....
Dubito valga dolersi della sua perdita.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (9 Febbraio 2008)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> te lo dico io cosa cura le ferite: un figlio in età adoloscenziale e post adolescenziale...
> vedrai te di quante energie avrai bisogno per "contenere" tua figlia nelle sue crisi adolescenziali... altro che amante... son cose da non credere finché non ci passi...
> e poi, quando ti sembra che sia passata *salta fuori una mezza separata* che si dà da fare con tuo figlio...
> ma quanto forti dobbiamo essere noi donne mogli mamme?


...siamo tutti all'avanguardia, vedo, liberali e senza pregiudizi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...siamo tutti all'avanguardia, vedo, liberali e senza pregiudizi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buon giorno Verena,

Caffeino?










Battute a parte spero tu stia bene.

Bacio


----------



## Verena67 (9 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buon giorno Verena,
> 
> Caffeino?
> 
> ...


 
ehehhe 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Salute discreta, martedì si procede 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehehhe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In bocca al lupo Vere!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo Vere!


Grazie Giusy!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (10 Febbraio 2008)

*Verena*

Solo per te.... e senza spiegazioni....!!!

















































































































































































































































Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (10 Febbraio 2008)

gr





Bruja ha detto:


> Solo per te.... e senza spiegazioni....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
grazie teso' smack smack!


----------



## Old casa71 (12 Febbraio 2008)

Cosa sia successo nella mia testa tra venerdì notte e lunedì non l'ho capito. Ho forse trovato la lucidità di analizzare tutto quanto era accaduto. E' cambiato il punto di vista delle cose, ho capito cosa davvero voglio e non sono ancora arrivata alla fine. Penso ci vorrà ancora un po' prima di chiarirmi le idee ma il dolore è passato. Niente altro di piu' posso dire.
Forse mi vedrete qua e la', ma manchero' penso per lo piu' per lavoro.
Un bacio a tutti quanti.


----------

